# April 2012 babies due!!! Who else is due in April???



## Mbababy

I didn't see a thread for April 2012 babies due in the over 35 category, so I thought I'd start one :)

I'm due 4/16/12 with my first! :happydance: Who else is due in April 2012?? Do you have your due date yet?? Feel free to come back and report "team blue or pink" when you find out too!! OR just let me know and I'll put Team Yellow if you're choosing not to find out. I'll "Thanks" your post to show I've seen and updated the master list. If I don't, please remind me. Thanks!!


*APRIL 2012 BABY DUE DATES - OVER 35* :)

*4/1/12*
*Dorian* :yellow:
*kirst76* :pink:
*motorcyclemom*

*4/2/12*
*CharliMaxx*
*goingloopy*
*pixiesuzy*

*4/3/12*
*smellie_melli*

*4/4/12*
*Drinkwater17*
*foxyloxy666*

*4/5/12*

*4/6/12*
*suzimc*

*4/7/12*

*4/8/12*
*pinkhibiscus*

*4/9/12*
*CeeDee* :pink:
*milesaway1113*

*4/10/12*

*4/11/12*
*vaMOM*

*4/12/12*
*Maple Leaf* :blue:
*Laughing Girl*
*Skier75* :pink:

*4/13/12*
*Aligirl*

*4/14/12*

*4/15/12*
*April2012*

*4/16/12*
*Mbababy* :blue: 
*Nat0619* :yellow:
*rnr321*
*kaitavpip* :pink:
*Bumpi* :pink:

*4/17/12*
*CheshirePanda*
*cebethel*
*erikab922*


*4/18/12*
*Junebug_CJ* :blue:

*4/19/12*
*heresme*
*littleturnip*

*4/20/12*

*4/21/12*
*DeeM73*
*Detroyta1*
*MYBABY4* :pink: 

*4/22/12*
*angela36*
*babytoes*
*PoddyPP*

*4/23/12*
*revita*
*ButterflyM*

*4/24/12*
*mummy2bex*
*mummytono5*

*4/25/12*
*Michiepoo*
*Spaggy37*

*4/26/12*
*susan36*
*Torontogal*

*4/27/12*
*jtiki*

*4/28/12*

*4/29/12*
*SHump76*
*Summer76*
*beetle*
*jules7521*

*4/30/12*
*glowworm00*


----------



## CeeDee

I am! I am! :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Yay!! Do you have a due date yet?? I'll keep track in the OP :)


----------



## susan36

im due april aswell . worked out myself it would be round abt 26th :flower:


----------



## Mbababy

susan36 said:


> im due april aswell . worked out myself it would be round abt 26th :flower:

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've added you to the list!!


----------



## CeeDee

I'm due April 9th. I haven't had my first scan yet, so it might change.


----------



## Mbababy

CeeDee said:


> I'm due April 9th. I haven't had my first scan yet, so it might change.

No problem....I've got you down. Just let me know it if changes and I'll make the change in the OP! :)


----------



## susan36

i got my first scan 12th sept so ill know my date then . and a big massive congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

susan36 said:


> i got my first scan 12th sept so ill know my date then . and a big massive congrats ladies :happydance:

That's great! Keep us posted! Mine is on 8/29, and I'll be exactly 7 weeks. I'm nervous but also very excited!


----------



## susan36

That's great! Keep us posted! Mine is on 8/29, and I'll be exactly 7 weeks. I'm nervous but also very excited![/QUOTE]

ill be nearly 8 weeks i was offered one at 6 weeks but if they didnt see anything id just panic lol so i opted for a later one . tho means longer away lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm due April 12th ! Had first prenatal bloods drawn and go to see the OBGyn august 30th. Had my previous two children in the UK so will be interesting to see the difference! Very nervous and a little bit excited......







https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev103ps___.png


----------



## Mbababy

Maple Leaf said:


> I'm due April 12th ! Had first prenatal bloods drawn and go to see the OBGyn august 30th. Had my previous two children in the UK so will be interesting to see the difference! Very nervous and a little bit excited......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev103ps___.png



Congratulations and Welcome Maple Leaf!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dorian

Hello, I just want to introduce myself. I'm 41, a homeschooling Mom of 3. With my fourth on the way.

My due date, according to the online calander, is April 1st. I have my first appt with the midwife on Sept 1st. 

I was feeling a bit odd, having my childeren so far apart in age. Until I started reading on this thread. LOL, Now I feel like I"m in a club :)

My children are 17, 13, and 7. And I have a 21 yr old stepson. So there is quite a bit of age difference. The children don't know I am expecting again. I lost a child 4 yrs ago. And figured that was it. So I don't want to tell them till after my appt, I want to make sure all is well first. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Mbababy

Dorian said:


> Hello, I just want to introduce myself. I'm 41, a homeschooling Mom of 3. With my fourth on the way.
> 
> My due date, according to the online calander, is April 1st. I have my first appt with the midwife on Sept 1st.
> 
> I was feeling a bit odd, having my childeren so far apart in age. Until I started reading on this thread. LOL, Now I feel like I"m in a club :)
> 
> My children are 17, 13, and 7. And I have a 21 yr old stepson. So there is quite a bit of age difference. The children don't know I am expecting again. I lost a child 4 yrs ago. And figured that was it. So I don't want to tell them till after my appt, I want to make sure all is well first. I'm so nervous!

Hi Dorian! Congratulations and welcome!! There are plenty of woman in a similar situation as yours on this board, so no need to feel odd.....jump on in! :happydance:


----------



## CheshirePanda

hello all

17th April for me - according to the internet anyway! Have my first midwife appt this afternoon so might need to adjust this. Crossing fingers all is well.


----------



## Mbababy

CheshirePanda said:


> hello all
> 
> 17th April for me - according to the internet anyway! Have my first midwife appt this afternoon so might need to adjust this. Crossing fingers all is well.

Welcome and congratulations, Panda!! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Congratulations all!

Hi Maple Leaf! 

Hi Dorian! Welcome aboard. Hopefully everything will be ok!

Hello CheshirePanda!


----------



## Torontogal

I am too! According to online calculators it's April 26. Doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## cebethel

Hi ladies! I am due April 17th :)

Hope you all have happy & healthy pregnancies! :hugs:

Hope to see a few friends on here soon also [-o&lt;


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome Torontogal and cebethel!!!! And congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PoddyPP

Hi all, my date is roughly 10th April but haven't had first scan yet.

It's so exciting but nerve wracking too


----------



## Mbababy

PoddyPP said:


> Hi all, my date is roughly 10th April but haven't had first scan yet.
> 
> It's so exciting but nerve wracking too

Congratulations and welcome, Poddy! :happydance:


----------



## smellie_melli

Me too! Think due date is the 12th but will confirm after 12 week scan.

Will be brother or sister for our 8 month old....didn't expect it to happen straight away! Lol


----------



## erikab922

I have the same due date as you - 16 April. No scans yet so will update. Will be my first!


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and Congratulations Smellie and Erika!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dorian

Thanks for the warm welcome ya'all. It's nice to find a spot for us older Moms!

I, too, am a bit nervous. If I wouldn't of had a m/c 4 yrs ago, I don't think I would be. I don't see my midwife till Sept 2nd! So I have a few weeks where I am going to be trying real hard NOT to stress/worry. I'll most likely get my first scan that day....at least I hope so.


----------



## CeeDee

I'm a bit nervous also, so I've been doing a lot of praying. This is my first pregnancy, so I have no idea what to expect. At the same time I'm extremely excited.


----------



## AliGirl

Hi all. Another new joiner. According to my calculations my due date is 13 April, but not had any scans yet. I am 6 weeks today! Really nervous as I has a m/c in April this year, so this new pregnancy is quite scary! Really hoping to go the whole 9 months with all of you!:hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

AliGirl said:


> Hi all. Another new joiner. According to my calculations my due date is 13 April, but not had any scans yet. I am 6 weeks today! Really nervous as I has a m/c in April this year, so this new pregnancy is quite scary! Really hoping to go the whole 9 months with all of you!:hugs:

Hi Aligirl!! :wave: Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Torontogal

Welcome, AliGirl and fingers crossed for this pregnancy to go well :D

I am sorry for your earlier loss.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

*creeps in on tiptoes*

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm barely pregnant, FRERs getting darker... Am 3 weeks 2 days today... (10DPO)
My due date would be May 2nd, but I will likely be having a C/S at 38 weeks for CPD, which places me around April 18th...


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> *creeps in on tiptoes*
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm barely pregnant, FRERs getting darker... Am 3 weeks 2 days today... (10DPO)
> My due date would be May 2nd, but I will likely be having a C/S at 38 weeks for CPD, which places me around April 18th...

But of course!!! :) I'll put you down for April 18th...and congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks! :hugs:
Will update with definite date once I see my obstetrician in a few months!


----------



## erikab922

Hi AliGirl, I had a m/c during my last pregnancy as well so there's lots of hope riding on this one - I'm really sorry for your loss.

I'm off to the West Midlands next weekend, will throw some good wishes your way!


----------



## AliGirl

Thanks Erika - enjoy your trip to the Midlands.

Hi Junebug - great to see you over here - nice to see a familiar name from the ttc over 35 forum!


----------



## Jennjenn

Pls put me down for April 17. I get to see my OB on Monday for my first appt, so I will confirm my date!


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Pls put me down for April 17. I get to see my OB on Monday for my first appt, so I will confirm my date!

:wave: Hi Jenn!! Welcome and congratulations again!!! :)


----------



## SHump76

I just got my BFP the other day, but FF puts my due date at April 29th.


----------



## angela36

Put me down for April 22nd. I have a my first appointment/ultrasound on Wednesday so I'll let you know if anything changes. I kinda wish it was a later appointment seeing how it'll be too early to detect a heartbeat but at least it'll make it all seem more real. It feels very surreal to me still even after knowing for a week now.


----------



## suzimc

I think I'm due April 6th by date of last AF but who knows! Am in Scotland so will have to wait till at least 12 weeks for a scan! Sitting here today feeling huge, bloating makes me look about 4 months at least and I feel like I'm being stretched!! I don't remember this with the previous 3, mind you the youngest is 11, help me out ladies is this normal??!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Shump, Angela and Suzi!! Welcome and congratulations!! :happydance:

Suzi, I can definitely relate to the bloating :( I am already feeling much bigger than I did a month ago!

Angela, good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## vaMOM

Hello Everyone...

I'm new here..haven't been to the doc yet. I'm due 4-11-12 based on my LMP. I'm terrified haven't been pregnant in years. 

Mom of 2 - 18 & 9


----------



## babytoes

I'm due 22nd April... So excited! This is our first! x


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and congratulations vaMOM and babytoes!! :happydance::happydance: vaMOM, feel free to vent or lean on us here....we all have the "April baby" thing in common :hugs::hugs: :)

Babytoes, this is my first too!! :flower:


----------



## Dorian

What, exactly are you terrified of VaMom? Did you have difficulties in your previous pregnancies? Or have had some m/c's? 

If you talk over your fears, we might be able to help relieve them.

I had a m/c 4 yrs ago. My youngest son is 7, so I haven't held a pregnancy since then. I am a bit nervous this time around. I can't wait to see my midwife for the first time. As I am hoping she will relieve some of my angziety.


----------



## kirst76

Hi, I'm due April 1st.
I had a scan yesterday...so exciting!
I'm a mum to 3 wonderful girls aged 13, 6 and 22months.

Congrats to all other April mamas!


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome all the newbies! We've got a nice group. How is everyone doing? I'm trying to work through my all day morning sickness. Ginger and eating small meals throughout the day is working good for me.


----------



## kirst76

Morning sickness really kicked in for me in the weekend....I feel yuck!
I has hyper-emesis with my last 2 girls and was in and out of hospital. 
I'm hoping this time that the ms eases.


----------



## AliGirl

Hello April ladies. Just popping in to say hello! :flower: How are you all doing? I've got an early scan tomorrow - I'll be 6w+5d. I really hope that we are able to see something. Ideally I would have liked to give it another week, but we're off on holiday the next day, so I am hoping for some reassurance so that I can fully enjoy the holiday!

I'm really feeling quite fine. No sickness, although I am really exhausted by the end of a day at work - the upside is that I am having such good deep sleeps - until my bladder wakes me up at 4am!!

Hope you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Sorry for the ms Ladies, that must be awful! I'm so thankful that I've never had to deal with that. At most, my tummy gets a little naeuseated, but that's as far as it goes.

Other than being tired, I am doing pretty good. I feel good, I feel pregnant :) and I can't wait to see my midwife on the second. My midwife only works 3 days a week, and she is always booked. She stood by my side when I had my last baby, and I just love her! She is so wonderful.


----------



## Torontogal

I haven't had any morning sickness at all, but oh boy, I have been tired! I have been caught yawning everywhere :wacko:


----------



## Mbababy

kirst76 said:


> Hi, I'm due April 1st.
> I had a scan yesterday...so exciting!
> I'm a mum to 3 wonderful girls aged 13, 6 and 22months.
> 
> Congrats to all other April mamas!

Welcome and congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

I haven't had MS persay.....but just this yucky feeling where no food appeals to me....even food that I normally love :( I also have been having intermittent queasiness.....not liking this :nope: Other than that...just some lower back pain and the bloating feeling.

I feel like an elephant already! :(


----------



## heresme

I'm new here but have been reading lots over the last couple of weeks, haven't seen the midwife yet but according to my lmp date I should be due approximately 19th April 2012


----------



## Jennjenn

Congrats heresme!


----------



## heresme

Thanks Jennjenn, seeing the MW on 1st Sept so not long to go, I actually can't believe that I am pregnant, I have an 11yr old daughter and never thought that something like this would happen, perhaps its hereditary, my Mum was 41 when I was born although I am still 'only' 39, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!!! How is everyone feeling today?

Here, still no nausea, no extreme fatigue (ran 5km last night) and no food aversions. Hard to "feel" pregnant, but I'll take it!!! Mind you, it's still early on, may be hit with all of the above anytime now :dohh:


----------



## Dorian

I'm tired today, but that is normal for me. I've been having weird dreams and woke up realy early today, not being able to go back to sleep.

My tummy always seems to be a little nauseous, and food doesn't sound good. But I'm eating. lol

(can anyone help me make my ticker work, please)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there, it seems you have the wrong code! It should start with URL, I think it is the BBCode, not HTML, that you want to copy and paste!


----------



## Mbababy

heresme said:


> I'm new here but have been reading lots over the last couple of weeks, haven't seen the midwife yet but according to my lmp date I should be due approximately 19th April 2012

Congrats and welcome, heresme!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SHump76

Not too much in the way of MS or anything yet, although my boobs are in a dire state. I threatened to punch DH last night when he _grabbed_ one. LOL


----------



## Mbababy

SHump76 said:


> Not too much in the way of MS or anything yet, although my boobs are in a dire state. I threatened to punch DH last night when he _grabbed_ one. LOL

Same here!!! Dh is lovin' the new swelled size, but mine are super sore! My lower back is KILLING me too :(


----------



## CharliMaxx

April 2, 2012! "Confirmation" appointment yesterday...ultrasound scheduled for Monday! This is my first pregnancy and I will be 35 in September Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Mbababy

CharliMaxx said:


> April 2, 2012! "Confirmation" appointment yesterday...ultrasound scheduled for Monday! This is my first pregnancy and I will be 35 in September Congrats, everyone!



Yay! Welcome and congratulations! I have my ultrasound scheduled for Monday too...FXed for us!


----------



## SHump76

CharliMaxx said:


> April 2, 2012! "Confirmation" appointment yesterday...ultrasound scheduled for Monday! This is my first pregnancy and I will be 35 in September Congrats, everyone!

Congrats! How exciting!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, welcome new ladies!!! :hugs: Our April list is fast growing!!!


----------



## Dorian

Thank you for the ticker help Junebug :)

Welcome to the board Ladies, and congrats!!


----------



## CeeDee

CharliMaxx said:


> April 2, 2012! "Confirmation" appointment yesterday...ultrasound scheduled for Monday! This is my first pregnancy and I will be 35 in September Congrats, everyone!

Congrats! We are close in age and due date. I just turned 35 and I'm due April 9.


----------



## April2012

April 15, 2012 is my due date. I will be 35 in January. It will be my first baby.


----------



## Mbababy

April2012 said:


> April 15, 2012 is my due date. I will be 35 in January. It will be my first baby.


Congrats and welcome!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Summer76

April 29th though not yet my first scan yet so guess this could change? 

This is my first and I'll be 35 next month :)


----------



## glowworm00

I'm due end of April bit only just over 4 weeks so I guess it it cud change! X


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and congratulations Summer and glowworm!! :happydance:

glowworm, I put you down for 4/30, so just let me know if you need this changed.

H&H 9 months to both of you!! :wohoo:


----------



## smellie_melli

Just coming back to say hello to everyone! Counting down the days to seeing the mw next week- hoping it'll make me feel "more" pregnant. With my daughter I had terrible sickness for the 1st 17 weeks, sore boobs, tiredness, the works (no cravings). This one nothing, oh except for craving pickles all the time!!!!


----------



## Dorian

LOL to the pickles, Melli. I have my first scan this coming Friday, I can't wait!!! I hope it eases my concerns and helps me FEEL more pg. LOL


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies! Just had my 1st scan today and everything went great! Baby is measuring at 7 weeks 1day, and we saw the little heartbeat flickering. It was really amazing.

The only thing I was disappointed in was that the doctor has what seemed to be ANCIENT ultrasound equipment, so we couldn't hear the heartbeat (no speakers/sound!), nor did the machine automatically calculate the BPM of the heartbeat. But the doctor said everything looks great so far, so we're happy! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dorian

That's wonderful news MBABABY~


----------



## kirst76

Glad your scan went well Mbababy.

I went in to hospital on Friday and came out yesterday. I was so dehydrated from being so sick that they couldn't find a vein :( 
When they finally did find a vein they pumped 8 litres of fluid in to me.

I felt good yesterday morning but yesterday afternoon/evening I threw up a further 4 times and this morning I've been sick 6 times....all I think about is the baby I'll be holding in 7 months time.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Mbababy - great scan pic..I go for my first OBGyn appointment tomorrow. No idea what to expect as had my previous 2 children in the UK. It will be a bonus if I get a scan but I'm used to having to wait until 12 weeks so won't be too disappointed if I don't.
Kirst76 - so sorry to hear you have been feeling that ill, the sickness seems never-ending. I was sick 24/7 up to 16 weeks with my DD, with my DS I had mild nausea but no vomiting and this time around I have been nauseated and sick most days. It seems so unfair but it does get better.


----------



## kirst76

Mapleleaf, with my last 2 daughters I have had hyper-emesis right through.
My husband thinks i'll need another stint in hospital by the end of the week....heres hoping i dont!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I'm now 5 weeks and still completely symptom free, not even sore boobs :wacko: Really hard to feel pregnant, to the point where I forget! I'm on a trip in Geneva right now and went to sit in sauna at the hotel spa for 2 minutes before I remembered :dohh: Have a first apt with my GP next Tuesday, when I hit 6 weeks: may fib and say I have no clue how far I am to see if she'll book an early scan.... Kind of need to see this with my own eyes to believe it. I was sooooo symptomatic the first time around, this is just weird. Yes I know all pregnancies are different, but WOW, day and night!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats on your ultrasound, Mbababy!

Kirst, I&#8217;m so sorry you are so sick. I thought I had it bad, but you definitely have it worse than me. I&#8217;ve only vomited once. I hope you feel better soon. Have you been trying any home remedies?

Junebug, With no symptoms I know its hard to feel like somethings different.

I&#8217;ll be calling my doctor this week to make an appointment. I&#8217;m hoping there will be a scan, but I doubt it.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Did you make your apt CeeDee? Mine is next Tuesday, probably just for bloods and a quick chat... Still no symptoms, but starting to feel less worried and rather grateful (provided everything is OK of course!). I think I'll fib and say I have no clue how far I am, just to see baby sooner than 10 weeks on U/S...


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Junebug are you back from your conference? I wanted to find out how much jogging you plan to do during the pregnancy...I'm trying todo my 2 miles several times a week, but I usually only feel like it one day out of seven...just tired or nauseated most evenings.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Jenn, still in Geneva until tomorrow! Then the dreaded trip back with a 15 month old :rofl:

I'm still running twice per week. On Tuesday night I do 5 km, and on Sundays we do 6-10 km... Will be tough when jet lagged on Sunday... Think 2 miles a couple times per week is fine! Hey did you try the Lindsay Brin first tri work-out yet? Looking forward to giving it a whirl!

I had a tiny streak of red blood on TP this morning. No cramps or other symptoms... Will keep an eye on things. At least now I don't have to fib about not knowing how far I am, this little bleed is likely enough to warrant me an ultrasound...

How is everyone today?


----------



## Michiepoo

Im due april25 with my six 5are girls i had really bad moring sickness with them and nothing with this one has anyone else had this happen


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Michie, I was very ill with DD but nothing with this one either, like you...


----------



## Mbababy

Michiepoo said:


> Im due april25 with my six 5are girls i had really bad moring sickness with them and nothing with this one has anyone else had this happen

Welcome and congrats, Mich!! :happydance::happydance:

I have not had any MS with this pregnancy so far....I'm thinking I should feel very grateful :thumbup:


----------



## Spaggy37

Due April 25th although have had light bleeding the last couple of days appears to have stopped now but won't be happy till i see that scan *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bonh0effer

I am due April 23. Kinda nervous heart beat was slow at U/S... And I wish I felt pregnant. I feel full most of the time, till I don't; than I am ravenous! I also feel especially thick in the middle, presumably bloating; but that's it.


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi Jenn, still in Geneva until tomorrow! Then the dreaded trip back with a 15 month old :rofl:
> 
> I'm still running twice per week. On Tuesday night I do 5 km, and on Sundays we do 6-10 km... Will be tough when jet lagged on Sunday... Think 2 miles a couple times per week is fine! Hey did you try the Lindsay Brin first tri work-out yet? Looking forward to giving it a whirl!
> 
> I had a tiny streak of red blood on TP this morning. No cramps or other symptoms... Will keep an eye on things. At least now I don't have to fib about not knowing how far I am, this little bleed is likely enough to warrant me an ultrasound...
> 
> How is everyone today?

I'm still planning to try Lindsay Brin, just waiting to see which dvd package I want to buy. 

Sorry to hear about your small amt of blood. FX for you!


----------



## motorcyclemom

Hi I am due April 1st, please add me to your list, I am 37 and will be 38 at delivery time, looking forward to chatting with you all over the months to come!


----------



## Dorian

I can't believe how stupid I am!! :growlmad::dohh::hissy:

I got all ready to go to my Drs appt this morning. Got to the office early to fill out paper work...the recep asked me my name, twice. She looked at me and said "Your appt was yesterday"

THEN, she said "we tried to call you, but your number wasn't working"

](*,)](*,)](*,)

So, not only did I mess my appt date up. But I accidentally gave her my phone number wrong too!!! (I was off by one number).

I WAS SO MAD AT MYSELF.

I now have to wait till the end of the month if I want to see my MW. Or I can see the ob Dr on the 19th. She also has me on a waiting list, in case someone cancels their appt, then she'll call me in.

:cry:I was soooo looking forward to some reasurrance that all was well.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh man that sucks Dorian! I've done a similar thing myself :blush:


----------



## CeeDee

Junebug, I made my appointment for Thursday. I&#8217;m a little anxious. 

Jenn, I had to cut back on the gym this week also. I finally went back yesterday and did 3 miles on the elliptical. I&#8217;ve just been so tired and nauseated to go to the gym.

Bonhoeffer, I feel very bloated too. I wish it would go away it&#8217;s uncomfortable at times.

Dorian, I am so sorry. That has to be frustrating.


----------



## revita

Hello everybody. I am 41 and this is my 3rd pregnancy. Due date April 23. I had my appointment with my family doc, no u/s but did some blood work done. She said I am "high risk pregnancy" because of age and also I am on blood pressure medication. In a month I am going to neonatologist for genetic screening


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats revita, welcome!

Good luck with your apt CeeDee! Mine is Tuesday, just for a quick chat and for blood work I think. Given my little bleed from last week, I assume I'll be getting an early ultrasound just to double check everything is still OK.

Major jet lag here. We came home from Geneva on Saturday, and baby and me were both awake from 2:00-4:30 AM. Hope it normalizes soon, start work again tomorrow :dohh: Thank goodness today is a stat holiday, will try to get in a nap too...

I have my first symptom!!! I got up 4 times to pee last night! Still no nausea, TBH if I can get away with this for this pregnancy I would be eternally grateful: I have to work full-time until at least 38 weeks. I was sick until the end with Z. Makes it challenging to assess patients properly if I have to keep sprinting for the washroom, 1 minute away from the office, every time I need to puke...

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats and Welcome to all of the new ladies!! :happydance::happydance:

Dorian, sorry to hear about the appt. mix up....how frustrating! :dohh:


----------



## Dorian

Thank you Ladies. It was very frustrating. 

But I am feeling pregnant. I don't remember feeling this way when I miscarried. Baby had died in womb, and I didn't even know it till I went in for an US...so I am thinking all is well. I am starting to get those little ligament aches/pains and my bump is definitely getting bigger :happydance: I am starting to have a hard time bending over, as the bump is getting in the way. LOL. Or if I am leaning up against my cutting table, I can feel the bump too.

Welcome to the board newbies! And congrats.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jenn I did the first tri work-out (cardio and toning) with Lindsay Brin: 2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## kirst76

Spaggy, sorry to hear about the spotting, I hope everything is alright.

Motorcyclemom and Dorian....we are all due on the 1st April I see...congrats!

Have my first MW appointment on Thursday which will be nice. I am so lucky to have had the same midwife for all of my pregnancies. She will organise my next scan which is the NT scan....I love that one, because it shows the whole baby and the baby looks like a real person IYKWIM.


----------



## Sloan

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site and due with my first baby on April 21st.
Had an u/s last week and we could see the fetal pole and the yolk sac but no heartbeat yet. I am told it is still early but that we should see a heartbeat this week. **fingers crossed**
I go in for another u/s this Wednesday and am hoping to see a heartbeat.

Looking forward to sharing with all of you! 

**Still learning how to navigate around this site.


----------



## savvaharte

not yet but i am trying my hardest!!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Sloan!
Welcome and congrats Krist. Yah, bump buddies :) I, too, have had the same midwife (well, the first one a different MW but same office) and I am happy to be able to go to her again this time around. I just love her!


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and congrats, Sloan!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ButterflyM

Hi! I'm 35 and single and pregnant with number 2... a big surprise... scratch that, a massive surprise!! I have a dd age 11 and bean is due 23 April 2012 and dd will be 12 in May 2012 so built in babysitter!! :thumbup: Lol! Is there anyone else on this forum from South Africa?


----------



## Mbababy

ButterflyM said:


> Hi! I'm 35 and single and pregnant with number 2... a big surprise... scratch that, a massive surprise!! I have a dd age 11 and bean is due 23 April 2012 and dd will be 12 in May 2012 so built in babysitter!! :thumbup: Lol! Is there anyone else on this forum from South Africa?

Congrats and welcome, Butterfly!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beetle

Hello everyone! Congratulations on all your pregnancies! I'm 41 and this is my first due date 29th April, although had one MC last December. Its all very nerve-racking. My mother died last week due to dreaded cancer so its hard to celebrate being pregnant at the moment. I've no morning sickness, just sore boobs and incredible bloating! As I'm classed as a geriatric, my midwife booking in appointment is on 20th - no idea whether I'll get a scan or whether its just questions this time around .. any pointers as to what they do in the UK anyone?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: beetle, so sorry to hear about your mother :cry: Congrats on the pregnancy!

Welcome all the other new ladies!

Had my apt yesterday! HCG is 31800 IU/L so all good, goes along with gestational week. I'm so relieved, still have no symptoms whatsoever... Awaiting an apt for my ultrasound given the bleed I had last week.

How is everyone else?


----------



## PoddyPP

Hi everyone

After an early scan, my due date is now 22nd April


----------



## Jennjenn

Mbabay - can you please take me off the list?

I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon :nope:. I wish everyone H&H for next April! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Butterfly and Beetle. Beetle, I'm so sorry about your Mom.

((Jenjen)) I'm so sorry.

I am starting to feel that happy feeling I get when pg. I am a lucky one, with very little MS. And now that I am at the 10wk mark, and everything SEEMS to be going well (wont know for sure till my first appt on the 19th), I am starting to feel giddy. LOL


----------



## Mbababy

Jenn....so sorry to hear this :nope:

Beetle, welcome and I'm sorry to hear about your mom...

poddy, date updated!! :thumbup:


----------



## kirst76

jenn - so sorry to hear that your wee one has become an angel....huge hugs.


----------



## CeeDee

JennJenn, so sorry!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Jenn :cry: Good luck today, will be thinking of you...

AFM, have my ultrasound today. My hCG yesterday at 6weeks 1day was 31800. But because of my bleed while in Switzerland, my OB is wondering about a missed miscarriage hence the U/S :cry: It's at 12:45PM...


----------



## mummy2bex

meeee!! i'm due around 24th April wish it would hurry !! :) congrats ladies all the best xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: Jenn :cry: Good luck today, will be thinking of you...
> 
> AFM, have my ultrasound today. My hCG yesterday at 6weeks 1day was 31800. But because of my bleed while in Switzerland, my OB is wondering about a missed miscarriage hence the U/S :cry: It's at 12:45PM...

Good luck and I'll be hoping you see a heart beat!


----------



## Mbababy

mummy2bex said:


> meeee!! i'm due around 24th April wish it would hurry !! :) congrats ladies all the best xxxx

Congrats and welcome, mummy2bex!

Jenn, best of luck today :cry:

Junebug...FXed for you to hear a heartbeat....


----------



## Sloan

Hi Ladies,

I know I just introduced myself a few days ago but I went In for my u/s yesterday and found out that my little blueberry is no more. :cry:
Looks like I will try again in a couple of months.

I wish all of you the best of luck with your pregnancies with happy, heathy babies.


----------



## Mbababy

Sloan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know I just introduced myself a few days ago but I went In for my u/s yesterday and found out that my little blueberry is no more. :cry:
> Looks like I will try again in a couple of months.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck with your pregnancies with happy, heathy babies.

I'm so sorry to hear that Sloan :cry::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Sloan :cry: So sorry to hear your sad news hun :hugs: I hope you're back with us soon!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just checking in to let you know heartbeat is nice and strong! So relieved I could cry... Baby is 5mm, teeny tiny but bang on for 6weeks and 2days. Will try to relax and enjoy my symptom-free pregnancy now!


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in to let you know heartbeat is nice and strong! So relieved I could cry... Baby is 5mm, teeny tiny but bang on for 6weeks and 2days. Will try to relax and enjoy my symptom-free pregnancy now!

Yay!!! So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## DeeM73

21/04/2012


----------



## Mbababy

DeeM73 said:


> 21/04/2012

Welcome and congrats, Dee!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kirst76

Sad to hear you news sloan :(

I had my first mw appointment yesterday. She will be able to listen to the heartbeat next time she comes...yay!
I knew that I had lost weight since the beginning of my pregnancy due to being so sick, but I got a bit of a shock yesterday when I got on the midwifes scales and I had lost 8.5kgs.
My mw is going to try and get me an appointment with the dietician to see if she can offer any ideas for me to try to keep the weight on. I'm really hoping that the ms will end for me this time, fingers crossed!


----------



## Dorian

I'm so sorry Sloan :hugs:

Yah Junebug!

Welcome Dee and congrats!!


----------



## kirst76

I just added a ticker....hope it works! :)


----------



## DeeM73

Mbababy said:


> DeeM73 said:
> 
> 
> 21/04/2012
> 
> Welcome and congrats, Dee!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks :) x


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Dorian x


----------



## beetle

Big hugs to Jennjenn and Sloan ... so sorry for your losses and really hope you'll be joining us back here soon. Thanks everyone for your best wishes about my mum.


----------



## CeeDee

So sorry Sloan. I pray you will be healed and concieve quickly.

I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday. It went well. It was what I expected lots of questions from the prenatal nurse, gave a urine and blood sample. To my surprise she also did a quick ultrasound to measure the baby. I got to see the heart beating and the baby moving around. I was so excited. The baby measured 9 weeks 4 days. The pictures werent as clear as the screen, but it was still nice to have the pics. Now I have to schedule genetic screening.


----------



## Dorian

How wonderful CeeDee!! My MW usually has a quick peak at the first appt too, just to measure baby...I can't wait!


----------



## kirst76

Thats cool CeeDee! 

We'll have another scan in just over a week. The mw said that this time around things are a bit different and I'll have to have bloods done on the same day because they send both the blood results and scan results off to assess the risk of us having a baby with Downes Syndrome.


----------



## kirst76

I had my NT scan today....the sonographer said that unless there is something crazy with my bloodwork that it all looks good.

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome! Still no symptoms, well other than hair loss. That's stressing me out, looks like I'll have to have it cut (it's mid-back length and starting to look really flimsy :wacko:)


----------



## Dorian

I'm doing pretty good here! My scan went well, and baby was doing well, so I have relaxed now, for the most part. I have very little ms issues, so am feeling good.


----------



## kirst76

Junebug_CJ said:


> Awesome! Still no symptoms, well other than hair loss. That's stressing me out, looks like I'll have to have it cut (it's mid-back length and starting to look really flimsy :wacko:)

I hate that...when I was pregnant with number 3 i had a wee bald spot right at the front, it wasn't too noticeable until it started growing back in.....grey!!!!

Fantastic that you haven't had ms dorian!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

kirst I was shocked when it started falling out in clumps! With #1 I don't think I lost a single hair for the whole 9 months :wacko:

My hair apt is on Friday. Need to do this! :cry:


----------



## CeeDee

Kirst, that is great news! I&#8217;m glad to hear it. I have my NT scan Monday the 26th. 

I still have &#8220;morning&#8221; sickness all day, its worse in the evenings.


----------



## Mbababy

HI Ladies, just thought I'd check in as well. I, too, have been lucky in the MS department. Just some slight aversions every now and then, but otherwise, no MS. The only real symptoms I'm having right now are sore BBs and feeling tired all of the time.

I have my 11 week scan on Monday 9/26, and my NT scan on 10/4. *Crossing my fingers* for both of them to be good scans!!

Good luck to the rest of you with scans coming up soon! And :hugs: to all of you still dealing with MS (and hair loss!)!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck to all you ladies with apts this week! :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

For those that are working, when do you plan on telling your employer?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

At the end of first tri (due to the ongoing risk of miscarriage - don't want to send them in panic mode until everyting is clear) and after the CVS results are back!


----------



## kirst76

Junebug_CJ said:


> At the end of first tri (due to the ongoing risk of miscarriage - don't want to send them in panic mode until everyting is clear) and after the CVS results are back!

Is there a specific reason as to them doing the CVS? or is it a standard thing over there?

Things like that aren't offered here (New Zealand) unless there are underlying factors behind them.


----------



## CeeDee

I know they won't offer CVS unless the ultrasound and blood test come back unfavorable.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Depends on where you live: in Canada you can just opt to go straight to CVS and skip the FTS :hugs:

All the FTS does is readjust your age-related risk. I want to know with 100% certainty: I'm a medical geneticist and do this for a living, so I've seen "lowered" FTS risks (1/500 for example) still being born with Down syndrome... Almost a curse to know too much :nope:


----------



## kirst76

Junebug_CJ said:


> Depends on where you live: in Canada you can just opt to go straight to CVS and skip the FTS :hugs:
> 
> All the FTS does is readjust your age-related risk. I want to know with 100% certainty: I'm a medical geneticist and do this for a living, so I've seen "lowered" FTS risks (1/500 for example) still being born with Down syndrome... Almost a curse to know too much :nope:

Thanks for the clarification. I fully agree, too much knowledge is sometimes a curse!!

When I was pregnant with number 3, I was in hospital with hyper-emesis and there was a lady in who had a downs baby....she was classified as being a very mild case though. This lady had both the bloods and the NT scan and told that she was very low risk as well.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, unfortunately screening tests are only screening tests...

Sorry you had to be hospitalized for hyper-emesis, yikes! Hopefully this time around you don't have the severe nausea :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

I've already been in hospital this time around junebug, lol
Its ok though....they have me on some good anti emetics now and although I feel nauseous most days I'm not actually vomiting which is great!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: hun!!!
Yup, the anti-emetics are what kept me from puking last time round! The nausea was there all day long, but at least I didn't have to run to the loo while assessing patients :thumbup: I hope it gets better for you in second tri!!!


----------



## Jtiki

I'm due April 27 with my first.


----------



## Dorian

Congrats!! And welcome to the board Jtiki.


----------



## kirst76

welcome and congrats jtiki


----------



## goingloopy

Hi, Im due 2nd April 12, I have 15yr son, 11yr daughter, 4yr stepson..........think I must be mad!! x


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and congrats jtiki and goingloopy!!! :happydance::happydance:


AFM, I just had my 11 week scan this morning. My little one was wiggling all around and waving to me!! It was amazing to see!!! Next week, I have my NT scan....FXed!!


----------



## CeeDee

I had my NT scan today. It measured 1.2 and nasal bone was present. Now waiting for blood test.


----------



## studentMW

Hello ladies, 
I hope everyone is well and enjoying your pregnancies so far! I am a 3rd year student midwife from Edinburgh, Scotland and have joined this forum for some help! I hope you won't be annoyed I have joined but I have to make a poster and leaflet regarding 'Mothers over 35'. I was wondering if any of you have any stories in the way you have been treated. Have there been any prejudice/discrimination against you because you are older? It is mainly aimed at first time mum's but if any of you have a story I would love to hear it so I can develop a theme. My poster will most likely be aimed at Midwives to inform them about care and management for women over 35. Please help if you can. Thank you!!!
Melanie


----------



## Torontogal

Melanie, I would be happy to help you any way I can. I am 36 and pregnant with my first. So far I haven't really had any negative experiences or reactions from people although you never know, as my pregnancy progress I may get some, LOL. I would be pleased to help in any way I can though, please feel free to PM me.
Katy


----------



## goingloopy

Cheers for the welcome, I had my neonatel scan last week, they said everything looked good but couldnt get a really good pic so adviced me to have a blood test in 4 wks but Ive decided not to as it wont change anything and she said verything looked good, so thats good enough for me :) x


----------



## kirst76

welcome going loopy!
This is my first pregnancy that ive had the bloodtest as well as the scan....me and hubby wouldn't do anything if things came back not so good either. I agree, it doesn't change things.


----------



## Mbababy

CeeDee said:


> I had my NT scan today. It measured 1.2 and nasal bone was present. Now waiting for blood test.

That's a great measurement! Keep us posted on the blood test!


----------



## motorcyclemom

Hey April ladies, If you're on FB and you wanna chat on there, add me....(but I havent announced yet on there) Love to chat with ya'll.
https://www.facebook.com/cbrgirl
Cindy Guest
aged 37, first pregnancy


----------



## kirst76

I've sent a friend request....my name is Kirsten Brown


----------



## motorcyclemom

Gotcha Kirsten, thanks for the add!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies, can I join you all please??

I am Natalie, am 37 and expecting our first. Second pregnancy though, had a MMC detected at 12 week scan in April :cry: Hence have been very, very anxious in this First Tri until we had a great 12 week scan this morning :happydance: Pic is my avatar :cloud9: We did have an early scan at 7w5d which measured bang on track with great heartbeat but I just had to get through 12 week scan too.

I am due 16th April 2012.

Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Nat, congrats and sorry for your loss in April :-( Glad things are going well, your pic is adorable!


----------



## kirst76

Congrats Nat! Sorry for your loss in April :(


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Nan!!!! I'm so sorry for your loss earlier. Praying for a healthy baby for you.


----------



## Mbababy

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you all please??
> 
> I am Natalie, am 37 and expecting our first. Second pregnancy though, had a MMC detected at 12 week scan in April :cry: Hence have been very, very anxious in this First Tri until we had a great 12 week scan this morning :happydance: Pic is my avatar :cloud9: We did have an early scan at 7w5d which measured bang on track with great heartbeat but I just had to get through 12 week scan too.
> 
> I am due 16th April 2012.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies :hugs:

Congrats and welcome! You and I are due on the same day!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies.
I'm sick. Thank goodness Tylenol Cold (day and night) is safe in pregnancy, otherwise taking care of my toddler would be near impossible :haha:
Only 2 weeks and 2 days left until my CVS, can't believe how fast time is flying by! As per CMP, I'm already 24% done this pregnancy. Craziness. I hope everything is OK and we can disclose to friends and family in 2 and a half weeks!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hope you feel better soon, Junebug :( I know what you mean about time flying by....I was just thinking that I'm almost a 3rd of the way through the pregnancy....it seems unreal!! :wohoo:


----------



## Dorian

Hope you feel better soon Junebug. Both my boys have colds, I'm hoping I don't catch it too.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Welcome Nat!

Sorry you are sick Junebug. Hopefully you'll get better soon. Our weather has been changing from cold to warm to cold to warm. I hope I don't get sick.

I have my 2nd prenatal appointment on Thursday, that's when I'll get the results of my blood test. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## kirst76

I have my appointment with my midwife on Thursday too ceedee and will get results.


----------



## Mbababy

I have my NT scan tomorrow morning....please wish me luck. They are going to take the blood tests tomorrow...so I won't have the total results for a few days. I'm nervous but cautiously optimistic.


----------



## kirst76

Good luck for your scan ad bloods Mbababy!!!
The woman doing my NT scan said that unless something crazy showed in my bloods that all measurements looked good. Just ask while you're having the scan, I'm sure the sonographer would be happy to tell you.


----------



## Bonh0effer

Please remove me. The heartbeat stopped at 9 1/2 weeks (sept 21) Have been nothing more than a coffin for the last week and a half, waiting for a natural conclusion which I received on Sunday. I hope you all have blessed pregnancies.


----------



## Mbababy

Bonh0effer said:


> Please remove me. The heartbeat stopped at 9 1/2 weeks (sept 21) Have been nothing more than a coffin for the last week and a half, waiting for a natural conclusion which I received on Sunday. I hope you all have blessed pregnancies.

I am so sorry.....:cry::cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Praying everything is good for you Mbababy. Keep us posted. 
I am so sorry Bonh0effer. :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi ladies...just returned from my NT scan. It was a bit of an emotional experience. A tech was the first one to take all of the measurements on the sonogram. She came up with 2.125mm for the NT measurement, which is considered within normal range (anything under 2.5mm in considered normal range). She found a nasal bone, which was good. Then she said the doctor would be in to confirm.

The doctor came in and seemed to be getting frustrated. He said he couldn't confirm what the tech said, and thought the measurement looked "thicker" than what the tech had recorded. He told us to go have lunch and come back, since the baby was standing up and he was unable to get a decent measurement. 

We went to lunch and it was just horrible...wondering about all of the what-ifs...

We went back and baby was doing a handstand initially...then finally decided to get on its back for a decent measurement. Doctor finally confirmed NT measurement at 2.1. I wish it had been a little better (in the 1.x range), but he assured me that this is still well within normal limits.

I'll get the results of the blood test in 5-7 days. Please continue to cross your fingers for me. Thanks ladies


----------



## kirst76

So sorry to hear that Bonh0effer :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bonh0effer said:


> Please remove me. The heartbeat stopped at 9 1/2 weeks (sept 21) Have been nothing more than a coffin for the last week and a half, waiting for a natural conclusion which I received on Sunday. I hope you all have blessed pregnancies.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm so sorry hun :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbabay, 2.1 is great :dance: So relieved for you, fingers crossed the blood work is just as good! :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Fingers crossed for your blood results Mbababy


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Bonh0effer, I am so sorry hun :hugs: I know how it feels :cry:

Mbababy, hope your blood results come back ok :thumbup: We've decided not to have any testing done. Just our personal choice.

How is everyone feeling? I think my tiredness is easing off a bit now :thumbup: Want my bump though! No sign of anything yet. Have any of you ladies got your bumps yet? x


----------



## CeeDee

I'm starting to feel almost normal as well. My morning sickness is still the strongest in the afternoon in evening, but I definitely have more energy.


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mbabay, 2.1 is great :dance: So relieved for you, fingers crossed the blood work is just as good! :hugs:

I was secretly hoping you'd chime in...knowing your background I figured you'd give me the "skinny" on whether or not I needed to be concerned about that number. Reading your response gave me relief!! 

Thanks everyone else for the crossed fingers. Hoping the blood test comes back soon. I'm supposed to get a call regardless of the results.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

In Canada, upper limit of normal is 2.8. So 2.1 is very well within the average :hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Great news Mbababy!

I am feeling good for the most part. Just tired, as always. I've been having odd dreams lately and that doesn't let me get good sleep.

My bump is very slight, but it feels harder than my usual flab. LOL :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Dorian, my dreams have to to say the least, interesting! I wake up feeling like they are REAL. And then it takes me a while to adapt to "reality" as is :rofl: Hope your sleep gets better :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

I'm not sleeping that well either....vivid dreams and when I wake i am busting for a wee and then when I get back to bed my hayfever starts and it usually takes around 2 hours to drop back off......grrr!

As for the bump....I've been showing since 11 weeks.

Had my midwife appointment today....all good. She gave me results from scan and bloods...measurement was 1.4cm and bloods came back as low risk.
We listened to baby's heartbeat for the first time as well....146bpm, what a sweet sound!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, great results Kirst!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Awesome results, Kirst. You must be very relieved. :thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Is anyone else an emotional nutcase lately? I've cried twice at work today....for NO reason. :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup. I hate hormones :grr: Feeling very down in the last week... With a lot of unprovoked sobbing :wacko:


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, I know exactly how you feel about feeling like a nutcase. I cry or get angry for silly things. 

Results from my NT blood test were 1/5000 DS and 1/9000 Tri8. Very thankful for good results.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Those are amazing!!! My risk for T18 was 1 in 10 last time (turned out fine, we had a CVS) so I'm getting worried now :-(


----------



## kirst76

Mbababy, I cry at the drop of a hat!!!!!

Ceedee, fantastic results!

Junebug, try not to worry....when will you get results?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CVS is on October 17 so hopefully that week... NT is on October 20th...


----------



## Mbababy

CeeDee said:


> Mbababy, I know exactly how you feel about feeling like a nutcase. I cry or get angry for silly things.
> 
> Results from my NT blood test were 1/5000 DS and 1/9000 Tri8. Very thankful for good results.

Amazing results!!! Wow, congrats!!

(glad I'm not the only "nutcase" on this board....) :wacko:


----------



## CeeDee

Junebug don't be anxious this baby will be fine as well.


----------



## Nat0619

Just popping in to say Happy Weekend ladies :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks CeeDee, I hope you're right :hugs:
Happy Weekend Nat!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! I just got my blood test results back and I am SO relieved!!

Combined risk: DS 1:2521
Trisomy 13/18 1:4501

I cried when she told me (big surprise lol)....what a relief!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, nice results Mbababy!
I'm getting nervous, will I be the one with the abnormal results? :cry:


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yay, nice results Mbababy!
> I'm getting nervous, will I be the one with the abnormal results? :cry:

Try not to worry, JB!! I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine! How could it not be when all of us ladies are thinking positive thoughts for you?!! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I hope you're right, starting to get terrified here... We've already decided we will not bring to term a baby affected with a chromosomal problem and now I'm thinking the worse thoughts :cry: Stupid hormones...


----------



## Dorian

Thats wonderful news Mbabay.

Junebug, I pray for your baby.


----------



## MYBABY4

Hello April Mommies!!!! This is #4 for me...due April 24th!! Go Thursday for my NT scan and am extremely nervous...praying for good test results!! So was curious, has anyone found out gender with there NT scans? My cousin's wife had a scan at 13 weeks back in April of this year and was told she was having a baby girl :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Highly unreliable, sex at the NT scan. Both male and female fetuses look identical at that point. It's nothing more than a lucky guess!

Good luck with your NT, I'm doing mine next week, along with the CVS...


----------



## MYBABY4

:flower: Lots of prayers heading your way for amazing test results!!!


----------



## kirst76

mbababy, great results!!!

junebug, I know its easy for all of us to tell you not to worry but difficult for you not to. 
I have learned (the hard way) not to worry about things you have no control over....sometimes you just have to leave things up to the universe and trust that all will be ok. *hugs*

dorian, how is everything with you?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's just hard because this is what I do for work: I see and counsel abnormal prenatal screens and CVS/amnio results :-( Thanks, trying not to worry too much but sometimes knowledge is NOT a good thing :nope:


----------



## Mbababy

MYBABY4 said:


> Hello April Mommies!!!! This is #4 for me...due April 24th!! Go Thursday for my NT scan and am extremely nervous...praying for good test results!! So was curious, has anyone found out gender with there NT scans? My cousin's wife had a scan at 13 weeks back in April of this year and was told she was having a baby girl :)

Hello! Welcome! :happydance::happydance:

Junebug...I almost typed that to you...that it was probably because of what you do for work and having TOO much knowledge that was fueling your "anxiety" fire, but then I figured you already knew that :shrug: It is impossible not to worry...but one thing you can be sure of is that the odds are definitely in your favor. I hope that helps!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats, Mybaby#4! I will not be finding out gender when it's time for my 18wk scan.

Kirsta, I'm doing pretty good thank you :) I see my MW on Wed for my checkup :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good for you Dorian, I love the idea of team yellow!!! I'm just too OCD with planning :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

Welcome MYBABY4.....sorry I never saw a whole heap of posts, I forgot to check if there were anymore pages, lol!

I "need" find out what we're having. With #3 I didn't want to know and then a few days before the scan I changed my mind, lol!
This time I cant wait to find out....asked my MW last week if I could have anatomy scan a little before 20 weeks and she said that I could. I rung the radiologist yesterday to book and the receptionist said that they will not do anatomy scans before 21 weeks....ugghhh. I know its only about a week and a half difference but still.

Does anyone else have problems with "baby brain"?
I'm shocking at the moment....I'll be talking and then totally lose track of what I was saying, and last week a courier showed up at the door and asked me to sign for a parcel and I signed my maiden name....I've been married for 6 years!


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, Wonderful news! :yipee:

Junebug, All will be well! We are all praying and sending good thoughts for you. :hugs: What do you think of the nub and skull theories for gender prediction?

Mybaby4, Welcome aboard. I didn&#8217;t ask the ultrasound tech about the gender, I didn&#8217;t want her to look at me crazy. I&#8217;ve gotten mostly girl predictions from members on the board, based on the nub theory.

I definitely wan to find out the gender. This is our first and I just would like to get to decorating and shopping. It&#8217;s so hard to find gender neutral clothes.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, for any "theory" out there, there is only a 50% risk of being wrong. Nothing other than looking at chromosomes is 100%. I personally think the nub and skull theories are complete and utter BS. Even anatomy scans at 18-20 weeks (when the sexes are ACTUALLY differentiated enough to be able to take a guess) are only right 85-90% of the time! So when they tell you the sex at the anatomy scan, keep a small bit of doubt in the back of your mind just in case. I've seen 4-5 cases in the last 5-6 months were they were wrong (and my hospital scans more women than any other in Canada yearly)...

Thanks for the words of encouragement :hugs:


----------



## MYBABY4

Thanks to all of you for the "Welcomes and Congrats"!! We are super excited...well not at first we werent, actually we were a bit shocked and scared!! I had to come off of the pill in June for medical reasons and well as my doctor said "Women who practice the pull out method are what we call "MOMMY"" We are now starting to enjoy the pregnancy and are extremely happy...God doesnt make mistakes so we will deal with what is handed to us :) and yes I would love to be able to wait and have a surprise in 6 months...but I just need to know :blue: or :pink: Im so very impatient haha


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? :flower:

I see gender is being discussed. We are not going to find out the gender, are going to leave it a surprise. Partly for the reason Junebug says, I would always have a doubt they'd got it wrong anyway so probably still wouldn't buy anything for a specific gender. So might as well leave it a surprise. I know I will be a bit curious though and will probably be having a good look at my anatomy scan to see if I can see anything :haha:

How is everyone feeling? I still get little moments of feeling sickly some days, mainly in the evening, and still have sore boobs a bit. Tiredness seems a lot better though. Still waiting for my bump, although clothes have felt a bit tighter the past couple of days :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hey all,
Well, it's that time for me....NT scan tomorrow, already had the bloods taken last week. I am terrified. I have two healthy children and went into both their scans without a worry each time, I have had a dating scan so I know there is definitely just the one baby in there but I am 10 yrs older than last time around and I have been tossing and turning for the past few nights....worrying about the result. I am such a positive person most of the time so it's really struck me hard. The only good thing is that the appointment is at 9.10 am so I'm not waiting around all day - keeping my fingers,toes and eyes crossed that all is well.

Edited to add, I am still suffering with 'evening sickness' I know I had it up to week 16 with my DD all those years ago and it seems I won't be let off lightly this time around either... 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying your pregnancies, I can't wait to start enjoying mine.


----------



## MYBABY4

I hope that all went great for you this morning Maple Leaf!!! I go tomorrow at 9:00 and I have been suffering with the same anxieties for the past week or so. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## smellie_melli

Hi everyone,

We had our NT scan results last week and all is ok- hope everything is good for those of you still waiting.

I'm going into work on Fri to get ready for my return to work (after maternity leave:winkwink:) in two weeks.

The thing is I can't decide whether to tell my boss I'm pregnant again or not. I'll be telling them in my first week back anyway but I know it won't go down well and I'm a bit scared to be honest!

What would you do? Tell them on Fri or wait a couple of weeks til I return?

xx


----------



## Mbababy

Best of luck mybaby and maple on your scan results! And congrats on yours, smellie!

I know what you mean about notifying the boss. I was scared to death to notify mine, as my company has had lots of recent layoffs, but he was great about the whole thing! Hope it goes as smoothly with yours!


----------



## smellie_melli

Thanks to say Mbababy- I forgot say after my scan my EDD has changed to 7th April-means I get to go on mat leave a week earlier!


----------



## Dorian

Glad your scan went well Mellie.

Gosh, the maternity leave question is tough. Sorry i can't be of help.

I had a checkup today. Heard babies heartbeat :thumbup: 147 "Right in the middle, can't tell if it's a boy or girl" Says my MW. LOL, she's so funny.

I also got bumped back a few days. My new due date is now April 4th, putting me at week 15 :) ....better change my ticker.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well the scan was a bit of a farce to be honest. When I got there my bladder was too full so she asked me to go and pee 1/3 cup out....well once I started I found it hard to stop....lol. When I went back in she asked me to go back outside and drink a cup of watER to replenish my stock..ha ha
Se finally got the measurements she wanted and was really 
pleased, I just have to wait for the combination from my bloods to be 
factored in. NT was 1.5mm. I was 
awake at 3am - so nervous but feel much better now and even did an announcement on facebook after waiting over 13 weeks! 

Oh and HB was 163. Definately got a little diva in there, pouting her lips...will be gobsmacked if it comes out blue. Lol

Good luck for tomorrow's scan. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mbababy

1.5mm is a great measurement, Maple! Hope your bloods come back equally as good!


----------



## kirst76

great measurement mapleleaf!
What a bugger having to pee and then drink! At my NT scan the lady asked me if I'd had enough to drink....was supposed to be 500ml and I said that I must've drunk too much because I really needed to go. She told me I could do a little one and I told her no, because once I started I'd never stop, lol!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Haha heart rate is also old wives tales ladies, have seen tons of boys with heart rates over 150 and tons of girls with lower! My little girl was always 130-140 too!

Am starting to be terrified for Monday. My worse fear is no heartbeat on U/S, and second worse is abnormal chromosomes :cry: Wish I could just get this over with, feels like the suspense is dragging on and on :cry:


----------



## MYBABY4

Got my NT scan done yesterday.....she did not give me measurements :( HOWEVER she did say that the Nuchal Trans. was nice and thin and the nasal bone was very noticable. I still would of like to of known how nice and thin though, but I am taking this as good news and running with it...now just have to wait on my blood work to come back. Heart rate was at 157 :) hoping for another bouncing baby boy but will be overjoyed for whatever we have cooking in here :happydance:


----------



## MYBABY4

Also got due date bumped back 3 days...woo hoo!! Start week 13 tomorrow!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, congrats great news!


----------



## MYBABY4

Thanks Junebug!! What time is your scan on Monday? I will be saying prayers for you...waiting can be such agony. But honestly I see a beautiful healthy baby in your future :baby: lots of hugs sent your way :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My CVS is at 8:45AM Monday and the NT at 9AM on Thursday. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Dorian

It will be ok Junebug :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Goodluck Junebug!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Glad the scan went well mybaby....the technicians aren't really supposed to say too much but from your comments there is certainly nothing to worry about as far as the scan goes. My scan was great but until I get the combined results I will still worry. LOl

Good luck for Monday Junebug....I'm sure you will be just fine, keep us updated. X


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies, Hope all is well with you.

Thinking of you today Junebug.

I felt baby moving last night!! :happydance: First time I've felt baby from the outside. Fiesty little one, going to be interesting when he/she is bigger. LOL


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Dorian, fab that you're feeling baby already :happydance: I'm waiting for that now but it's our first and I think you don't tend to feel it until later?

Mum has bought me a doppler though and we used it for the first time yesterday and found little one! :happydance: Was definitely our little bean's heartbeat as was very fast and could hear the whooshing of my blood too, which was a lot slower. First found him/her towards the left side, then s/he must have moved. Probed around a bit and found him/her again right over the other side on the right :haha:

I think I'm getting a little bump now. Not bought any maternity wear yet but think am going to have to very soon now x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello! CVS went faster and less painful than my first one! Will have preliminary results in 2-3 days. My NT and first tri bloods are Thursday.

I felt my first at 15 weeks and DH at 17 weeks. Been feeling this one from inside at 9 weeks so should be soon feeling him or her on the outside! It depends where your placenta is placed too, those with anterior placentas will feel baby later!


----------



## MYBABY4

Thanks Maple Leaf!! I will be more relaxed as well once my blood comes back good :)

Junebug....You're in my thoughts and prayers this morning...All will go GREAT!!

Dorian..That is awesome!! Its one thing to feel the little flutters on the inside (which I did for the first time this morning :happydance: ...4th time around it becomes more obvious what your feeling) but its another to feel it from the outside!! Yay for you!!!

I hope that all of you ladies have a SUPER FANTABULOUS MONDAY!!!


----------



## jules7521

Hi :)
My EDD is 4/29/2012:happydance: I am 36 and will turn 37 before I have this little bean and my OH is 45


----------



## Mbababy

jules7521 said:


> Hi :)
> My EDD is 4/29/2012:happydance: I am 36 and will turn 37 before I have this little bean and my OH is 45

Congrats and welcome!!! :happydance:

Junebug, so glad your appt. was relatively painfree....thinking positive thoughts for you on the results!

Hello everyone else!! Happy Monday!! :)


----------



## MYBABY4

Welcome Jules and CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - cool about feeling baby's movements!

junebug - glad it wasn't too painful, hope the results are all good!

mybaby - i'm on number 4 as well and think i've been feeling baby for around 4 weeks now....haven't felt/seen it from the outside though.

welcome jules and congratulations!

mbababy - happy monday to you too....its tuesday here now though, lol


----------



## MYBABY4

Kirst - I kept thinking from time to time Ive felt him/her but really thinking it was just gas hahaha...I knew I would know for sure when I felt the real thing and I did :) Congrats on #4!!!! I was 29 with #3 and didnt think it would be much different...was I wrong!! This pregnancy is 10X's more intense than any of the others...not sure if its age related or just the simple fact that its #4 and my body is like "Really?? AGAIN!!" HAHAHAHA...probably a mixture of both!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hey everyone! I am frustrated because I have to change doctors because the clinic I go to doesn't birth at the hospital I want to birth at. It has been super stressful...everytime I think I find a "good" option, I google and find iffy reviews :dohh: I hope it works itself out soon :nope:

I'm also still super moody....I guess this is my penance for not having any morning sickness :growlmad:


----------



## Dorian

MYBABY4 said:


> Kirst - I kept thinking from time to time Ive felt him/her but really thinking it was just gas hahaha...I knew I would know for sure when I felt the real thing and I did :) Congrats on #4!!!! I was 29 with #3 and didnt think it would be much different...was I wrong!! This pregnancy is 10X's more intense than any of the others...not sure if its age related or just the simple fact that its #4 and my body is like "Really?? AGAIN!!" HAHAHAHA...probably a mixture of both!!

LOL!! I totally agree, my body is saying the same thing!!

mybababy, I'm sorry you have to switch Drs, what a pain.

Glad things went smoothly Junebug.


----------



## kirst76

mybaby4 - I know what you mean....I was 21 the first time and now I'm 35, what a difference!!!

mbababy - what a pain you have to switch doctors. Here we are lucky, we choose an independent midwife and we only have the one hospital to choose from and the birthing annex is lovely!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: I'm 38 and I have absolutely no symptoms, compared to my first pregnancy at 36 where I was sick the whole time. I've been feeling wonderful this time around! Luckily, since I have to work until I'm 38-39 weeks :dohh:


----------



## MYBABY4

Junebug...its not nice to gloat...hahahaha Im just teasing, I would be too...I had never been sick or had any symptoms other than heartburn with any of mine EXCEPT this one!!! Morning sickness started promptly at 5 weeks and luckly has started to ease up the last 2 weeks or so but now the headaches have taken its place :( This time around I just feel OLD!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh sorry :-( Didn't mean to sound like I was gloating... I was so sick the first time around, I must have paid my dues to the pregnancy goddesses out there... Maybe it helps that I'm in the best shape I've been in all my life, I worked out 5-6 days per week to lose my baby weight from the first pregnancy, and have been feeling wonderful even before I got pregnant. If it makes you feel better, I may be going bald: my one consistant symptom has been horrible hair loss :cry: I've had to cut my long hair and stop colouring it...


----------



## MYBABY4

I was seriously just giving you a hard time about the gloating :) But Yay for you on the working out and being in great shape!!! However....I am soooo sorry about the hair loss...have they said what its from? Just a pregnancy hormone thing? Well either way, Im sure you look amazing with shorter hair :) Ya know....I honestly couldnt tell you what my natural color is its been so long ago...that is sad isnt it. :neutral:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, it's apparently a pregnancy hormone thing, less common than the opposite (getting nice thick healthy hair while preggo, which is what I got last time :dohh:). It is "cute" shorter, but I miss my long hair! I'm hoping it's just a first trimester thing... I'm finding out there were a LOT of greys under the colour :haha: I may try henna, apparently this won't be as damaging to the hair roots...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Normal chromosomes!!!!

And, as you may be able to guess based on the banner colour change in my siggy, TEAM BLUE!!!!

Sooooo relieved! Now I get to see the little guy on NT ultrasound tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Mbababy

Fantastic news Junebug!! So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## MYBABY4

YAY FOR JUNEBUG :happydance: :happydance: Im so very happy for you!!! AND CONGRATS ON :blue: we are hoping for another boy...but will be equally happy for a girl.

AND I just got my results back on my blood work!! 1/5165 for DS and 1/9381 for 13 and 18!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dorian

GREAT news Junebug and Mybaby4!! Wooho!


----------



## Mbababy

Great results MyBaby!! :thumbup:


----------



## kirst76

Great about the not being sick junebug! And congrats on a boy...I never knew that the CVS also told you what colour you were having, although TBH i had no idea what that was until you mentioned it and I googled.
Sucks about the hairloss....usually that happens once you give birth....with my last I had a clump at the front which just all came out....wasn't noticeable until it all grew back in and I had a short, grey tuft, lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on the great results Mybaby4!! We're on a roll ladies


----------



## CeeDee

This is my first, so Im not sure if I felt the baby move, but when I describe it to my mom she said that was the baby. Its pretty cool, I cant wait till it happens more often.

Mbababy, Sorry about having to find a new doctor. I would hate to have to do that. 

Junebug, I love your new avatar, so cute! Is that her Halloween costume? Congrats for team blue!!!!! I am so excited for you. :happydance: One of each. I hope the second time around I dont have a less sickly first trimester. Sorry about the hair loss. 

Mybaby4, Great results! :yipee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee if it feels like bubbles and flutters, it most definitely is baby! Yes, Zoelle is going to be a strawberry for Halloween :cloud9: I'm getting more and more excited to see Cookie on ultrasound this morning! Waiting for my turn right now... And we've decided on a name! Just need to find a second middle name now . 

I hope everyone is feeling great today!!!


----------



## MYBABY4

She is a doll Junebug!! And I am so glad you are finally at ease now...I know the stress can take a toll on you.

Ceedee - THANKS!! and those bubbles/flutters will start to come more and more...I always felt them most when I was taking a bath and relaxing and then they were coming all the time!! So exciting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MYBABY4

OK ladies...........Ive been feeling this empty feeling the last couple of days...I know its my mind going crazy and probably because Ive only felt the baby move a couple of times and I think I should be feeling it more and more....just dont feel pregnant...sighhhhh


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
My entire pregnancy this time around has been like that!
If it weren't for the little bump I'm getting, I would still be forgetting :dohh:
Feeling movement also depends on the position of the placenta, if it's anterior you won't feel consistant movement until mid-second trimester if not later. :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

try not to worry about it mybaby....I'm feeling pretty much the same too.
I get no movements during the day but a few decent ones in the evening just to let me know that the little bean is in there.

I'm soooooooooooo freaking tired at the moment and my legs are killing me. As soon as I stand up my varicose veins start pounding and with it coming up to summer....ouchie!
Anybody else with varicose vein problems?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Not yet kirst, knock on wood :hugs:
However I am getting shooting pains in my privates. Round ligament pain?? Don't know what to make of it!


----------



## CeeDee

Mybaby, I feel the same way. I thought I&#8217;d feel more movement, but I know being a first timer that I may not feel much. 

No varicose veins here. Are they hereditary?


----------



## MYBABY4

Thank you ladies :) Like I said my mind has just been in negative land the last week or so :wacko: ...but I can see and feel the bump so I know its there just way different than any of my other pregnancies I guess. 

I wish it were coming up to summer here!! We are heading into Winter and I so do not like the cold weather!! I think that is part of what has gotten me down in the dumps lately. Hopefully all you beautiful ladies and your lil peanuts are doing well :hugs:


----------



## MYBABY4

And nope no V. Veins as of yet...hoping they wont come...was lucky with the other 3!!


----------



## Dorian

Mybaby and ceedee, don't fret! It's not common to feel much movement so early. Give it time, although I know it's hard! By week 18 or 19, you'll probably start feeling more movement. And Ceedee, maybe later for you, as it's your first.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies...sorry I've been awol for a few days. I've actually been under the weather a bit. Anyone else experiencing bad headaches?? I've had them almost non-stop for the last 4 days, and it's starting to make me :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I had 3 days of non-stop headaches, darn progesterone! Was taking acetaminophen once per day but that hardly made a dent in it :wacko:

I'm 13 weeks today :dance: And I popped, have a massive bump! So glad I told everyone last week, otherwise I'd be getting quizzed about being pregnant now :rofl: I didn't show this much until 20 weeks with Zoëlle...


----------



## Mbababy

Awesome Junebug! Do you think it's because this is your 2nd that you're showing now? I'm still waiting for the "pop out"...but thinking it will be here sooner rather than later...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely because it's my second! I've only gained 4 lbs so far, compared to 10 lbs by this point the first time. Abs are flabbier after the first :haha: Last week I didn't show at all, I think it happened sometime during the weekend, but hard to pinpoint as I wear jogging pants and baggy clothes while lounging at home. Only when I came to get dressed for work yesterday did I notice :rofl:


----------



## MYBABY4

Yes...I have been experiencing bad headaches for weeks now!! Tylenol once a day with a regular sudafed has done wonders!! :happydance: I think its more the sudafed thats been helping. Ive started to show but its not that noticable yet...I really thought I would show a lot sooner it being #4 and all...but I am still in my reg. clothes just have to unbutton. And like you Junebug Ive only gained 4lbs so far but I was bigger to start with this one than I was the last one by about 15lbs....:haha:


----------



## Dorian

This is my fourth baby and I am still in my pre-preg clothes too! But then, I am quite a bit heavier than I was with my last three :(


----------



## kirst76

I've been showing noticeably since 11 weeks.
And omg the headaches.....I'm taking paracetamol once a day to combat them.

Yes, varicose veins are hereditary, and I'd forgotten how painful they were. Usually mine dont give me too much bother but when I'm pregnant they pound. To make it worse I also get them in my private area when pregnant and everytime I stand I get a pounding feeling....not pleasant! I had them there with number 3 but not til about week 30 but luckily they went away as soon as she was born which I'm hoping they'll do this time as well.


----------



## CeeDee

After I told my co-workers they all said I was showing about 2 weeks ago. They noticed my flat tummy was no longer flat. :dohh: Ive had some headaches, but once I get fresh air and drink some water they usually go away. I think mine are caused by dehydration.


----------



## MYBABY4

CeeDee - Keep yourself hydrated girl!!! Thats some dangerous stuff!! My last pregnancy, I was in the hospital for dehydration more than not. Water water water and pedialyte works WONDERS when your feeling really dehydrated!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ughhh I've been drinking over 2 litres per day and it does nothing for my head :-(
Today it's a bit better though...

AND guess what? My big bump has disappeared somewhat after some clearning of the plumbing (was backlogged abour 4 days worth :wacko:). Back to needing a belt with my size 0 pants :haha: I still prefer my maternity nylons though, no waist band cutting into me :thumbup:


----------



## Detroyta1

Am 31yrs and 15weeks pregnant,due 21st April with a boy :)


----------



## kirst76

Congrats detroyta!


----------



## MYBABY4

Yay for you Datroyta Congrats!! Im due the 21st as well. Hope that all is going well and welcome :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Junebug, Your tiny. I was a size 6 pre-pregnancy.

Detroyta1, Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Drinkwater17

I am pregnant with my 4th, due April 4th and definitely in maternity clothes...though I am still trying to squeeze into my regular clothes...yikes! lol


----------



## Mbababy

Drinkwater17 said:


> I am pregnant with my 4th, due April 4th and definitely in maternity clothes...though I am still trying to squeeze into my regular clothes...yikes! lol

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Detroyta1 said:


> Am 31yrs and 15weeks pregnant,due 21st April with a boy :)

Congrats and welcome!!:happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How are we all? Welcome to the newbies :hugs:

I've got midwife appointment tomorrow morning. Presume it will just be blood pressure, urine sample etc but wondering if she may try to listen to heartbeat too :shrug: We've used our doppler a few times (I did it earlier when I got it from work) and seem to find little one easily but would be nice if midwife could do it and clarify we are definitely hearing Bean!

Re maternity clothes, I'm not in them yet but did go shopping Monday and bought a fair few ready :thumbup: Other people seem to be able to notice my bump though and things are a bit tighter x


----------



## Mbababy

Hey Nat, best of luck with your midwife appt tomorrow. My next appt. is Tuesday, with my new doctor...so I'm kind of dreading it. :nope: I've never had a male obgyn before...so hopefully I can adapt. 

I haven't bought any maternty clothes yet, but I need to just in case one of these days I wake up and can't fit in my normal clothes anymore :dohh: Everything still fits pretty well though, so I'm thankful for that!

I also decided to call it quits with riding my horse until the baby is born, which makes me a little :cry:....I'll definitely miss it, but I think it's for the best just in case I should have a fall.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dorian

Welcome, and congrats, to the newcomers!!

Drinkwater, I, too, am due on April 4th with my fourth child :)

Mbababy, at my Drs office there is a male OB and 2 midwives. Due to silly pregger hormones, I totally messed up my first appt date with the mw. And as I wanted to get in asap, I made the earliest appt I could. It happen to be with the male Dr. And I was very nervous at first. I always use female Drs for female related things!

Anyways, this Dr was GREAT. He was very laid back, he was making jokes, just trying to put me at ease in general.

Good luck with yours, I hope he is wonderful.


----------



## Mbababy

Dorian said:


> Welcome, and congrats, to the newcomers!!
> 
> Drinkwater, I, too, am due on April 4th with my fourth child :)
> 
> Mbababy, at my Drs office there is a male OB and 2 midwives. Due to silly pregger hormones, I totally messed up my first appt date with the mw. And as I wanted to get in asap, I made the earliest appt I could. It happen to be with the male Dr. And I was very nervous at first. I always use female Drs for female related things!
> 
> Anyways, this Dr was GREAT. He was very laid back, he was making jokes, just trying to put me at ease in general.
> 
> Good luck with yours, I hope he is wonderful.

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I feel kind of stupid even worrying about it....I mean...I'm not shy! But still...it's just a little.....umm...weird. Hopefully I'll get used to it!


----------



## kirst76

Welcome drinkwater!

I've only ever seen a female ob/gyn once.....she was from America, lol. They only ever seem to be male over here and mostly foreign. 
When I had my ectopic I was seeing A man named Vijay, he was indian and so brilliant with me.
When I got pregnant with number 3 I saw an American by the name of David Lewis and also a swedish guy called Dr Carlsson.
Now with number 4 I've seen another american ob/gyn but I cant remember his name.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome newbies!

Nat I hope all goes well at your appointment.

Mbababy, Hopefully you&#8217;ll feel comfortable with your new doctor. I got some maternity clothes too and they are so much more comfortable than regular clothes. I had a few larger sizes in my closet that worked well for a while. Sorry you have to stop riding your horse, but it&#8217;s what&#8217;s best for the baby.

AFM, I have my next appointment next Friday. I&#8217;m excited. I can&#8217;t wait to hear the babies heartbeat again. I also get to schedule my next ultrasound.


----------



## Dorian

You are welcome Mbababy :)

Ceedee, I have my scan appt next Thurs, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

My midwife appointment went very well :happydance: Confirmed that all blood tests, urine tests and blood pressure were fine :thumbup: She also found Bean's heartbeat on doppler so was fantastic to clarify that we are definitely hearing baby when we listen at home :cloud9: She also had a prod of me and said my womb is growing well, the top of it is already not far below my belly button. I was surprised it was that high as I don't think I've got much of a bump yet :wacko:

Hope all pending appointments for other ladies on here go well :thumbup:

Have a good weekend all and a fab Halloween! x


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - I forgot to say that a friend of mine rode horses right the way through with one of her boys and because the muscles and stuff get so tight down there she had a heck of a time pushing out the baby. With her next baby she had a much easier time because she'd given up the horse riding at a couple of months.

nat - great that all your tests were fine and it was baby's heartbeat you were listening to on your doppler.

We dont really celebrate Halloween in NZ, but it is becoming bigger.
I hope to have a great Halloween as its my daughters 2nd birthday.....cant believe she is 2!!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Nat, I&#8217;m glad your appointment went well.

Kirst76, Happy Birthday to your little princess.


----------



## kirst76

thanks ceedee!
We are celebrating today (sunday) as my husband wont be around on monday.


----------



## Nat0619

Happy Birthday for your little girl Kirst :cake:


----------



## kirst76

Thanks ladies!

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6301911.jpg
This is my lil girl Caoilainn (pronounced Kaylin...its irish)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww kirst she's a doll :cloud9:!!! Happy birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## CeeDee

She's adorable kirst76.


----------



## Nat0619

She's gorgeous Kirst. Hope she's having a great birthday :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Here's my 16 week bump . Sorry pic is a bit dark!


----------



## kirst76

wow, you're tiny nat! I'm huge....but no where near as huge as big as I was with number 3.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? Nat, nice bump!! Kirst, happy belated b-day to your LO :)

Has anyone felt any movement yet?? I *think* I've felt some stuff...(kind of like popcorn popping in my tummy), but I'm not totally certain if it's my stomach gurgling or not :blush: Just call me clueless :dohh:

I have my 16 week appt tomorrow....secretly hoping they'll be able to tell me which "team" we're on *fingers crossed*. Wish me luck!


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - I think they are movements you are feeling....awesome, eh? I'm feeling some movements...this is number 4 for us so I've been feeling them for a while now but over the past week they have been getting more frequent. 
Hope they can tell you what you're having tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Mbababy!!! Definitely sounds to me like baby movements! For me they feel at first like flutters/bubbles :cloud9: I've felt it really early this time, and around 15 weeks the first time around!


----------



## Dorian

Sounds like movements to me too Mbababy, Good luck today with the scan! I have mine on Thurs.

I've been feeling movements for a few weeks. Just here and there though, not every day.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just came back from my apt! No trouble finding the HB with doppler. Final chromosome report normal, and it IS a boy :cloud9: Got a prescription for my severe constipation issue, thank heavens!

My anatomy scan is booked for December 6th and then I see my OB right after.

AND I know little Z's birthday! He's coming on April 18th, as I predicted they would book the C-section :dance:

So much jumping around in there, especially last night after I ate about 10 mini chocolate bars :blush: Darn Halloween!!! Now we have tons of left overs!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Congratulations on your little boy Junebug :happydance: And how cool you know when he will be arriving :thumbup:

I think I am feeling some slight movements, think I have been for a couple of weeks which seems really early as it's our first! They have so far not been every day and are just like little fluttery feelings or tickles/light taps. But this afternoon I felt a stronger sensation - was like a 'shifting' or 'ripple' sensation on the right side, as if something moved from from there towards the middle. It wasn't followed by any wind so am thinking it could have been our little one :cloud9: I dopplered again yesterday and found hiim/her easily again :thumbup: Makes me laugh though how s/he always seems to move away when I first find him/her and I then find it again right over the other side :haha:

x


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Junebug! Nice to know for sure and it sounds like you're happy about the c-section too, so that's great news all around :happydance:

Thanks ladies for the reassurance on the movement I've felt. The little bugger is always movin' and shakin' when I have an ultrasound done, so I figure I should be feeling something!

Got back from my scan with the new doctor about an hour ago. He is wonderful, and I think I definitely made the right choice. He did a scan of the baby and said everything looks wonderful....heart rate at 160bpm and found it right away. He also pulled this 3d image for me...and told me that although he won't say for sure, he is about 90% that it is a BOY!! :happydance: I am happy with either and I won't go buying anything blue until the experts confirm it at my anatomy scan (11/30), but it's still kind of cool to have an idea :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound16w2d.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay great image!!!!! Congrats on team Blue too :hugs:

Yup, I'm very relieved to have an elective C-section! With Z I was in active labour for over 24 hours, only dilated to 4 cm because her head was too big for my pelvis, and ended up in an emergency C-section when they realized she wasn't coming out the traditional route and her heart-rate started dipping... It was traumatic... PLUS it's almost guaranteed I'll have CPD (cephalopelvic disproportion) again!


----------



## Mbababy

Yikes Junebug! That does sound traumatic!! I can definitely see why you are looking forward to a c-section...no doubt!! 

I love the 3d imaging....it is so cool. The new doctor has all of the latest equipment, which is night and day from my last provider...who had an ultrasound machine from the 70s, I swear :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL probably was used to scan some of us :haha:

Glad you like your new doc!!!


----------



## kirst76

Thats amazing that your bub already has a firm birthdate junebug.....I dont think I could get my head around that!

With number 1, I was in labour for 42 hours and her heartrate dropped with every second contraction but then all of a sudden it came right and the same with number 2, just when the midwife said that if it happened one more time they would be taking me to theatre she came right too....thank goodness! The thought of a c-section terrifies me for some reason!
Number 3 I was in labour with for 45 minutes.....I hope it doesn't happen that quick this time because it takes 30 minutes to get to hospital! With number 3 we had gone in early because I had been having contractions and the midwife told me that I could go home......so glad I didn't!! Because a couple of hours later my waters broke and then it was all over, lol

Has anyone got names yet?? We've got a few but wont be until we know what we're having that we will start seriously thinking about them.

A lady I know, knew that they were having a boy and couldn't decide on names and baby wasn't named until a month after he was born......and then they chose to name him Judas, which I personally think is an awful name.


----------



## CeeDee

Nat, you are tiny!

Junebug, I overdid it with Halloween candy as well. 

Mbababy, Congrats on your scan and finding out you&#8217;re on Team Blue. That is great your doctor is much better. 

Kirst76, it goes to show that every delivery is different. We haven&#8217;t discussed names yet. We want to wait till we know whether we are on team pink or blue. Judas is a bad name. I hope we can settle on a few choices before he/she is born.


----------



## Dorian

What wonderful news Junebug!!

We have names picked out for both a boy and a girl. So whichever this bump is, he/she wont go nameless~ lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Zacharie Alexandre Caleb (yes, 2 middle names) is likely our little guy's name :cloud9:


----------



## CeeDee

Great name Junebug. I have always liked the name Zacharie. I've always seen it spelled Zachary. Is that a unique spelling?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope I'm French-Canadian, so spelling all names in French :thumbup:


----------



## kirst76

Junebug, all of our girls have 2 middle names 
Ella Marie Johnson (my maiden name)
Gabrielle Amy Helen
Caoilainn Amelia Staub (my mums maiden name)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So do me and my 3 sisters, so Zoëlle got 2 as well! Zoëlle Sarah Danica 

Beautiful names :cloud9:


----------



## kirst76

I love the name Zoelle, its so beautiful!


----------



## CeeDee

kirst76 said:


> I love the name Zoelle, its so beautiful!

Me too!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Beautiful names being mentioned here. Our little one has a name picked pretty definitely whichever sex it turns out to be :thumbup:

If we're on Team :blue: he will be called Aidan Thomas Robert. Two middle names here too - Thomas is my dad, was also my dad's dad and is my brother's middle name, so a big family link on my side. Robert was OH's grandad, who he was very close to and who was his father figure as he never knew his dad. Aidan has been my fave boy's name for years and luckily OH loves it too :happydance: We both have predominantly irish families.

If we're on Team :pink: she will be called Ciara Margaret. Just one middle name here as Margaret is the name of both my mum and OH's mum, so after the two grannies :haha:. Ciara again I have just loved for ages, again I am very lucky that OH loves it too and couldn't think of another name he preferred. It is the irish spelling too so keeping with our irish heritage.

Don't think we will change our minds on names but you never know. We are planning to stay on Team :yellow: until the birth though x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies! She goes by Zoë as her nickname.
Beautiful names Nat!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Beautiful names mentioned! We are still struggling with a boy name (and of course that's what the doc thinks he probably is). 

My girl name is Gianna Marielle. :)

Definitely feeling baby more and more. I finally figured out exactly what it feels like to me....heart palpitations! Such a weird and yet wonderful feeling :hugs:

My family is a little creeped out by the 16 week 3d picture...but is definitely amazed by technology!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I don't get why so many people are creeped out by the 3D pics :rofl: Weird...
Love the girl name Mbababy! Boy names are HARD. Thank goodness we didn't end up with two, because the second would likely have gone unnamed for quite a while. The name for this one were the only names we could agree on :wacko:


----------



## Mbababy

LOL...I don't know why either...but more than one referred to it as creepy...lol. I guess I can understand....and I must admit that I'm looking forward to getting further along so the 3d ones look a little "less" creepy for everyone. :thumbup:

Junebug, love your boy name. We are pondering "Niko" (pronounced "Neeko") with Vincent as a middle name. I like it but hubby said there is a woman he works with that is really annoying who named her son Niko (I had no idea when I came up with it)....so I'm not sure if that one will remain on the table. Other than that one, we have no ideas...:shrug:


----------



## CeeDee

I like all the name choices. I have a few names I've collected over the years.


----------



## Dorian

Great names Ladies! Both my boys are named after pioneer mountain men (those who helped to open up the West, way back when). We had a real hard time coming up with a boy name this time around (just in case it's a boy). But decided on Shelton for a middle name, as it's an old pioneer name around these parts. And a name I've loved for a long time Isaiah, as the first...so Isaiah Shelton.

Our girl has a mtn range as a middle name, so this next girl would have to also. Shasta (which is the largest in these parts) and a name I've loved since I was little, Amber...so Amber Shasta.


----------



## kirst76

Wow, great names!
Nat.....my nephew is due next month and he will be named Aiden Lee which I think is a cool name.

If this baby is a boy he will have the middle names Robert (my husband and also his grandfather) and Edward (Hubby's dad).....dont know what his first name will be though, i'm stuck on one name at the moment though.
If its a girl her name will likely be either Nadia or Naomi but no idea on middle names as yet.

This pregnancy still feels pretty surreal to me....with number 3 it didn't feel real until I held her in my arms, I think it'll likely be the same this time.
However last night baby must have been doing roly-poly's in there because when I put my hand on my belly I felt it from the outside too.

Got my mid-wife coming this afternoon...cant wait! I love my midwife, she has been there through all my pregnancies.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K CeeDee you've piqued my curiosity, willing to share?

Posted my 14 week bump in the 35 and over bump thread in case anyone wants to see :flower:


----------



## kirst76

Had a look at your bump pic junebug........where is the bump??? lol
I am enormous....given this is my 5th pregnancy and I'm not as large as I was last time (I had just had a miscarriage/ectopic (twins) when I feel pregnant with the last and I started to show immediately)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know Kirst, it's actually smaller this time around than with my first! I gained more weight though with Zoë by this point, it may be a reason?


----------



## kirst76

All pregnancies are different junebug....especially between boys and girls.
All mine have been girls and with number 1 I put on 27kilos, with number 2 I lost 18 kilos and number 3 I lost 14kilos.

My midwife has just been and everything is going as it should. I lost another 400g though but the midwife isn't concerned....I've got plenty more where that came from!!!!
Baby's heart rate was 140bpm.


----------



## CeeDee

Here&#8217;s a few of the names: Boy-Cassius, Clark (my maiden name), Jasper and Marcellus (Uncles name)
Girl-Dahlia, Elyse, Darleigh, Devin, and Lanise


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nice CeeDee!! Out of the boys, Clark is my favourite and Elyse for a girl!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, I think we all have great names planned here :thumbup::happydance:

I am now pretty sure I am feeling our little one move :happydance: I still think it is quite early but I guess it's possible right? About 3 times today I have felt a 'flipping' sensation, almost as if s/he did a somersault. Is it possible to feel this at 16 weeks?

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely Nat! Felt my first at 15-16 weeks, I think it's baby you're feeling :dance:

Edit: I just checked out our first page, wow we have babies due on almost every single day in April!!! How exciting! Good job Mbababy :hugs:


----------



## MYBABY4

Hi ladies!!! Have been MIA for the last couple of days or so...I had some spotting and BH contractions?? I have some type of infection going through my body causing me all sorts of problems BUT the good news is that baby is fine and hopefully in a few days I will be good too ohhhh and got to see the little bean today again!! Tech is saying its A GIRL!! Im still not going out to buy anything pink but it was still very exciting news!! Strong heart beat at 159/minute and she is weighing in at 4oz's!! Im over joyed and I have been feeling those little movements very often the past few days as well :happydance: :cloud9:

I hope you all are doing well and LOVE some of the names picked out already!!! Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Junebug_CJ said:


> Nice CeeDee!! Out of the boys, Clark is my favourite and Elyse for a girl!! :thumbup:

They're my favourite of those names too.

Mybaby4....glad to hear that everything is good for you both...congrats on being on team pink!


----------



## CeeDee

Mybaby4, Sorry for the scare! It&#8217;s nice that you got to see your bundle again.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mybaby4, I hope they figured out what your infection is and are treating you :hug: What a scare! And congrats on the maybe pink bump, keep us posted! When is your detailed ultrasound booked?


----------



## MYBABY4

Thanks all!! Junebug - my detailed scan will not be done until week 20 (feels like an eternity until then!!) so the end of November. But Im just happy all is well with the Maybe Baby Girl. Oh and I saw your baby bump pic...LOVE IT!! I want to put one up soon...still in my jeans but I only have one pair left that are still comfortable...my biggest issues' my tops!! My "TA-TA's" have gotten GINORMOUS!!!! :haha: Not that the DH is complaining :yipee: but they are way bigger this time than any other time!!?? :saywhat:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL mine have hardly grown, compared to the first time where they were HUGE!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies! Mybaby, congrats on your girlie :thumbup: and crossing fingers they get your infection in control! 

I will be AWOL for a little while because I am headed for 5 days of relaxation in Jamaica (babymoon!!). Unfortunately I won't be able to partake of the alcoholic beverages which are part of the all inclusive :nope:, but looking forward to having them whip me up some yummy fruity non-alcoholic drinks!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great week, and I'll make any updates to the first post when I return! :wave:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

HAVE FUN!!!! We LOVED our babymoon in Dominican Republic, the home made ice creams were divine :winkwink:


----------



## Nat0619

Mbababy, have a fantastic time! :thumbup:

Mybaby4, hope you're feeling better but great you got to see your 'maybe little girl' again :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend. I dopplered Bean again earlier, had to chase him/her around a bit, kept moving :haha: S/he was right over on the right hand side first, then moved to the middle just under belly button then more to the left. Heartbeat registered around 138bpm today.

x


----------



## kirst76

i'll put up a bump pic the day that I have my anatomy scan....thats not until 21st November....seems so far away!!

Enjoy your trip to Jamaica mbababy!


----------



## littleturnip

I'm due april 19 :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome littleturnip! You're due 1 day after my date! :hugs: Mbababy will update first page when she's back :flower:


----------



## kirst76

Welcome littleturnip!


----------



## rnr321

16th April 2012


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rnr321 said:


> 16th April 2012

Welcome!!! 2 days before me :flower:


----------



## kirst76

Hi rnr, congrats!


----------



## Maple Leaf

littleturnip said:


> I'm due april 19 :)

Welcome to the April thread little turnip!


----------



## Maple Leaf

rnr321 said:


> 16th April 2012

And a welcome to you too!! April is sure going to be a busy month!!


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome RNR (I'm due 16th April too :thumbup:) and to LittleTurnip x

I've got a cold :nope: It's not too bad at the mo so hoping it doesn't develop any more. Anyone had one yet since being pregnant? x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I did Nat. It lasted about 1 week. Hope you feel better really soon!!!


----------



## kirst76

Yes nat, I had one back in August....woke up with it on my birthday of all days :(
Feel better soon


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone, I hope you had a great weekend!

Mbabay, Have fun in Jamaica! We were there last month (Sandals Royal Caribbean) and had a nice relaxing time. I still had a blast sipping on delicious non-alcoholic drinks.

Nat0619, Sorry you have a cold. I hope you feel better soon.

Welcome littleturnip and rnr321!

AFM, I had a doctor&#8217;s appointment on Friday. The usual urine test and I gave blood for the AFP test. The doctor had a hard time finding the heartbeat because little one kept moving as soon as we&#8217;d hear a little bit, so I got another ultrasound and saw him/her bouncing around like he/she was in a bouncy house. Now I have to make the appointment for my anomaly scan.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for good apts CeeDee! Seems like forever until my next one, not until December 6th, along with my anatomy ultra-sound...


----------



## kirst76

Great news for your appointments ceedee.

I am completely buggered today and its not even 11am.
I have quite a busy week ahead too, dunno how I'm gonna get through it, but I'll soldier on!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Good news from your appointment CeeDee :thumbup: I reckon our little ones move around a lot in there and it's strange to think we probably don't feel most of the movements :wacko:

My next appointment is 2nd December, which is 20 week scan. Then got midwife on 16th December after that.

I'm still sniffling :nope: Took today off work as just feel I need another day of rest to shake it off. I don't work Mondays or Wednesdays anyway (am a part-timer!) so was at home yesterday and will be tomorrow too. Hopefully I'll be ok then to return to work Thursday. After phoning in work this morning at 8.30 I fell back asleep and didn't wake until 11am!

x


----------



## kirst76

Nat - you must have really needed the sleep!!!

Usually a friend of mine takes my 6 year old to and from school but she hasn't been able to this week and I'm really feeling it. School is only 800 metres down the road but it just about kills me to walk. Tomorrow I'm seriously thinking about keeping her home as there is no one to help but on Friday I'll walk her there and then my eldest daughter will go get the 6y/o for me as she finishes her school early.

I've been so tired recently....how has everyone else been on that front??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: everyone, I sympathize with being tired... Although I am finding it is improving somewhat since starting second trimester. I just feel so beat by evening after working all day :-(


----------



## kirst76

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: everyone, I sympathize with being tired... Although I am finding it is improving somewhat since starting second trimester. I just feel so beat by evening after working all day :-(

I'm tired by the end of the morning...mw gave me a prescription for some iron, maybe thats the reason.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Posted my 15 week bump pic in the bump thread. Little Z had a growth spurt this week, it's finally making an appearance! :dance:


----------



## kirst76

What a lovely little bump you have junebug!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm so glad it's finally making an appearance! I had a stranger give me a seat on the subway yesterday, which didn't start happening until 22 weeks the first time around, so I am definitely showing earlier now than I was the first time around!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Junebug, I'm waiting for the "here, have my seat" thing :haha: I travel to work by tram and sometimes don't get a seat in the morning. But I don't have enough of a bump yet for people to notice :nope: I also wonder if it will happen anyway as think those who will offer a seat nowadays are unfortunately few and far between.

I'm still feeling bit off with this cold :nope: Just got the after-effects now, where you feel like you need to hoover out the back of your nose and throat to clear all the [email protected]! 

x


----------



## CeeDee

Nat, I hope you feel better soon. Sleep will definitely help.

Kirst76, I do get tired a lot easier now. I have to sit down more than I did before. The only down side is it makes it harder for me to get to the gym because I&#8217;m just so tired.

Junebug, Nice perk to being pregnant! I can&#8217;t wait for that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

People in Toronto are actually great for giving up seats to pregnant women, the elderly and children. I'm lucky! 

Hope your cold is better soon Nat :hugs: I find that being pregnant makes my immune system less strong and the colds do last a bit longer...


----------



## Dorian

Hello Ladies,

I've been without internet for a week, hope you all are well.

I had my 19wk checkup yesterday, and then my detailed scan. How cool was that!! This is my fourth baby, but first time for an indepth scan. All organs are working well, measurments are right around the right time. So my due date is not changing (at least the tech said it probably wont, still have to see what Dr says). It was so cool to see baby, moving about, waving arms, kicking feet, rolling over. Sigh~ :happydance: I can't wait to hold baby!


----------



## CeeDee

So exciting Dorian! I can't wait for my scan. Just 12 more days for me!


----------



## Nat0619

Fab news Dorian :happydance: 3 weeks until mine yet x


----------



## kirst76

Yay!!! Did you find out what you're having Dorian?

10 more days til my scan....hoped that it would be today but stupid radiologists wont take anybody before 21 weeks :(


----------



## Dorian

Thanks ladies!

No, I didn't want to find out the sex of baby. The tech was really good about not even looking for herself, just in case it was obvious.

Krist, that really stinks the radiologist wont do it before 21 wks.


----------



## kirst76

Thats good Dorian.....I've heard that most boys are quite obvious to spot, lol!

It worked out alright that I couldn't have it today anyway because my husband would've had a hard time getting time off work and its my mums 60th this weekend so I've been doing stuff toward that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Dorian, great news! December 6th seems so far away for me!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Everyone! I'm back!!! Jamaica was wonderful....got a nice tan and lots of relaxing time with hubby. Very glad I decided to do a babymoon!!

Welcome to the newbies!! I've updated the first post with your names and due dates.

Glad to hear everyone's appointments are going well. My next one is on 11/29 with my ob, and on 11/30 for the detailed anatomy scan. I'm anxiously awaiting both of them!

For the record, I have been exhausted too (even with the vacation). I also had a cold a couple of weeks ago that lasted about a week. Feeling ok now though :)


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome back Mbababy! Glad you had a great holiday :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## kirst76

Welcome back mbababy!
Glad to hear you had a great time.

All good here thanks Nat, but I seem to have tendonitis in my right achilles....its not too painful although feels real tight, but it swells up like anything and gets really tender to touch.


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, Welcome back! I&#8217;m glad you had a fantastic time in Jamaica.

Kirst76, Sorry to hear about the tendonitis. Hopefully it will go away soon.

I&#8217;m so excited. One week till ultrasound.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

16 weeks today :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Completely random post :haha:

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## CeeDee

:yipee: Junebug! :yipee: I know the feeling I get excited every Monday!


----------



## Nat0619

Hee hee Junebug :haha: I'm the same, I love it when I reach another week milestone. Each Monday for me too - 18 weeks yesterday :happydance:

Definitely moving into maternity clothes now, feeling the tightness of most normal clothes! Also love all the little bubbles and tickles inside that I am now pretty sure are Bean :cloud9:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bella bands are saving my wardrobe! I hate this middle stage where you're between normal and maternity clothes! But with these little bands, I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy trousers to work!

I love the bubbles too, can't wait for them to be full out kicks :cloud9:


----------



## kirst76

I love the little movements as well!

The other day it was so hot and I didn't want to wear trackpants (only pants that fit other than maternity jeans) so I got a pair of my 3/4 jeans that I wore before I was pregnant and they still fit me due to all the weight I'd lost when I initially fell pregnant from the HG.
They aren't comfy to sit in though so I got one of the girls hair ties and MacGyvered my pants so I can wear them comfortably.


----------



## Dorian

I, too get excited every Wednesday. I'm 20 wks today!! :happydance: Am starting to feel a lot more movement, still not a lot on the outside though...but I am a little overweight, so that is why I"m sure. Although I've LOST 9lbs since being pg. LOL Still in my prepg pants too.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for 20 weeks!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## kirst76

yay for 20 weeks.....I was 20 weeks on Sunday.....yay for being halfway!!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Happy halfway point ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies!! How is everyone this morning? All is well here. I was wondering if any of you have been dealing with (or have dealt with) this problem I'm having as of late.....

I've been getting a lot of people offering to give me stuff....it actually feels more like "pressuring" to give me stuff. So far we've been given 2 car seats and a crib (both by way of my husband....almost like they're trying to sneak it to me). There has been offers for other stuff...but no more deliveries...YET.

I don't know if I'm just being stubborn...or silly....or even ridiculous....but I don't want anyone's hand-me-downs for this first baby! Ok...well, I'd probably take clothes and stuff...but a crib (which just happens to be on the recall list...and now we have to figure out how to get rid of it without offending our "friends" who gave it to us) and a car seat??? These are 2 of the most important safety purchases you'll make for your child! 

So go ahead....let me have it if you think I'm being silly and instead should feel grateful. I'd love more opinions on this. :shrug:


----------



## CeeDee

I agree with you Mbababy, there are just some things I don&#8217;t want handed down. My sister gave me her lovely bassinet, which is beautiful and I&#8217;m very much grateful for. I haven&#8217;t received anything else, but I will decline and tell them we&#8217;ve already picked out the items that will work best for us. I&#8217;ll take clothes though.


----------



## Nat0619

I agree with you too Mbababy :thumbup: I don't want hand-me-downs either, particularly for important safety stuff like you say.

I haven't been offered anything directly but a woman my mum works with, who has just returned from maternity leave, bought in a box of maternity clothes for me. They were all way too big anyway but I did try them (I'm size 12/14 and the clothes were all 16/18). But she also said to my mum that she has a moses basket, microwave steriliser and bottles I can have if I want. My mum politely declined by saying OH's family are buying us a moses basket and that I'm not sure what doing re feeding yet etc. Mum is hoping she just doesn't mention them again :haha:

x


----------



## kirst76

yeah I know what you mean about being given old stuff, especially for a first baby.
However i have just purchased a second hand capsule, base and wheels, but I didnt see the point in buying those brand new when baby will only be using it for a short time.
But I will be buying a brandnew carseat for when bubs gets older.
We still have bassinet from #3 so thats all good and other stuff that baby will need are things that I have anyway and were bought new for the others.


----------



## Mbababy

Ok, phew....thanks for the support, ladies. I'm hoping nobody else comes out of the woodwork thinking we're a "place to get rid of old baby stuff"...and I need to talk to DH about how to politely decline all of these "generous" offers. :dohh:


----------



## kirst76

Its another little girl! So stoked!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh wow kirsten, congrats!


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, congrats on being on Team :pink: Kirst :happydance:

How is everyone else?

I'm doing good. OH and I had a nice day out yesterday, bought some new christmas decorations (including a little gingerbread man tree decoration that I bought for baby :hugs:) and then had a good look around Babies R Us at various bits and bobs. Didn't buy anything (except a book for expectant dads for OH :haha:) but have seen some things we like. Saw a few travel systems we like, one in particular that folds down extremely small which will suit my little car :thumbup: Also saw some gorgeous nursery furniture :cloud9:

x


----------



## Dorian

Congrats on another girl Krist!

Doing fine here. Baby is being more active :thumbup: I need to start going thru my baby stuff and seeing what I have and what I need.


----------



## CeeDee

Kirst, Congrats on your little girl! What&#8217;s a hand capsule?

Nat0619, I got so overwhelmed at Babies R Us. I think I&#8217;ll need someone with me to pick out what I&#8217;ll need.

My scan is tomorrow afternoon. I can&#8217;t wait. :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Kirst!! :happydance: Good luck tomorrow, Ceedee!!

Afm, all is well. Baby seems to have active days and not so active days...sometimes I'm feeling stuff a lot and other times...nothing. My appetite is back in full force though :blush: so I'm really trying to keep things in check. My only real cravings thus far have been oranges...


----------



## kirst76

thanks ladies! When I rung my MIL to tell her that we were having another little girl she said "ohhh, ok, nevermind......is Rob (hubby) ok with it?" 
Kind of pissed me off a bit.

Ceedee - Good luck for your scan! And I meant second-hand (pre loved)

Picked up the capsule, base and wheels in the weekend, they are in awesome condition, so now that we know we're having another wee girl we are just about done with all the baby stuff. I've never been so organised in my life!!!!


----------



## mummytono5

Hi

I'm due on April 24th I'm 17 weeks.


----------



## kirst76

Congratulations and welcome mummytono5!


----------



## Laughing Girl

Hello over 35's, my baby's EDD is 12th April.


----------



## Dorian

Congratulations and Welcome to the board, mummytono5 and laughing girl!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:wave: Hello new ladies!!! :hugs:

17 weeks today! Feeling baby a lot from the outside as of last weekend. He's keeping me awake around 5AM bouncing around already :dohh: Man I am in trouble :haha:


----------



## Mbababy

Welcome and congrats newbies!!! :wave:

I'm getting a little paranoid because I was feeling bubs quite a bit a couple of weeks ago...but haven't felt much since. The only thing I can think of is that I was feeling more when I was in my normal clothes, but recently switched to maternity pants...so maybe bubs has more room now?? :shrug:

My 20 appts are both next week...so I'm hoping that will put my mind at ease...


----------



## Maple Leaf

Not posted on here for a while....glad you are all well. I have my anomaly scan this afternoon and it's fair to see I am extremely worried. I seem smaller than my previous pregnancies and I haven't felt anything more than flutters despite it being my third baby. Maybe in the 10 year gap I have tightened muscles again....lol
My husband wants to stay team yellow ( one of each already ) but I feel so detached from this baby after suffering near constant sickness I think knowing the sex will help me bond....if that makes sense?! Anyway, I will let you know who wins the argument on the way to the scan later! X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ML and CeeDee, good luck with your scans today!!!
ML I definitely feel knowing the sex has helped me bond both times :hugs: Hope you can find out!


----------



## kirst76

Congrats and welcome Laughing girl!

Mbababy, try not to worry, I hope your appointments go well next week.

Mapleleaf, hope your scan goes well....make hubby leave the room so just you can be told the sex, lol.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well, Im staying team yellow. The technician couldnt tell us there and then - it would have to be sent to my Drs who could only then tell me after 21 weeks!! So we didnt bother asking. The technician didnt say a word the entire time and I only got to see the baby for the last 5 minutes when my DH came in the room, they couldnt even tell us if everything was ok....just got the standard response to discuss with the doctor.
They did call me back in as they suspected my placenta was covering my cervix so I had to have an internal ultrasound and that was fine.Phew. So I am really no better off other than I saw the baby moving and heard the h/b etc. We are definitely going to get a private scan after Christmas now.


----------



## CeeDee

I'm team :pink:! She was not shy and showed all the goods. They were able to look at all the organs really good except for the heart. She kept her hands around her chest and they couldn't get perfect pictures. Otherwise they thought everything look normal. Good news is that they want me to have another scan in 1-2 weeks to get one more picture of the heart.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay CeeDee on team pink!!!

Hugs ML, glad the scan went well, naughty baby who wants to keep mommy in suspense :haha: Yay team yellow! And thank goodness for the placenta not covering the cervix :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

yay for team pink ceedee!

mapleleaf...that sux that you didn't get to see much at your scan.
At the radiologists I went to, they have 2 screens...one for the person doing the ultrasound and another aimed at the mum.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Yay ceedee on team pink. 
I am still convinced its a pink bump anyway, the baby had long legs like her big sister. Lol
I have been so disappointed by the whole ultrasound experience here in BC. Back in the UK you see the entire scan, they are all done in the hospital and the technicians are actually friendly. Here, I have had 3 scans in 3 different ultrasound places and the treatment has been very clinical. I appreciate they have an important job to do measuring all the organs etc but surely a bit of banter can only put you at ease. All I can do is look forward to a private scan where I get to see my baby for the full time slot!!


----------



## Dorian

CeeDee, yah! Glad your u/s went well and baby is well.

Maple leaf, that really stinks, I'm sorry you didn't learn much or have a happy time with the u/s. Sounds like all is well though, so that good!

I have 2 more wks, then I take the dreaded diabetes test...but also I get a quick peak at baby, just because :)


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats CeeDee!!! :happydance:

Maple, I totally understand how you feel. The place that did my NT scan (who are also the ones who'll do my anomoly scan) have zero bedside manner...definitely no banter. Certainly doesn't put a girl at ease :nope: Hopefully your private scan will go better though!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!!! How are our lovely April mommies feeling today?

I've started working out this week after a 10 day hiatus :blush: Feeling MUCH more energetic now thankfully! Posted my 17 week bump pic in the bump thread, it's more obvious I think!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning ladies!!! How are our lovely April mommies feeling today?
> 
> I've started working out this week after a 10 day hiatus :blush: Feeling MUCH more energetic now thankfully! Posted my 17 week bump pic in the bump thread, it's more obvious I think!

Every time I see your bump pic - It reminds me to do mine....I noticed a change in yours Junebug. So exciting looking back at them. I will do mine later and post a pic.

Feeling fine - having a PJ day today, kids are at school and I'm having a day off work. Its raining non-stop so I'm in the best place - all snug at home. :happydance:

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lucky you! It was raining and COLD this morning, was really wishing I could have a PJ day and skip work :sulk: BUT now it's nice and sunny for my commute home, makes it more bearable... 

I love taking the bump pics! Hopefully the kids will like seeing them too when they are older :cloud9: This is my last pregnancy so documenting weekly is really important to me :cry: Can't wait to see yours too ML!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

CeeDee, congrats on being on Team :pink: :happydance:

Maple Leaf, sorry you didn't have a great experience at your scan but it sounds like all is well, which is good :thumbup: Sounds like some babies just don't want to give away which team they're on eh? :haha: We are planning to stay on Team :yellow:, which probably means our little one will flash us and give everything away! :haha:

I've had a nice day today. Been shopping with my mummy, done a bit of Christmas shopping and we also had a look around Mamas and Papas. Seen another travel system I like now but it is more expensive than the one in Babies R Us :dohh: Depends on mummy and daddy though as they are buying the travel system for us. My mum really liked it so think she will happily get that one. Just want to take OH to see it in the store before make any decision though.

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

I keep going back to the mamas and papas sola pram. Mamas and papas are more expensive here than they are back home, my dad has offered to buy it too ( what would we do without them? ). I looked on 'which' and it was one of the best rated there too. 
When do you go for your scan Nat? 
I was so tempted to find out the baby's sex but I actually feel happy about the surprise now after all that's what my husband wanted. The only worry is he gets to pick the name if it's a boy!! Lol


----------



## kirst76

gosh, you're still tiny junebug...but a difference all the same!
I still haven't got around to taking a bump pic yet other than at 16 weeks....everybody said how huge I was then....imagine now??

Glad to hear that everyones bumps are going along nicely!!


----------



## kirst76

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6301959.jpg
Me at 21w5d...I know my belly is huge, lol


----------



## Nat0619

Maple Leaf, the Sola did look nice too :thumbup: The one I was looking at is called the Switch. It folds down really thin which will suit my small car.

My scan is next Friday (2nd Dec). Excited to see little one again but also nervous as just want all to be ok :wacko:

Kirst, you are growing nicely :thumbup: My bump is tiny compared to yours! Our Bean is hiding away a lot better than I thought s/he would. For some reason I thought I'd be much bigger than I am :shrug: I'll take another pic soon x


----------



## Dorian

My bump is still little too. I carry deep and low, so never stick out much.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian said:


> My bump is still little too. I carry deep and low, so never stick out much.

Lucky you! With number 2 I was quite little but with my 3rd baby I'd just miscarried so showed really quickly and this time too. I've been in materity pants since week 11, lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

kirst76 said:


> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6301959.jpg
> Me at 21w5d...I know my belly is huge, lol

I LOVE your bump......I just posted mine in the baby bumps thread.! My bump has definitely dropped lower, I was looking back at past weekly bumps. I am definitely feeling more movement now, nothing major just flutters near my sides and into my bum. Makes sense seeing as the baby was laying with its back to my tum so all it's kicks are aimed downwards instead of upwards......lol

I've not seen the mamas and papas switch - not available here, will google it for a noses though. Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking great kirst!!


----------



## pixiesuzy

Me I'm due in April on the 2nd so excited!!


----------



## Mbababy

pixiesuzy said:


> Me I'm due in April on the 2nd so excited!!

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## kirst76

Welcome and congratulations pixiesuzy....is this your first?


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome Pixiesuzy :hi:

Hope everyone else is well. How is everyone doing with their christmas shopping so far? I've been and done some today and have got quite a bit done now :happydance:

x


----------



## pinkhibiscus

Hi, may I join? I am due April 8th. I'm currently 21 weeks.


----------



## kirst76

Congrats and welcome pinkhibiscus!

Nat, I decided to make all my nieces and nephews blankets this year, almost finished with that and I've got my girls some things but need to do some more....at least I know what I'm getting everyone, lol


----------



## Mbababy

pinkhibiscus said:


> Hi, may I join? I am due April 8th. I'm currently 21 weeks.

Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome, and congrats PinkHibiscus!!

Kirst, what kind of blankets are you making?


----------



## kirst76

Dorian said:


> Welcome, and congrats PinkHibiscus!!
> 
> Kirst, what kind of blankets are you making?

I'm just doing polar fleece blankets with the kids names and stuff appliquéd on to them.
Oh, and I'm making a quilt for my nephew thats due next week as well.

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/ellablanket.jpg
This is one I've done for my daughter...I used a mink blanket though and it was horrible to stitch.


----------



## Dorian

Sounds nice and cozy Kirst! I am a quilter. 

I have one baby quilt all done, I was hoping to sell it though, even though I love it. Make some Christmas money. But have had no takers so far. I have another top done, just need to quilt it. Not sure if I am going to try to sell this one or not.

I am always making quilts, so baby wont suffer from cold, for sure ;) LOL But I haven't made a special one for him/her yet.


----------



## kirst76

Thats cool, Dorian....I'd love to get into quilting but I dont think I have time now. I'll start getting into it when the kids are a bit older.


----------



## CeeDee

Great tummy, Kirst!

Welcome Pixiesuzy and pinkhibiscus!


----------



## Nat0619

20 weeks today :happydance: Can't believe I'm halfway! :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, happy 20 weeks!!!
My half-way is coming up next Tuesday already (19 weeks) since C-section will be at 38 weeks and 1 day :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

Yay for halfway Nat and Junebug!!


----------



## Mbababy

kirst76 said:


> Yay for halfway Nat and Junebug!!

Yay for all of us!! My 1/2 way was on Sunday. I have my regular scan and my anomoly scan this week (tomorrow and Wednesday). I'm both excited and nervous :)


----------



## Maple Leaf

I was just thinking - I am just past halfway and somehow this baby is still growing on a diet of mini-wheats and raspberry splash water!! I was even thinking how I quite like the name Minnie for a girl! Lol

Time is ticking on ladies....I cant believe it will be December in 3 days. OMG


----------



## kirst76

december in 2 days here, lol

mbababy - over here we call it the anatomy scan, not the anomaly scan....I think our way sounds better, lol


----------



## CeeDee

It&#8217;s great to see that we are all moving along past halfway. :happydance:

Mbababy, Everything will be just fine at your scan. Are you going to find out the gender?

Junebug, Are you nervous about the C-section? That is one of my biggest pregnancy fears.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee, not at all! I've seen horrible tears from vaginal births (did about 50 deliveries during my training) and several of my friends fractured their pelvis or sacrum that way (and have permanent sequelae years later). For me, the vaginal birth seems so much scarier! I nonetheless tried it, and it didn't work so I had an emergency C-section after 48 hours of active labour (my pelvis is too small, baby couldn't descend so I only dilated to 4 cm despite 24 hours of maximal doses of oxytocin). I healed very well, the scar is barely noticeable and I was doing sit-ups 6 weeks afterwards! I'm much more comfortable now with the trauma I went through in my attempts at a vaginal birth to go the controlled route and not let baby suffer like the first one did (her heart rate kept dipping and they were scared for her in the end).

18 weeks today!!! I've gained 10 lbs so far, which is much better than the first time around, I think I was up almost 16 lbs by this point. I started at a BMI of 19.5, so I realize I have to gain more than some women... I'm taking measurements every 4 weeks, my arms and thighs are still the same as pre-pregnancy (I worked really hard to lose the 40 lbs I had gained and only reached pre-pregnancy weight 2 weeks before I got pregnant) so I'm happy about that. My boobs have grown so much in the last 4 weeks! And my tummy, yikes!!! Will take a bump pic tonight, but this little guy had a MASSIVE growth spurt in the last week! Am now officially into maternity clothes...


----------



## Mbababy

CeeDee said:


> Mbababy, Everything will be just fine at your scan. Are you going to find out the gender?

Saw my reg ob today and heard the heartbeat (154 bpm!!). Happy to say that despite an all inclusive week long vacation AND Thanksgiving feast during my last ob visit, I've only gained 2 lbs :thumbup: (I don't need to gain a whole lot). 

Tomorrow morning is my anomoly scan...YES...definitely want to find out the sex. My reg ob has already guessed boy...so we're just waiting on the experts to make it "official". Either way, I will be happy as we don't have a preference :)

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully this week so far :flower:


----------



## kirst76

I'm terrified of having a caeser too....with my second baby when I was in labour her heart rate kept dropping with every second contraction and the midwife told me that if it happened one more time she would stop everything and I'd be taken to theatre....I burst into tears, luckily baby came right and I had a NVB.
Yesterday I saw a video of a woman having an epidural put in.....yikes!!!!!!!
I have had 2 drugfree births and hoping to have another....fingers crossed!

mababy - good luck with scan....bet its a girl!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ooooh I loved my epi!!! Wouldn't have survived the 48 hours of labour without one. I think it's important to keep an open mind, things don't go as planned all the time and that way you don't set yourself up for disappointment...

How did your scan go Mbababy? Mine is next Tuesday!


----------



## Dorian

I am scared of a Csection too and would faint if I asked for an epi! LOL.

But on the other hand, this is my 4th baby, and I know what I am in for, and this time around I am older and have fibromyalgia...so I feel pain a lot worse :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

true junebug, with number 3 my placenta was over my os, so midwife told me that I might need one and I prepared myself for it but at scan at 37 weeks it had moved, phew!

Dorian - how long since you had your last baby?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I guess I'm not made to have babies, my hips are too narrow and 100 years ago we both would have died...


----------



## kirst76

I often think about things like that junebug....my eldest wouldn't be here if it she had been born 100 years ago.


----------



## Dorian

Kirst, my youngest is 7yrs old! So it's been awhile.

Junebug, it's so amazing how wonderful technology and Drs and such have come. My first was born at week 35, he had to be on a ventilator for a few days...100 yrs ago?? I don't know if he would of made it.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All...finally back from my scan. 

Bad news first....the doctor found a condition with the fetus known as "persistent right umbilical vein". He didn't find any other anomolies and assured me that this was a "normal variation" and was not associated with chromosonal defects. He said in some cases it can be associated with heart defects, but they didn't see anything wrong with the heart at this point and I have to go back in 2 weeks...then monthly thereafter so they can monitor this closely. I couldn't stop myself from crying...and the doctor was a real jerk...kept saying "I TOLD you this is a NORMAL variation!! What are you CRYING for!!" Ugh...:cry:....that made me cry even more. It was awful.

The good news is that they didn't find anything else...and believe me, they really looked. Baby is measuring 1 week ahead of schedule..and has a nice strong heartbeart (154). And it is confirmed that I am TEAM :blue: . Apparently he is already a thumb sucker (see pic attached).

I'm hoping that Junebug knows something about this condition, and may be able to shed some light on it. I'm at work right now sobbing...as the more I read about this on google, the more upset I feel.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound20w2d.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: First of all congrats on team blue :dance: :dance: :dance:

Mbababy, I can't believe how insensitive the doc was :cry: That is horrible.... He is right though, most babies with RPUV are *completely fine*! However there is a small risk of cardiac, kidney or brain changes though, but these would have been picked up on the complete scan you have, other than mild heart changes which is likely why they want to see you again soon and monitor you closely. I'm sure it'll turn out to be nothing!!! During my first pregnancy, I also had an anomaly of the umbilical cord which in 1 out of 10 cases was associated with trisomy 18, so I know exactly how you feel right now :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Thanks for the positive response, Junebug. I really appreciate it. My biggest concern right now is whether or not to have an amnio. The doctor said that the condition was not associated with chromosonal defects, but since I've been here and doing my own research, I've found info. on line to the contrary. 

He asked me at the end of the appt. (when I was a blubbering idiot) whether or not I still wanted to opt out of the amnio. I asked him "Why would I opt for the amnio? Does this latest finding mean the baby is more at risk"? And he said "No...I'm just providing you with your options". It was weird. What was even more strange is that right before I left the appt., the receptionist shoved this paper in front of me and said "We need your signature here declining the amnio" and the form said something like "Even though you have been determined to be at increased risk...blah blah". I said to her "I'm at an increased risk now??? When did that happen?" and the doctor came over and said "No...you're still low risk...the form just says that...". 

Normally I would have stayed and argued a bit more, but I was still upset and didn't feel like staying there in a room full of patients. I'm awaiting a call back from my ob...but still sitting here upset about the whole situation. Your post definitely did help though, Junebug. It certainly sounds like you've seen this diagnosis before, which makes me feel better for some reason.


----------



## Nat0619

Mbababy, first of all congrats on Team :blue: :happydance:

Secondly, I am sorry that you have this worry now from what they've found. But please try not to worry, as Junebug says this sounds like all is usually fine. And at least they are going to be monitoring things for you and you are going to get to see your little guy regularly :thumbup: What a jerk that doctor was though :growlmad: Absolutely no need to speak to you like that :nope:

I have my scan at 9am on Friday - quite nervous, just hoping all is ok x


----------



## Maple Leaf

I am still baffled by the robotic response of some medical staff. He sounds like he has no bedside manner at all!! I would stay away from google if you can (easy for me to say I know!) I would let the professionals handle things, the fact that the condition is so normal must give you some relief. You are going to get another chance to see your little boy which is a bonus...Please keep us updated on what the OB says. You have a tough decision to make regarding the amnio - I think you need to follow your heart hun. X x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely stay away from google as there is so much misinformation out there! And yes, i've seen this so far 3 times: moms did have amnios for reassurance, all good, and fetal echocardiograms, also all good :hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Congrats on team blue MbaBaby!! And big :hugs: That Dr is so insensative! I'm sorry. It sounds like things will be fine, at least they have a great chance of being that way. Try concentrating on that and not on the 'what ifs'...I know, easier said than done.


----------



## kirst76

Congrats on team blue mbababy, i was sure it would be a girl for some reason...I was wrong, lol.
What a dick that doctor was....hope you dont have to see him again! So glad we have junebug on this forum to shed light on things like this! Huge hugs chick!

Dorian - 7 and a half years was my gap between daughters 1 and 2....even though number 2 was a much wanted baby sometimes I struggled with the fact that there was such a huge age difference. Now they are 14 and 6 and its difficult some days but its well worth it!!


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Kirst, I have a 6yr gap between child 2 and 3, they are great friends. So that is helpful. My oldest is 17, he is wondering if he and the new baby will be good friends, with such a large age gap. But I assure him that he just has to spend time with baby and play with him as he grows, and there shouldn't be any problems.

We are a close homeschooling family. So even with oldest going to be going off in the world and working/etc soon, he can still be close to the youngest, if he tries.


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats for team blue, mbababy! I&#8217;m so sorry you were upset about your babies condition. Hopefully everything will be fine. :hugs: Doctors just don&#8217;t get it.

Nat0619, Good luck with your scan.

Dorian, My sister has a 16 year gap between her oldest son (17) and youngest daughter (1). They are so tight, he&#8217;s actually her favorite sibling. When she wakes up at night, he&#8217;s the one that puts her back to sleep.


----------



## Dorian

Awww, that's so sweet Ceedee. thank you :)


----------



## kirst76

Just saw midwife, most things are good but at the anatomy scan they found that baby had an abnormality with her kidneys. So I will need another scan at 33 weeks to check how she is doing.
I'm not going to worry about it just yet as my theory is why worry about something you have no control over.


----------



## Dorian

Prayers going out Kirst! :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Thinking of you, Kirst...:hugs: I could definitely learn a thing or 2 from your "positive thinking" approach. Good for you :thumbup:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great attitude Kirst.! - How is everyone else feeling? Any more scans coming up?....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Kirst, hope the kidneys clear up and everything turns out fine!

My anatomy scan is Tuesday. And my next apt, right after. I've developed a weird pregnancy rash on my tummy, it's raised, itchy, and underneath it are ruptured blood vessels. Never seen anything like it before :shrug: Will try a small spot with hydrocortisone cream tonight to see if it helps...


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

20 week scan yesterday went well :happydance: Baby appears healthy and all measurements were within where they should be at 20w4d :cloud9: Little one was moving around a lot and I can feel those movements really easily now and OH felt it from the outside for the first time this morning :happydance:

There was one issue arising from the scan though - I have a low lying placenta. It isn't covering my cervix, is just very close to it, so they are hopeful it will move up out of the way enough. But I have another scan at 34 weeks to check so just hoping it does and I don't need a c-section [-o&lt;

Kirst, sorry to hear something was found at your scan but your attitude is fab :thumbup: I am sure your little girl will be fine at 33 week scan.

Here is a pic of our Bean now - looks like s/he is boxing! :haha:


----------



## Dorian

Wohoo Nat, little bean looks great! So glad all went well. I hope the placenta moves out of the way.

Junebug, huh! Hope the rash goes away soon.


----------



## kirst76

Thanks everyone!

Nat - I hope your placenta doesn't move the wrong way, but good to hear everything else is good.

Junebug - hope that rash clears soon.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great photo Nat. I had the same issue, they suspected I had a low lying placenta and i had an internal scan straight after the abdominal one to rule it out. I was fine, I know that most move up as the bump gets bigger.!! Good luck x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww great pic Nat!!!

I'm excited and nervous all in one for my anatomy scan tomorrow...

The rash is getting better with a bit of steroid cream. Doesn't look like the blood vessel damage will be permanent, thankfully!!!

Feeling the little fellow tons from the outside, so I doubt the placenta is anterior like it was the last time! DH got to feel him too early on Saturday morning, he was so active he woke me up at 6:15AM and I placed DH's hand on my belly. He woke up while feeling baby moving and was so excited!!!


----------



## kirst76

Thats neat junebug....last night our baby was having a little trance party in there and I put my hubby's hand on my belly too and she fair gave him the boot...lol!


----------



## Nat0619

Junebug, hope scan went all ok for you today hun :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Everything is fine!!!

19 weeks today, baby is a boy for sure, and he's so cute, was sucking his thumb :cloud9: He really is a he too, the tech showed me the penis :haha: I'll post pics tonight! (not of the penis, of the thumb sucking!). 

Strangely enough, I asked the nurse what I weighed last time, and at 20 weeks I was 124. I was 119 today fully dressed, so only 5 lbs less. I thought I was a LOT less, but nope!

Half way done, only 19 weeks left to go before C-section!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Everything is fine!!!
> 
> 19 weeks today, baby is a boy for sure, and he's so cute, was sucking his thumb :cloud9: He really is a he too, the tech showed me the penis :haha: I'll post pics tonight! (not of the penis, of the thumb sucking!).
> 
> Strangely enough, I asked the nurse what I weighed last time, and at 20 weeks I was 124. I was 119 today fully dressed, so only 5 lbs less. I thought I was a LOT less, but nope!
> 
> Half way done, only 19 weeks left to go before C-section!!!

So pleased it went well for you Junebug. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## kirst76

Glad it went well!


----------



## CeeDee

Kirst, I&#8217;ll pray for your little one. :hugs:

Junebug, Sorry you have a rash hopefully it will go away soon. I&#8217;m glad your scan went well. I can&#8217;t wait to see pics.

Great scan pic, Nat! Hopefully your placenta won&#8217;t cause any problems.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:flower: Here are the pics! On the second one he was sucking his thumb, full tongue action and all! The sonographer was quite excited when she saw it, she says contrary to popular belief it is rare to see this, this was only her 3rd time in 10 years! Posting a bump pic too on the bump thread. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







z-19weeks_0003.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









z-19weeks_0001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CeeDee

Awww, cute pics, Junebug!


----------



## kirst76

Thanks ceedee....I'm trying not to worry but in all honesty its so hard not to. I know that we are very lucky to be able to find out about potential problems now though.
I counted the other day and we have to wait until february 12 for the next scan which is flippen ages away.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Kirst, hopefully you'll be so busy with the holidays and the girls that time will go by reasonably fast :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Neat pics junebug!!! What a cutie sucking his wee thumb! My second girl was sucking her thumb at the 12 week scan, I thought she would be a thumb sucker when she was born just like my eldest but she wouldn't have a bar of it, lol!


----------



## kirst76

thanks junebug, I hope you are right! Just off to look at that bump pic now!


----------



## Nat0619

Fab pics Junebug, glad all is well :happydance:


----------



## Dorian

Aww, great pics Junebug!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug that has to be the best scan pic I have seen in a long time......Aw.......


----------



## Mbababy

Good Morning Ladies! Sorry I have been AWOL the last couple of days....dealing with an audit at work = no fun :nope:

Nat, glad your scan went well and hoping your placenta doesn't cause you any problems :hugs:

Junebug, congrats on your scan and very cute pics of your lil man! :)

Afm, I've been feeling a little better about the finding at my scan last week as I've done more research and it seems that is shouldn't be something to worry about at this point. I have an echocardiogram scheduled for next week (12/14) so doc can get a closer look at baby's heart to make sure there is nothing wrong.

I am feeling him move a TON...it is so cool...I just love the feeling :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So glad you're feeling better Mbababy!!! :hugs: And you get to see pics of baby on screen soon again :dance:

Hope the audit goes well!


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, Welcome back. I&#8217;m an auditor so I know how that is. I am so glad you are feeling better about the scan results. Your baby will be fine.


----------



## CeeDee

So sad. We lost one of our bump buddies. :cry:

Mrs. Duggar


----------



## Maple Leaf

CeeDee said:


> So sad. We lost one of our bump buddies. :cry:
> 
> Mrs. Duggar

I see this has sparked quite the debate over in second tri. I think with us all being due in April and over 35 it really hits home.... So sad for her and her family. :cry:

I am off Christmas shopping today, I have my works christmas meal tonight so off to buy something to fit into! Lol I have taken a new week bump pic and will get around to uploading it at some point today......

Glad to hear everyone else is doing fine and it seems our babies are moving around a lot more which is such an amazing feeling...I am finally feeling a bit more relaxed about things, morning sickness completely gone, still able to put my socks and shoes on and shave my legs.....lol.

Anyone got any plans for he weekend?


----------



## Mbababy

Hello All! How was everyone's weekend? I have been fairly unproductive lately...but my DH and I did hit Babies R Us and bought our first baby purchase....a bunch of onesies :) Everything has been going fine...baby still kicking although I notice somedays he is quieter than others (I am trying not to secretly panic when he has "not-so-active" days). I've been having some round ligament pain...so have been in some mild discomfort lately. I also had to remove my wedding ring and band because I am starting to get a little bit of swelling in my fingers :cry: I am really bummed about it...

Other than that, just anxious about my appt. on Wed...hoping everything turns out ok...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs Mbababy, and yay on your first baby purchases!!!

We got rid of furniture over the weekend, in the bedroom we've been using as a family room. It will be Zoë's big girl room. Still some stuff to move out (2 bookcases and tons of board games/exercise gear) but we're planning on shopping for her furniture soon and starting to paint :dance:

Other than that, teething toddler weekend so I got a lot less done that I was hoping for :cry: Tree is up but not decorated, half my shopping done, and only 1 Christmas goodie baked. No wrapping done. Starting to panic with Christmas only 13 days away!

Good luck for your apt on Wednesday! My next one is only January 17th, seems so far away... Have you chosen a name for your little guy yet? If you've mentioned it before, sorry :blush: My memory is terrible these days!


----------



## kirst76

Cool about the shopping mbababy!
I haven't done any shopping yet....mind you I have all the clothes from my last little girl so all we'll need is some vests (I had some really cool ones that I gave to my brother when his g/f had their baby)

Sometime in the New Year we'll get ourselves organised and change the rooms around....we only have a 3 bedroom house so will move both Caoilainn and Gabi into the master bedroom and put the new baby in with them too. We will move into the smaller room.

junebug - my memory is shocking at the moment, I look at my children and honestly cant think of their names (sigh)
I'm starting to panic about Christmas too....I need to finish making the blanket for my eldest nephew and make a quick quilt for my littlest nephew.
I still haven't done my Christmas cards, etc......

My sil had her baby on Saturday night and we went to see them on Sunday....my new nephew is lovely!!
My midwife has a student midwife working with her, I'll get to meet HIM next week when she comes to visit. Yesterday morning I got a text from my sil saying he was on ward for the day and that "he's alright", lol! My midwife is quite protective of her ladies so at the birth he will not be doing any internals (thank goodness for that) and he will not actually be doing the delivering. I thought that was quite funny, because my midwife let my mil deliver my second daughter, lol!


----------



## Mbababy

No, Junebug, your memory is perfect actually....we hadn't been able to decide on a boy name until very recently (like a few days ago). We finally decided on Blake....thank goodness we both like it (as that has been a challenge to say the least!).

Good for you for getting ANYthing done with a teething toddler in the house :thumbup: That's a feat in itself!

Kirst, lucky you for having hand me downs! I'm finding the shopping thing a little overwhelming right now...so I'm trying to just do it in short doses. 

I don't know how the both of you have enough energy to deal with pregnancy plus little ones....my hat is off to you!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

It looks like everybody is getting into the Christmas spirit.
I have been to the drs today, the first time since my anomaly scan 3 weeks ago.As I hadn't heard anything I assumed all was well......all the measurements were normal but the 4 chambers of the heart couldn't be assessed properly due to baby's position. My dr had booked me another ultrasound for this coming Wednesday....i only found out today!!! I know it's nothing to worry about, I just hope I don't get the same obnoxious male tech 
again....

On a lighter note, we are taking the kids to a great wolf lodge down in the states this weekend. Unfortunately I won't be able to go on most of the flumes but I am just looking forward to a break. It is a surprise for the kids, so I can't wait to see their faces...

Mbababy - I love the name choice. I am in no way set on our current name pics...it's so overwhelming.. Lol


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, I am so sad about not wearing my wedding rings either. I&#8217;ve been wearing my right hand ring on my left ring finger instead and not that ring is getting too tight. I like your son&#8217;s name!

Kirst76, Congrats on your new nephew!

I&#8217;ve done tons of shopping for my little one, mostly clothes. Girl&#8217;s clothes are so cute and I they are so hard to resist buying. The one thing I haven&#8217;t done is my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Skier75

Hi Ladies! I hope it's ok for me to join in, I think I finally feel ready to stop lurking and start chatting. This is our first baby and we found out about 2 weeks ago that we are having a little girl! :cloud9: I've been so nervous about everything going well that I've been a bit slow in getting too excited, but as we start adding baby furniture into our spare room the excitement is growing. Anyways I hope you all are feeling well! :flower:


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - i love the name choice!! Thats one of my favourite names but even if we were having a boy I could never use it as our last name starts with a B and I dont like the whole double initial thing.

Maple leaf - hope you have a fabulous weekend!

Skier - congrats and welcome!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Skier75 said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope it's ok for me to join in, I think I finally feel ready to stop lurking and start chatting. This is our first baby and we found out about 2 weeks ago that we are having a little girl! :cloud9: I've been so nervous about everything going well that I've been a bit slow in getting too excited, but as we start adding baby furniture into our spare room the excitement is growing. Anyways I hope you all are feeling well! :flower:

Welcome skier....congratulations on your little girl. I suspect mine is a girl too but already having one of each I am waiting for the ultimate surprise. X


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Mbababy, glad you're able to get some clothes shopping done. There are sooo many cute things out there for baby!! I'm sure everything will be fine for your appt. My next one is Jan 4th.

Junebug, sorry about the teething toddler, never any fun, poor thing. Glad you're getting some redecorating done though. We don't have our tree up yet either :(

Krist, ugh on the moving around or rooms! But, it has to be done. blah. Congrats on your new nephew!

I'm sure it will all be fine Maple! Have a fun time at Wolf Lodge.

I agree CeeDee, there are some really darling clothes out there. Have fun!

Congrats and welcome to the board Skier!

I'm am doing fine here. Baby moves around a lot now :) And my bump is actually starting to look like a pregnant bump :) I have a B belly this time around, which is odd. lol. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

20 weeks today! Only 18 weeks until C-section. Wow is this ever going by fast!!!

I'm exhausted, my toddler has decided she no longer wants to sleep :nope: She's not napping (despite being so tired she falls alseep on your lap), and then she cries and cries at bed time, and wakes up often at night. I really hope this is all teething and she goes back to being the wonderful sleeper she was by the time this little guy gets here!

I've had a hard time getting excited about little baby boy clothes. It seems to me (after having a girl) that there isn't much out there that is cute for baby boys :shrug: I hate the camo stuff, the clothes with monsters, trucks, sports, etc... Why can't a baby boy just be a BABY?? I'm getting irritated. I think I like the Baby Gap and Gymboree stuff best, but of course that is the priciest... Will try a second hand shop to see if I can find good quality stuff that I like without paying a fortune.

Oh and ladies, little dilemma: we had decided that 2 is enough, and DH was going to get snipped after this one... Well now I'm having doubts, especially after my work colleague who is my age announced she is expecting her third... Obviously we'll hold off on the snipping and tubal ligation (which I was planning on requesting at the time of the C-section). But how do you know for sure you can handle more than 2? I can't even imaging a toddler with a newborn right now, I'm surprising myself by being broody for a third WHILE pregnant with our second! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I think a big part of my hesitation stems from the fact that I would have ideally liked to be all done with pregnancies by the time I'm 39, which would be impossible if we want a third: I'll be turning 39 6 weeks after this little guy comes...

Welcome skier!!! Another fellow Canadian 

Mbababy, LOVE the name choice, and so relieved to know my memory wasn't lapsing :haha:


----------



## Mbababy

Skier75 said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope it's ok for me to join in, I think I finally feel ready to stop lurking and start chatting. This is our first baby and we found out about 2 weeks ago that we are having a little girl! :cloud9: I've been so nervous about everything going well that I've been a bit slow in getting too excited, but as we start adding baby furniture into our spare room the excitement is growing. Anyways I hope you all are feeling well! :flower:

Congrats and welcome!! :happydance: I'd be happy to update the first post with your info...when is your due date?


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug, I definitely can't provide you any advice as this will only be my first, but I will be watching intently for replies to your dilemma...as I've been wondering the same question myself about whether or not to have just one or try for 2. Best of luck in your decision :thumbup: And I know what you mean about baby boy clothes options....what is it w/ monkeys, puppies and trucks as options...and that's it?? :nope:

Dorian...best of luck on your upcoming appt. I'm sure everything will go great! Btw...what is a "B" belly?

Kirst, I can understand the double initial thing. I never thought picking a name would be as hard as it was! :dohh:

Ceedee, glad to know I'm not alone with the ring issue....I was able to get them on this morning...but at this point it's touch and go for sure..:nope:

Maple, best of luck on your appt tomorrow....looks like we both have appts. for the same thing on the same day (looking a lil one's heart more closely). I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you!!


----------



## Skier75

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! 

Mbababy ~ My due date is April 12th. I'm hoping to go a to that date or a little longer as the ski programs that I run finish on the 8th of April :wacko:

Maple Leaf ~ Good job on waiting to find out the gender! I maybe could have waited but there's no way my husband would've been able to. :haha:

Junebug ~ I kinda know what you mean about wanting more while pregnant...I haven't been sure if I'd want more than one, but I'm really starting to enjoy this pregnancy and could easily see myself doing this again. In that I don't have any kids yet, I'm not sure what we're in for....

For those who have been pregnant before, did you have any other scans after the 20 week anatomy scan? I'm finding it hard to think that the next time I see our little girl is when she's here!


----------



## kirst76

junebug - when I was pregnant with number 2 I thought that she would be my last but a while later got all clucky again so had a talk with hubby about it and after a month or so made him see that it was a good idea.....over 2 years later number 3 came along. Hubby said that he'd get the snip but then chickened out and I told him I wasn't getting my tubes tied unless I had another baby....so here we are. I always imagined myself with 3 children but here we are with number 4 baking away.
I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you are truly not sure, dont do anything too rash....wait and see how you feel a year or so later. Good luck with the decision!!

skier - with my first baby I only had 2 scans....a dating scan andan anatomy scan at around 20 weeks.
With number 2, I had several as my uterus wasn't growing and they needed to monitor the size of baby.
With number 3, I had to have another one after my 20 week one to check on the placenta because it had a lobe on it that was covering the os.
With this one, I've had 3 scans already and will need at least one more to check on baby's kidneys as they were dilated at the anatomy scan.
It depends on what else they need to check I guess and how generous you ob/gyn is feeling, lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks kirst, that is pretty much what I have been thinking... :hugs:

Bump pic posted in the bump thread :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Wow, I've missed a bit on here! Best of luck to those who have appointments coming up. I've got midwife on Friday, only seems 5 minutes since I saw her last time :wacko: Pregnancy is suddenly going very quick!

OH and I have booked a short break away together next week :happydance: We're off to Bruges in Belgium for 2 nights, go on Wednesday 21st and return on Friday 23rd. Typical that the big news on TV two days after we booked it is a mad gunman in Belgium :wacko: Thankfully the nutjob killed himself at the end of his rampage so isn't still around!

Welcome to the April club Skier :thumbup:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with apts today ladies!!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

A 'B' Belly is one that looks like the capital letter B when veiwed from the side. LOL. Us women with more weight than we should have, often get them...so I read.

Junebug, that is really hard decision. I love kids, and would love to of had 5 or 6 kids(I've had 6 pregnancies, but this is my fourth viable one). I've always wanted a large family though. I come from a family of 4 girls. 

It can be hectic at times. Especially if they are close in age like yours. My kids are all spread out age wise, so maybe that was easier? I don't know. In some ways I guess so, and in others I would think having them closer in age would be better.

But, the bottom line. If you are contimplating it now, DON'T do anything rash for a year or so. And talk, talk, talk...keep that communication open with dh.

Good Luck!

Hi Nat! have a great trip.

OH!!! Week 24 is V day, RIGHT???!! WOOOHOO....I made it!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dorian, got a late start on things, only met DH when I was 35, married at 36, had first baby and turned 37 only 5 days later, now 38 expecting second and will turn 39 only 6 weeks after he arrives... I wouldn't put it off more than 1 year, with every year that goes by the risk of chromosomal problems increases dramatically (yeah, it's at the forefront of my mind given my profession as a medical geneticist :haha:). So if we go for a #3, we'd be definitely looking at 3 kids under the age of 3.5 years... Ouch! Plus, as the main bread winner for our family, financially every unpaid mat leave I have has a huge burden on us as well, with more and more debt accruing... It is definitely not an easy decision!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! Good news at my echocardiogram appt. this morning....NO HEART DEFECTS DETECTED!! :happydance: We are so relieved. They looked for over an hour so I swear I held my breath the entire time. Baby will still need to be monitored for growth until birth, but today ws a good day and doctor seemed very optimistic. Best of all, we got to see lil one waving and kicking again, which is always so nice to see.

Dorian, thanks the the explanation on the B belly...although i'm still not sure if I have one...:wacko:

Junebug, we're in a similar situation to you in that if we decide to have another one, we need to do it sooner rather than later (like right away!!). People are already asking us if we're planning to (it's like...we'll let you know when we know!) :dohh: There are always so many factors involved. For us, one of the biggies is daycare. We have no family around here, and one munchkin costs $1600/1800 a month, so 2 is quite the financial burden. I don't know...definitely not easy :shrug:

Nat, have a great trip to Belgium!!

Skier, I've had 5 scans so far (would have been only 4 so far, but there was an issue at my 20 week which required another). I'm guessing that before this is all over, I'll have had 10..maybe even more. It's a little crazy to be honest.

Maple, hoping your appt. went well today....:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY Mbababy! Great news, glad the heart is perfect! :hugs:

Yup, daycare here is also 1600-1800 per child per month... We've decided to hire a nanny to come to our home (not live-in), that is 1800 per month so half the cost!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Yay. So pleased your appt went well. Mine was great too. The technician was a lovely lady and got what she needed within minutes. She then let me have a good look at the baby and I got to listen to the HB 141. I had a really good look and couldn't see any boy parts floating around so I'm still convinced its a girl. (thought so since day one!) I was in and out in 15 minutes.

Junebug, I can only re-iterate what others have said. Don't rush into anything. We had completed our family 9 years ago after the birth of my son, Max....and look at us now. Lol


----------



## Mbababy

Awesome, Maple! Glad everything went well with your appt.!

Junebug, we have thought about a nanny...and would definitely have to think more about it if we decided to try for #2. How do you like having one? Was it difficult to find one when you decided that was the route you wanted to go?


----------



## Dorian

YAH, great news on the appts today Ladies!! Thats awesome :thumbup:

Junebug, yes, it is a big decision. And I'm sure genetic problems are forefront in your mind. Having 3 little ones so close in age can be very hard, I'm sure. Good luck with it all.

Skier, my pregnancies are usually pretty normal (until about week 35. lol). So a U/S on my first appt usually. Then one at around week 20. Sometimes an extra one around week 24 (depending on the mw. My fav MW was going to give me a peek, just because, at my appt last week. But I had the other MW for that appt, and she didn't give me a peek! LOL) And then maybe one in week 35 or so. 

It really just depends on the Dr/MW, if everything is going well with the pregnancy, as to how many scans they'll do.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy, right now my sister is my nanny (we're paying her as if she were an employee and declaring her income to the government as we would for anyone else). We are doing the word of mouth approach to find a new one come September. My sis will be leaving us May 1st when my hubby is done his school program (5 hours away from home!), DH and I will be both home full-time from May-August, then hopefully he'll find a job as a teacher starting in September and our new nanny would start then, to help me out...


----------



## kirst76

Nat - enjoy you time in Bruges!

Mbababy - Glad everything was good at your scan!


How is everyone sleeping just now?? I find when I wake up for the toilet in the night it takes me ages to go back to sleep, and then when I do its not very good sleep. So frustrating!


----------



## Dorian

Morning everyone,

Kirst, sleep?? What is that?! ugh. The arthritis in my hips (and I suspect in my knees now too!) keep me up. I fall asleep on my left side, a few hours later wake and roll to my right, an hour later, roll back to my left...and on it goes all..night..long.. pillows don't help, hot water bottles don't help, Tylenol doesn't help :wacko: Sigh~ Thanks for asking though. lol

Mbababy, B belly...my stomach area (above belly button) is starting to nicely round, the area bellow my belly button is nicely round...my belly button area is set in more, so my roundness is in two parts...like the letter B...does that help??? lol. I am NOT taking a picture...but there are other B belly pics on the forum...


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug, I hope everything works out for you in your new search. It must be wonderful having your sister as your nanny right now! 

Kirst, I have not had good quality sleep in awhile. I am a back sleeper normally, so because I can't sleep on my back, I am constantly shifting from one side to another. I feel like I go pee about 100 times a night too, which doesn't help :nope:

Dorian, thanks for the B belly explanation...I guess I learn something new everyday! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I sleep like a rock, since I'm getting less of it thanks to my teething toddler :haha: I still sleep on my tummy. MUCH more comfortable for me!


----------



## kirst76

Glad to know that I'm not the only one getting poor sleep. Hope your quality sleep contines junebug.
Last night I got a decent sleep.....my husband was working his last night shift and ended up coming home at around 6:30....what a surprise that was!!! We ended up staying up and watching tv and listening to music and I'd gotten my second wind so when I finally got to bed after midnight I slept reasonably well......amazing what 4 or 5 hours in a row will do!!!!


----------



## Dorian

Ok Junebug, HOW do you manage to sleep on your belly still?? I really need to know how to sleep on a bump. lol


----------



## Skier75

I wish I could still sleep on my tummy...I too roll from side to side about 100 times a night and have to re-arrange all of my pillows everytime I move. :wacko: And I "love" when my hubby complains about HIS bad sleep! 

I think my feet are beginning to grow and I'm not happy about this. :haha: I work at a Ski School Supervisor for kids programs and am still skiing (carefully & not as often as normal), but I put my ski boots on today and my toes were painfully hitting the end!! How big can feet get during pregnancy? 

Thanks for the input on how many scans. I've had 5 so far (2 early ones to ensure this wasn't an ectopic, the genetic scan at 12 weeks, and 2 for 20 weeks cause baby girl wouldn't cooperate the first time) so it just feels like I should be having more.... Oh well, guess we'll have to be patient and wait to see her in a little under 4 months.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Dorian, I tuck a pillow vertically from under my head to right at the start of the bump (top part) that way the bump melds with the elevation due to the pillow 

Skier, in Canada, the number of ultrasounds is typically 2 IF the woman choses to have the nuchal translucency. The only one that everyone gets is the anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks. Five is a lot more than average! I've had 3, one at 6 weeks because I had a little bleed, then the NT at 11 weeks, then my anatomy ultrasound at 19 weeks. No other ones are planned unless further concerns arise :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

I'm gutted!! A friend of mine is also pregnant but due in late june....anyway, she had her NT scan on Tuesday this week and found out that there was the risk of DS so had to wait for her bloods to come back. She got her results today and its not looking good. She has to have a CVS on Monday to see what is going on. I"m not sure how to feel.....she doesn't know what to do if the baby does have DS and I really am unsure of what to say. This will be her 4th baby but this is her 6th pregnancy....she is only 25 too. It doesn't seem fair at all and mostly I feel bad because I'm so thankful its not me. I feel like a terrible person for feeling that way. 

Junebug....how long does it take to get results of a CVS?


----------



## Dorian

Ohhh, good idea Junebug!! THANK YOU. I will try it tonight. I am a total belly sleeper and really have missed it.

I'm sorry for your friend Krist. DS is so hard to deal with, but with Faith and a lot of love, they'll get thru it, if that's the case.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome Skier75! My feet are getting big too. I can barely wear some of my flats anymore.

Mbababy, I&#8217;m glad there was no heart defect. What a blessing.

Nat, I know you must be beside yourself about that gunman. DH and I saw it on the news the other night. Hopefully you&#8217;ll have a good trip.

Junebug, You bump is growing. Cute pics! I would love to have another one maybe two, but I know DH might not agree. We plan on revisiting the idea after little one is born. We are also going back and forth about daycare or nanny, but with one child I think daycare would be cheaper.

Maple Leaf, I&#8217;m glad you appointment went well. Mother instincts about the gender can sometimes be right.

Kirst76, I&#8217;m having a hard time sleeping as well. I fall asleep just fine, but when I wake up in the middle of the night it takes forever and then I can&#8217;t get comfortable. I&#8217;m a back sleeper and really miss sleeping on my back. I am so sorry about your friend. Hopefully the CVS will rule out DS.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Midwife appointment went well this morning, she listened to heartbeat and said my womb is correct size it should be - I was surprised how high up it is now :wacko: Got my MATB1 form so can sort out when to go on maternity leave from work soon :thumbup: Got to decide when I want to finish.

Pretty much finished christmas shopping today now too thankfully, just got to wrap everything! Is everyone else ready for Christmas?

Kirst, sorry to hear about your friend. Hope she gets on ok with the CVS results.

I am finding it harder to be comfortable in bed now too - my issue is I wake up with aching hips and legs :wacko: I've bought a pregnancy pillow today so going to see if that helps :shrug:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kirst, initial results take about 5 working days, and final results 2-3 weeks... :hugs: for your friend, it is a really hard decision...

Yay for a good apt Nat!!!


----------



## kirst76

Glad to hear your MW appointment went well Nat!

Thanks again for that junebug....I hope she gets the initial results before Christmas so she knows one way or another....I think its the uncertainty that has got her at the moment, she just cant stop crying.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm there is a good chance she'll have results by next Friday, if not it'll be Tuesday the 27th, depending on the turn-around time in her local lab... Definitely, the not knowing is soooooo hard! We had a 1 in 10 risk of T18 (1st pregnancy) and just the wait for the CVS and then the results was so tough :cry:


----------



## kirst76

thanks again junebug....if it isn't before Christmas she wont have the results until the 28th....the 27th is a public holiday here too.


----------



## kirst76

Yesterday her midwife gave her a brief rundown of the scan report....she has a 1 in 7 chance of DS and the fetus was all swollen as well which isn't normal either :(


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Kirst, Just seeing this now...sending thoughts and prayers to your friend for a positive outcome...


----------



## kirst76

Thanks mbababy - things like that shouldn't happen to anyone....its extra sad when it happens at this time of the year too.
She has pretty much made her decision as to what to do, but will have to wait until the New Year which is heartbreaking because she told me that she just wants it to be over as the more days that pass, the more attached she gets to her baby.


----------



## Skier75

Kirst~Just wanted to send you big hugs for you and your friend. :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Thanks skier!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Skier75 said:


> Kirst~Just wanted to send you big hugs for you and your friend. :hugs:

Just catching up after a weekend away. I too send my hugs and positive thoughts your way, for your friend. All you an do is be there for her. X x


----------



## CeeDee

Oh Kirst, I'm so sorry about your friend. I'm still prayer for her and her baby.


----------



## kirst76

thnks guys...I'm sure she'll appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. She had the CVS done yesterday and it went as well as can be expected although a bit painful she said. She will have the prelim results on Thurday.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies :flower:

I am getting in early to wish you all a very Merry Christmas! :happydance: OH, I and Bean are off to Bruges tomorrow for two nights, not back until late on Friday and then it's Christmas weekend so I may not be on here again before the big day. I hope you all have a fantastic time and Santa brings lots of goodies to you all :thumbup:

Kirst, so sorry to hear what your friend is going through - she is in my thoughts x


----------



## Mbababy

Bye Nat!! :wave: Have a wonderful holiday and time away!!


----------



## kirst76

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for my friend....they must have worked because this morning she texted me and told me that the prelim results had come back all clear. I am so stoked for her! 

Nat - Have a fantastic time away!!

How is everyone feeling? 
I'm good....have polycose test in the morning and then my midwife is coming in the afternoon.
Have most things sorted for Christmas too, me and hubby are going to the final bits on Friday. Will be so relieved to get it done!!!


----------



## Dorian

Have a great time Nat!

WOOHOOO Kirst!!! Excellent news for your friend.

Other than prepetual tiredness, I'm doing good. lol Baby is moving around a bunch, so that is good too.


----------



## foxyloxy666

Mine is due 4th April 2012 !!!! I see only one other on here?? Mind you my first was early so I am expecting this one to be as well, also I am working right up to my drop date so that should bring it on nicely ha ha.


----------



## Mbababy

foxyloxy666 said:


> Mine is due 4th April 2012 !!!! I see only one other on here?? Mind you my first was early so I am expecting this one to be as well, also I am working right up to my drop date so that should bring it on nicely ha ha.

Congrats and welcome!! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Nat, Have a safe and wonderful trip!

Kirst, That is excellent news!

Welcome Foxy!

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Kirst - I am thrilled for your friend...

Nat- have a wonderful break with your OH and bump....

Welcome Foxy.....another April buddie.

I am planning a PJ day today. I worked the last 2 days and work tomorrow so I am going to try and make the most of a day off with my lovely children. I am thinking of watching a few Christmas movies and playing spongebob monopoly ( Maxs favorite game. ) 

All of a sudden chocolate is giving me heartburn!! I'm sure it's a way to prevent me devouring all the quality street in the house!! Lol


----------



## Skier75

Excellent news Kirst!

Happy holidays to everyone!!

We are crazy busy with work here (I live in a ski resort) so not a lot of time off over the holidays. :wacko:

Just starting to feel my little girl moving around a bit more :cloud9: (I have an anterior placenta) and next checkup is on Friday.

Enjoy the rest of 2011 and 2012 brings all of us a new baby!! :happydance:


----------



## kaitavpip

Hi im due April 16th 2012 :pink:


----------



## kirst76

Welcome foxyloxy and kaitavpip!


had my polycose test this morning...all I want to do is sleep now.
Need to make some gingerbread for our gingerbread house as I wont get a chance tomorrow...ugghh!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Foxy and Kaita!!

Foxy, I'm due April 4th too :D My first baby was early, born at 35 wks. My second was born at 40+2 and my third at 40+12! LOL, so just cause your first was early, don't think this one will be too...unless there is a specific reason why your first was early and that reason is still an issue. lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!!!
Have nice holidays and safe travels to those of you going out of town :hugs:
Things are going great here, almost ready for Christmas. 2 more days of work then I'm off for 10 consecutive days, what a concept! :dance:
Posted my updated bump pic on the bump thread, c'mon and join me! ;-)


----------



## kirst76

Merry Christmas to you too Junebug!


----------



## smellie_melli

Hi Ladies!

haven't been on for a while as I've got a prolapsed disc and been in agony! On the plus side I have been off work for 8 weeks now so getting to spend lots of time napping with my toddler 

Just looking at some of the earlier posts about feet getting bigger- mine went up at least 2 (maybe 3 towards the end!) last pregnancy but that was in the summer and I could wear flip flops. Not looking forward to having to get bigger boots!

VERY exciting news today- got the date for my c-section. 3rd April 2012 will officially be baby's birthday! Makes it seem not too far away now.

Hope you all have a lovely festive time (those of you pregnant for the first time- have the biggest, brightest tree- with our 12mth old we're learning that's not possible now!)


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome, kaitavpip!

Welcome back, smelllie_melli! I&#8217;m sorry you are in agony.

Enjoy your time off Junebug. I'm jealous. I only get 4 consecutive days off.

Merry Christmas to everyone and safe travels for travellers!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I have now finished work for 4 whole days!! Lol
I have updated my bump pics and wish you all a wonderful holiday. No doubt the after Christmas bumps will be a little inflated after all the festive goodies on offer. X


----------



## Dorian

I just want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas! I hope it's a wonderful day for everyone. Safe travels to those of you traveling. And enjoy your time off.

I am all ready, presents, baking, tree, and deco's all done. And my kids are getting pretty excited!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You too Dorian, have great holidays!!!


----------



## kirst76

Yay for being Christmas eve!!!!
One more sleep!!!

Have a safe and happy Christmas everybody!


----------



## kirst76

Well its Christmas morning here so I just thought that I'd come in and wish you all a very Merry Christmas!!
I've been awake since 5.15am....baby was doing karate, lol!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Ah, happy Christmas. Just skyping my FIL in Sydney. We've got to wait a while yet......x


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Kirst, hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats and welcome kaitavpip!!!

Christmas Eve here and I just wanted to wish you all a happy holiday!!! It is unlike any Christmas I've spent before because at every moment I'm wondering how it'll be next year with the new addition. It's all so exciting and wonderful! The only down side is that I'm suffering from a fairly severe upper respiratory infection and broke down and got antibiotics yesterday to help me kick it. So far so good...

Again...wishing everyone the best and enjoy spending time with your families. I'll be out of work until 1/3 (SO excited!) but will be checking in here for news in the meantime :thumbup:


----------



## Skier75

Merry Christmas to you all!! 

I've been signed off work for 3 days due to some very minor cramping the last two days, so I'm being forced to take it easy. :haha: It's crazy busy at work, but my boss is amazing and is arranging for coverage (I run ski school programs for kids) so I'm watching movies at home by myself. Hubby and I have the day off tomorrow (our first one together since November) so should be really nice!

I too can't help but think what next year this time will be like.... :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Merry Christmas! I'm excited that next year we will have new little ones!


----------



## Mbababy

Hey Everyone! How was everyone's Christmas? Anyone have plans for New Year's? We're going out for a nice dinner...and I'm stocked up with sparkling (non-alcoholic) cider for the ball drop :) That is of course if I can stay up until then :blush:

I received a few cute things for the baby for Christmas...a few outfits, a little vibrating seat, a sea themed nightlight that looks like a little aquarium (planning to have a sea themed nursery), and finally, a really nice baby monitor. My best NON-baby gift was a Coach bag from my hubby!! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

I doubt I&#8217;ll be able to stay up for New Years, but I&#8217;m sure the fireworks will wake me up. I plan on having some sparkling cider.


----------



## kirst76

We had a lovely christmas.
Not got anything planned for New Years, I think we will just all watch a movie and have a quiet night. Will try to stay up and see the new year in, lol!


----------



## Dorian

We had a nice Christmas here too. I'm an early bird, up before the sun, so I am asleep by 9pm...no bringing in the New Year here.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyone is well and had a good Christmas We've had a lovely one and we too got lots of nice things for baby too 

Happy New Year to you all, here's to a fab 2012!

x


----------



## jules7521

Happy New Years! Hope everyone has a great evening :)


----------



## Skier75

Happy New Year to all of you! :)


----------



## Dorian

Happy New Years Ladies.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy New Year! We soon get to meet our little Dragon babies :cloud9: (Chinese zodiac, well officially kicks in February!).


----------



## kirst76

Thats cool that we're coming into the year of the dragon...I'm a dragon too!


----------



## Bumpi

hiya, I am due 16th April too, team pink! xx


----------



## kirst76

Bumpi - welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Mbababy

Bumpi said:


> hiya, I am due 16th April too, team pink! xx

Due same day as me!! Congrats and welcome!! :happydance:


Hope everyone had a great New Year's!!! Bring on 2012 and our lil ones!! :)


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and Congrats Bumpi!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy New Year everyone! I can't wait to meet my little dragon in April. I can't believe I have less than 100 days left.


----------



## Bumpi

Dorian said:


> Welcome and Congrats Bumpi!




Mbababy said:


> Bumpi said:
> 
> 
> hiya, I am due 16th April too, team pink! xx
> 
> Due same day as me!! Congrats and welcome!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great New Year's!!! Bring on 2012 and our lil ones!! :)Click to expand...




kirst76 said:


> Bumpi - welcome and congratulations!

thank you Ladies xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Bumpi! :dance:


----------



## Bumpi

Junebug_CJ said:


> Welcome Bumpi! :dance:

thank you :D xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

And welcome Bumpi :thumbup: I'm due 16th April too :thumbup: Staying Team :yellow: though.

How is everyone? I am doing good, really enjoying pregnancy now but in slight panic mode as it suddenly seems to be going very fast and I need to really start preparing for this baby now :wacko: We have three drawers full of baby stuff (clothes, toys, blankets, bibs, steriliser, bottles, bath robes, toiletries etc) but none of the big stuff yet. Think we are going with my mum to order our travel system and car seat at the weekend though so that will be the first big purchase (mummy and daddy kindly buying that for us :hugs:) Main thing we need to do is get started on clearing and decorating the spare room to make it the nursery.

Am feeling little one move regularly now, although some days seem more active than others. Easily see my tummy move now too which is so strange :haha: Baby seems quite stubborn sometimes, s/he stops bumping about if OH or someone else puts their hand on my belly :haha:

We are looking into booking a private 4D scan some time soon, had something in the post over Christmas from a local company to us who look really good. Going to ring up about it today. Have also filled in my mat leave app form for work so hopefully setting the date this week for when I'll finish.

Is anyone else planning a private scan? x


----------



## Mbababy

Nat0619 said:


> Am feeling little one move regularly now, although some days seem more active than others. Easily see my tummy move now too which is so strange :haha: Baby seems quite stubborn sometimes, s/he stops bumping about if OH or someone else puts their hand on my belly :haha:

Yes, this is happening to me all of the time. Hubby gets a little upset because baby will stop moving right when he puts his hand on my tummy...but oh well. Stubborn just like his dad I guess ;)

Do you all know what travel systems you're getting yet? I went into Babies R Us and wanted to run out screaming....so many choices! :dohh:

Nat, I'm lucky in that my ob has a 3d/4d scanner...so I'm getting one when I go next time to see him.


----------



## Nat0619

Mbababy, glad I'm not the only one with a stubborn little one :haha:

We are pretty sure we are getting the Silver Cross Surf travel system and getting the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix car seat, as that can go with it with some adaptors. We prefer the Maxi Cosi car seat to the Ventura one that goes on the Surf without adaptors as the seat is much lighter and nicer looking. The Ventura one felt really bulky and heavy empty so god knows how heavy it would get with baby in :wacko:

I've today booked into antenatal classes (doing it all in one day on Saturday 3rd March) and also booked a tour of the maternity ward on Saturday 25th Feb :thumbup: Our hospital do a waterbirth preparation class too, which I fancy doing as really fancy trying a waterbirth, but no point booking that until I know if my placenta has moved enough to not need a c-section x


----------



## Dorian

Had a checkup today, everything looks A-OK :thumbup:

I, too, have a stubborn-take-after-Daddy little one :laugh2: who moves around quite a bit...unless Dad is trying to feel him/her.

The Dr was telling me today that after my next appt, that is in 3wks, I'll start going in every 2 wks, till I'm 36wks along, then every week. And for some reason, that really brought the time factor into prespective!! April is going to get here QUICKLY!!! I think I'd better start going thru my baby clothes, and seeing what I need.


----------



## kirst76

I know the time is going to fly by!! We were married on April 1st (my due date) and after New Years it all goes so quick.
I need to go through my baby stuff too....from memory all I need is vests and socks and maybe a few more blankets.
We need to switch rooms too, which will likely happen at end of Feb or beginning of March.
We will put some things on lay-by for the moment, it wont matter if we have them when baby gets here because we have the basics just now anyway. So excited!!!

Miss 2 starts kindergarten on the 23rd of January...at this stage I have her booked in Monday 8.30 - 2.30, Wednesday 8.30 - 12.45 and Friday 8.30 - 2.30, but I'm going to change to Mondays and Thursdays as I think 3 days will be too much for her at this stage and because I will miss her too much! 
School starts back on the 31st of January....eek, this month is going to fly!

I have midwife again on 20th January and then she will see me fortnightly.


----------



## milesaway1113

im due april 9.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome milesaway!

I&#8217;m feeling anxious as well. I had hoped to start on the nursery this past weekend and I got nothing accomplished. Maybe this weekend I can get some stuff done. So far I have a bassinet, portable swing, pack and play and a car seat (Chicco Keyfit 30). I just received the fabric samples for the nursery fabric and hopefully this weekend I can figure out how much fabric I&#8217;ll need to make the nursery linens. I have about 10 different outfits. 

I don&#8217;t plan on going for a private scan. I definitely need to sign up for the hospital tour.

Is anyone having a baby shower? If so, when are you having it?


----------



## Mbababy

milesaway1113 said:


> im due april 9.

Welcome and congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome Milesaway! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!!!

Quick update here: pregnancy going well, as are the plans for Zoë's big girl room! :dance: Furniture ordered and to be received end of February. Artwork ordered for her walls. Now I need to have the room painted, got a great deal through Groupons ($450 worth of painting for 1 day for $49). Just waiting the get the artwork to chose the colour! Our nursery will be used for little guy, so that is all done...

No baby shower for me, as this is my second. I do need a few items though, so I've started compiling a list. We're getting a lot of boy clothes through friends, I'm happy about that! Planning a cross-border shopping trip to Buffalo (much better prices there for Canadians given how well our dollar is doing right now) to stock up on the few items we need, probably some time in February.

No, I'm not going to have a private scan. I'm really wondering if he'll look like Zoë or not? Only 15 weeks til we find out! Crazy how fast time flies!!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Milesaway!

I wont be having a private scan either. My next scan will be in 9 wks, when I am at wk 36. Just to make sure baby is head down and all set.

I dug out previous baby clothes today, have to go thru them and see what is still good and what isn't (they've been in storage for 7 yrs!). My baby seat is still in good condition, but I need a crib, changing table/dresser, and various other things....I love baby shopping!! :D


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well I have booked a 4d scan January 28th. This is purely because the ultrasounds I have had so far have been such a disappointment for me and my DH. The techs only allowed us to see the baby for about 5 minutes during each scan and they had no bedside manners. We are taking our two children with us and they are very excited. We have told them we want to stay team yellow so they have promised to avoid that area......and the best thing is I don't need a full bladder and they recommend a sugary snack 15 minutes before my appointment time. Yay.....! Lol

Junebug we had our 12 yr old DDs bedroom made over for Christmas day, so now we are painting her old room for our DS to go into. It's so exciting once it all starts coming together...and in answer to your question about siblings looking alike...? Well, my two look like each other but not like either me or DH. They are both blonde haired blue eyed and me and DH and brown haired and brown eyed. ! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL!
Both DH and me have blonde hair and blue eyes, so it's a no brainer what their colouring is :haha: Zoë looks so much like me it's crazy! Maybe Zacharie will look like his daddy?


----------



## kirst76

Welcome and congrats milesaway!

All my girls are different...the eldest has a different father to the younger 2 but the eldest and youngest are really similar.
I remember when my midwife had just put Caoilainn on me when she was born, I was talking to my mum on my phone and said "omg, she looks like dad, but she's still beautiful" lol!!
Here they all are....this was taken a few days before Christmas!
Ella (14) Gabi (6) Caoilainn (2)....hope the pic doesn't come out too big.
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/IMG_2517.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful kirst! I can't get it to enlarge though. Might just be my Mac!


----------



## Dorian

My three kids all look similiar, you can tell they are siblings. When my oldest was little, he looked a lot like Daddy. But now that he is bigger, he looks more like my side of the family. My dd looks a lot like me, but with the face roundness of dh's family...her body is totally my family though! lol...and my youngest looks exactly like dh did when he was a boy. It's amazing how much!! and both boys are tall and skinny like Dad.

I can't wait to see what this one is going to look like :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! It's great that everyone is making such progress on their nurseries! I feel a little better as within the last week, we now have the crib, changing table, baby bedding, some matching artwork and a throw rug for the room. We painted last weekend, so that is done. I was really starting to panic with nothing being accomplished, so I'm glad I'm actually starting to SEE progress now! 

Kirst, lovely photo!!

I have an appt. with week (Wed) with the specialist for a "growth study", which is a follow-up appt. to the PRUV diagnosis...so hopefully the little guy is still growing as he should be. I know one thing...he is kicking the H*## out of me regularly, so that is a good thing, right? :)

Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

We have today made our first big purchase (well, my lovely mummy and daddy have :haha:) - we have ordered our travel system (Silver Cross Surf) and car seat (MaxiCosi Cabriofix). Also bought a little mirror to put behind the car seat in the car so we can see rear-facing baby from the front and a changing bag :happydance: So getting a few things together now :thumbup: Next purchase will probably be the Moses Basket as think that is most urgent thing left really. Planning to start sorting out spare room this week to try and get it cleared ready for decorating etc.

Think my bump is growing now as every time I see my mum now she says I've grown again :haha:

Going to phone and book our private 4D scan tomorrow as not done that yet. Also going to book my spa day (OH bought me a 'Beautiful Bump' spa day for Christmas :hugs:)

x


----------



## Dorian

Mbababy, yah, that's a great sign that little one is kicking so much! Good luck with your appt.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ooooh nat that spa day sounds fabulous! Good luck with your 4D scan :hugs: Yay on all your purchases, sounds like you're making great headway!

Mbababy, gotta love baby kicks eh? I love watching my belly, so cool to see the movement... Good luck with your specialist apt, I'm sure everything will be peachy keen! :thumbup:

I did a LOT of work on Z's big girl room this weekend thanks to my dad! It is almost ready to paint now, and completely emptied of furniture. Just need to bring down to our storage DH's DVD and board game collections :haha: We have already redistributed the bookcases and books throughout the rest of the house. Surprising that everything fits! My dad adopted a gorgeous hand-crafted desk that I had nowhere to put, that's the only piece of furniture we actually had to get rid of.

I did have some really bad lower back pains yesterday, probably from carrying boxes of books and the furniture down 2 flights of stairs... I'll book a much needed massage!


----------



## kirst76

Sounds as if Zoelles big girl room is coming along nicely junebug!

About the kicking....its great to see your belly move, huh? Sometimes my little one kicks so hard that it startles me....I get some puzzled looks from Rob and the girls at times, lol. There is one time I really dont like being kicked though and that is when I'm peeing...feels totally bizarre! I dont recall any of the others kicking me while I was going before...but this baby always seems to do it!!

And I totally agree a spa day or a massage sound completely wonderful about now!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hello Ladies! I just got back from the specialist who did a growth scan on my little one. Everything went fine...baby is BIG and measuring 2 weeks ahead of schedule (87th percentile). Of course because I seem to worry constantly, now I'm concerned about gestational diabetes, but I'll be having that test on 1/26, so I guess time will tell. I was able to see his face as he was looking right at us....it was truly amazing! I attached a photo in case anyone wants to see :flower:

I'm jealous of those of you who have scheduled yourselves spa days and massages....I may just have to take your lead! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound26w2d_babyface.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww great photo and great news Mbababy!!!

Haven't booked my massage but I will today :thumbup: My lower back pain seems to have improved since I have done no heavy lifting since Sunday.

Zoë slept through the night for the first time in 2 weeks!!! :yipee: So rested today, and thankful that my teething toddler has given me one night respite. Ready for another few nights of interrupted sleep now :haha:

Oh and the strangest thing: I started having morning nausea yesterday. I almost puked on the subway but managed to hold it in. This morning I actually vomited twice before breakfast. So strange, I've had no symptoms this entire pregnancy until now at 24 weeks?? I checked my blood pressure first thing when arriving at my office this morning and it's fine. Weird... I hope it passes!


----------



## Mbababy

Thanks JB! Glad Zoe is letting you sleep finally....I can't imagine! :nope:

Sorry you're not feeling well...and hope that passes soon. I have continued to have waves of nausea all throughout my pregnancy. I had a very easy 1st trimester too...just felt a little nauseous here and there, but instead of that ending my 1st trimester, I've continued to deal with it throughout. It is very mild, but noticeable. I've actually lost 10 pounds since the beginning of the pregnancy because of it (I'm definitely not complaining:thumbup:).

Anyway, I hope whatever it is passes...and wanted to let you know you're not alone with the icky tummy feeling!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely scan picture Mbababy. It's so reassuring to see them on screen.! Glad all is going well.

I have had the 2 hr glucose tolerance test today, I was shocked when my dr told me about it, I never had to do it with either of my previous pregnancies in the UK, but was told it was standard practice here.

I had the bloods taken and then had to drink 75ml of glucose ( I chose the orange flavour!) I then had to wait an hour - after about 10 mins I felt flushed and dizzy it it soon passed. I then had bloods drawn at 1 and 2 hours. I am back home feeling fine and not hungry at all.....I suppose I have drunk today's entire calorie consumption in one go! Lol it as nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be, I just have to wait for the results now. 

I will post an updated pic in the bumps thread this afternoon.

Junebug, we need you to document zoelles big girl room!! I love looking at bedroom/nursery pics....I had my first baby dream and it was a boy!! I have been convinced since day 1 that we are having a girl as the similarities between this pregnancy and my DDs are impossible to ignore, HOWEVER this has been my first actual baby dream so I am starting to have my doubts. I don't care either way...apart from my husband gets to choose the name if it's a boy! Lol


----------



## CeeDee

So far my little one&#8217;s kicks haven&#8217;t been too bad. She likes to move around though which is interesting to watch.

Mbababy, I&#8217;m glad your appointment went well. Your scan pic is great. You can really see his face.

Junebug, That is great the Zoe slept through the night. I&#8217;m sorry you are just now getting sick. I hope it passes too. I&#8217;ve had nauseau the whole time. It&#8217;s better than it was during the 1st trimester, but I still have some vomiting.

MapleLeaf, I&#8217;m going to have my glucose test on Saturday. I was supposed to do it Monday, but decided to wait. I love your new pic. So cute!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ML, will take pics to show progress :flower: We have the painters coming January 28th, hopefully the furniture will be here in the beginning of February. I ordered some fairy prints for the walls from an artist on Etsy! Hoping to get them soon so that I can decide on wall colour. Curious to see now boy or girl for you!! :hugs:

Z was up at 4:15 this morning, luckily went down easily after I helped her find her soother so I was only awake 20 minutes or so. However little guy had me up from 1:55 to 3:15 kicking up a storm :dohh: If it's not one, it's the other. Guess I should be getting used to that! :haha: 

No nausea or puking this morning. Made sure to eat before taking my meds. Made all the difference I think!!!


----------



## Skier75

Hi everyone! I hope that those of you not feeling so great feel much better soon! I too have had to scale back the amount of activity I do at work due to some very minor cramping just before Christmas. I haven't been allowed to ski for the last two weeks but am planning on going up the mountain for a few runs this week providing the doc gives me the "ok" tomorrow at my appointment. Had to have another ultrasound to make sure my cervix was long and not ready to let our little girl out...will have all results tomorrow as well. Was so good to see our girl again! :cloud9:

I can't believe we are all almost in the third tri, time is starting to fly a bit too fast and we don't have our nursery even close to ready! Guess we should get going....

Hope you all are well! :flower:


----------



## Maple Leaf

It's good that they are keeping an eye on you skier! We don't want your baby girl coming out just yet!! Let us know how you get on tomorrow and if you get given the go-ahead to ski again.
My DH and DS are big snowboarders - they can be found up Grouse Mountain most weekends...lol

JB - would love to see the pics of Zs room when completed, it sounds lovely. I suppose her waking in the night is setting you up for what's to come. My bladder is certainly making sure I wake up plenty of times during the night too! Lol


----------



## kirst76

ML - I know what you mean about your bladder waking you!!! Over here we just get to have the one hour GTT and then if that comes back bad you have to have the 2 hour one. Lovely belly pic too BTW.

Skier - take it easy!!!!

Junebug - Sorry to hear you're not feeling too flash....hope it passes and I cant wait to see pics of your little girls room! 

We went over to my husbands family farm on Wednesday and stayed....we left the big girls there, its sooooooooo different just having one child!!!
I asked my MIL to have the big girls again in the last weekend of February so we could organise the rooms....we need to paint one of the rooms and swap all furniture over, its going to be a huge job!
This morning I went through all my baby girl stuff, I'm so glad I haven't bought anything yet as this baby already has so many clothes. All I will need are a few longsleeved vest and a few pairs of socks (dont know what has happened to the others). Last night Rob and I were discussing names and are fairly sure we've come up with one that will probably be it - Cora May Elizabeth. 
This pregnancy has been nothing like the others and even though we were told that this baby was likely a girl I still have it in the back of my mind that its a boy....am paranoid now as have a name pretty much picked and all my baby stuff sorted, lol!
While we were at the farm I was given a whole heap of NB disposables also as my new nephew doesn't fit them anymore.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Kirst......I LOVE your name choice. Cora is a beautiful name........

It sounds like you have just as much painting and decorating to do as Junebug and I....! 

I have moved DD into a bigger bedroom with ensuite ( now she is nearly 13 ) DS is moving into DDs old bedroom once it has been painted......then finally way down the line LO will be moving into DSs old bedroom....quite the task when you think about it, definitely helps doing it a bit at a time.

Great that you have family helping you out, it does make it much easier wih my 2 kids being older and able to entertain themselves.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? I see there is plenty of organising of rooms etc going on :haha: Same with us now too. We have had a major declutter this weekend and spare room is now almost empty of stuff, just want to try to sell the 3 wardrobes in there now and start decorating. We know the design we want to do and the furniture we want. One of my friend's chaps is a carpenter and is hopefully going to pop round soon to give us a quote on doing some wood panelling around the bottom half of the walls, as we want to do that and paint that a silvery grey and then paper the top half with the white and silver Winnie the Pooh design paper that we want to do the nursery in.

I've finally taken another bump pic this morning so here is me at 27 weeks:


----------



## kirst76

lovely belly pic Nat!!!

My belly is huge....I feel like such an elephant but because of my belly, my back has become very swayed....it curves in at the back about the same amount as its out in the front....my back is quite achy because of it :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous pic Nat!!! :hugs:

I sympathize kirst, I woke up with bad back pain this morning... I'm hoping it's due to all the heavy lifting I've been doing preparing Zoë's room, and that I won't have this for the remaining 13 weeks :-( I had an urgent massage apt at noon for 1 hour and it helped. Will see how it is tomorrow before I break out the acetaminophen. 

Can't believe I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow with only 13 left to go before the C-section. Where did time go???


----------



## tinypixie

I am new to the forum. I am due last week of april/ 1st week of May depending on which scan I go by!

Have been enjoying reading the last few pages of this thread and realising it is actually OK to start digging out the old baby stuff from the loft and I am not the only person in the entire world awake and peeing (again) in the nighttime hours. 

Feeling a little jealous of all you mums to be with new rooms to prepare. This unexpected surprise shall arrive to find we have no room at the inn as we already have three older girls, so our new addition to the family will be sharing our room for much much longer than the recommended 6 months! 

Had a big declutter a fortnight ago to make way for all baby things in our room. 

Ive had really awful PGP/SPD today anyone else suffering?


----------



## kirst76

welcome tiny pixie!
Do you know what you're having?

I dont think it matters if they have their own room or not....this baby will be sharing with a 6 and 2 year old. As long as they're loved, thats what counts!


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies!

Great picture Nat!

Oh Kirst and Junebug, sorry your backs are hurting so much. Take a nice warm bath and go to bed with a hot water bottle sitting against it. Ohh, I love my hot water bottles! LOL

Junebug, I , too, can't believe how quickly it's going! I was just realizing earlier today, that I have just 11 short wks to go!!

Hi pixie, welcome and congrats!! My baby will be in our room for quite awhile too. But I don't mind:)


----------



## kirst76

thanks Dorian....but if I went to bed with a hot water bottle I'd melt....it is so freakin hot here at night at the moment, yucky summer!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep that's my plan Dorian :flower:

Baby will also be in our room for at least 3 months since I find it easier for night-time nursing! I just wanted Zoë to get used to her big girl room slowly and gradually, even if she's not moved into it by the time baby arrives!

Welcome Pixie!!


----------



## Skier75

Welcome tinypixie! 

Hope your backs are feeling better Junebug & Kirst. :flower: I too like the name you've choosen Kirst!

Nat, good luck with your room transformation! We are in the middle of that as well. We've got a crib (but no mattress), 2 dressers (1 half built) and a glider chair. DH is away for 3 weeks with work so things are on hold until he gets home. Doesn't help that we live in a ski resort town where there are literally no stores with anythings baby related. :wacko: February will be our month to get the room ready.

Got the go ahead to start skiing again Maple Leaf, so I'm a very happy skier again. :happydance: Have been up on the mountain the last 3 days just checking on my staff and their groups of kids skiing easy terrain, but it feels soooo good to be back out there!

Scan results from last week were good, so fingers are crossed that things stay that way. My lungs and stomach are starting to feel really squished, hopefully it doesn't get too bad....:shrug:

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## tinypixie

Thanks for all the hellos!

I don't know the sex of this one. The sonagrapher asked me at the 20 wk scan if I wanted to know and I decided not to (I really wish I had now!) I already have three girls so I orginally had some very irrational fears about if this was a boy bean incubating, but I have spent the last couple of months focussing on all the positive aspects of this baby being a boy and now I think I am going to be a bit shocked if a girl pops out.

I don't mind the baby sharing my room for a long while, I am planning on co sleeping anyway as I practically did with my youngest daughter due to her frequent night feeds. I found we both got far more rest that way. I gave up smoking and won't be drinking or taking drugs so I feel having done my research it is a safe option for us. 

My other three girls are much older (all at secondary school) they WILL NOT consent to sharing again with each other, and to be honest the wars that would erupt just are not worth it!, only one of them has said she wouldn't mind the new baby in her room when the time is right. Ironically she has the smallest room in the house and is the most nocturnal out of all of them. I guess things will work out when the time comes. They always do.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome Pixie,

I plan to have little one in our room for a while as well. I just know that if I dont get the nursery finished before shes born it probably wont happen because Ive heard a lot does not get done once the baby arrives. Now Im trying to figure out how to arrange the room for the bassinet.

Junebug, Does Zoe like how her new room is shaping up?

Kirst, I love the name you picked out, its so sweet.

Skier, Glad you are back to skiing. Must be nice.


----------



## Mbababy

tinypixie said:


> I am new to the forum. I am due last week of april/ 1st week of May depending on which scan I go by!
> 
> Have been enjoying reading the last few pages of this thread and realising it is actually OK to start digging out the old baby stuff from the loft and I am not the only person in the entire world awake and peeing (again) in the nighttime hours.
> 
> Feeling a little jealous of all you mums to be with new rooms to prepare. This unexpected surprise shall arrive to find we have no room at the inn as we already have three older girls, so our new addition to the family will be sharing our room for much much longer than the recommended 6 months!
> 
> Had a big declutter a fortnight ago to make way for all baby things in our room.
> 
> Ive had really awful PGP/SPD today anyone else suffering?

Welcome Pixie! Do you have a specific due date? If so, I can add you to the first post!


----------



## Mbababy

Hello Ladies! I haven't checked in for a few days and had to catch up on how everyone is doing....

Nat, great pic!! Perfect bump!!

Skier, awesome news that you have the greenlight to ski...enjoy!!

Maple, best of luck with all of that moving for your kiddos...hope all goes smoothly!!

Junebug, hope lil Zoe loves her new surroundings, and I can't wait to see pics!! Yes, taking the meds with food definitely helps me avoid that awful nausea...so hopefully that continues to work for you! Hope your back feels better soon though!

Kirst, how awesome that you already have a stash of clothes for your lil one...and I LOVE the name Cora....adorable! Hope you back feels better as well!!

Dorian, yes I agree with you about the warm baths....definitely a lifesaver!

CeeDee, have you decided on what bassinet you're getting? I can't decide if I want to get a bassinet, or just use the bassinet part of the pack and play...


AFM, been feverishly busy working on the nursery. We are about 90% done, and I'm doing an under the sea theme...with fishy stickers (that looks painted on). I'll post pictures if anyone is interested in seeing it. We also ordered the glider for the nursery and the carseat..so our "big ticket items in need of purchasing" are slowly dwindling. I still need to decide on a stroller, and it's totally stressing me out. 

Other than that, I'm feeling ok for the most part...just some round ligament pain and I'm tired a LOT. My next ob appt. is next week and I'll have my glucose test done then (not looking forward to it :nope: )


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!

kirst forgot to mention I love the name you chose :cloud9:

Mbababy hope your pain doesn't get worse...

CeeDee Zoë's been playing in her big girl room every day, just to get used to the environment. She climbs in the bed and pretends to sleep :thumbup:

AFM I had my apt this morning:

Good news: baby measuring at 25 weeks bang on (25 weeks today :dance:). Blood pressure normal.

Bad news: back pain is just as bad as yesterday AND blood in my urine on dipstick. So more urine and blood tests, urgent kidney ultrasound to rule-out stones or tumours 

I feel like crap. I'm really upset about my sister leaving me in a lurch (she is my live-in nanny, while my husband is 4 hours away for school). I'm terrified of being alone in evenings/nights/weekends now until my mom comes April 17th... Been crying on and off all morning.

To top it all off, got hit by a patient I was trying to examine: a 20 year old big girl. Threatened to charge her with assault and call cops if she didn't calm down 

Can I just hibernate for the rest of this pregnancy? Please??


----------



## Mbababy

Oh dear, Junebug! :( That sounds awful! Do the doctors think the back pain and the blood in your urine could both be related to kidneys? I hope your tests results come back with nothing to worry about, and I hope your backpain subsides. So sorry you're going through this. :hugs:

I must have missed the part about your sister....what happened??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

She moved to Toronto from Ottawa to help me out the 8 months my husband is away at teacher's college. She informed me last week that she's miserable and "there is nothing for her in Toronto" so she's moving back to Ottawa the last weekend of January. Childcare is a HUGE issue in Toronto, with most daycares having years of waiting time. We interviewed my lawyer's old nanny who happens to be looking for a fulltime job (currently only working part-time) but she is live-out, which is better than nothing. I'm just stressed about being home alone with a toddler while in my third trimester :cry:

Yes, both the blood in the urine and back pain could be explained by something wrong with my kidneys :nope:


----------



## Mbababy

:nope: What an awful time for your sister to decide to be ummm...selfish. I'm sorry you're left in this position. Hopefully the nanny you interviewed will work out at least in the short-term...or at least provide you with enough time to find a live-in nanny.

Best of luck with the kidney issue....hopefully it is something a course of antibiotics will take care of. I've only had one kidney infection (many UTIs though) and it was hell....so sorry you're going through this and I hope it is resolved soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Thanks for the positive feedback on the name! I really like it but hubby likes Quorra better, which has very similar pronunciation but is the Italian version of the name. And she'll always be asked how to spell it etc. Its bad enough having Caoilainn, that confuses people enough, lol....when people see it written down, they are unsure of how to say it....it's pronounced Kaylin for any of those wondering.

I have my midwife on Friday and then every fortnight after...time is going quick.
My brother is getting married on Friday too.....they decided about 4 weeks ago so consequently I'm not going.....with Rob just having started back at work yesterday it makes things a bit impossible and I think that I'm too big to fly by myself and everything else.

Skier - glad you're back on the slopes, but just take it easy!

Tinypixie - I have one at secondary school as well.....interesting age, huh?? lol
I too have 3 girls and although I thought I wanted a boy to begin with, am so stoked that we are having another girl!!

mbababy - I'd love to see pics of the room once its all done. The tiredness relly can get overwhelming sometimes, cant it?

junebug - hugs chook! Sounds like you're having a real rough time of things, it would make it extra hard without your husband there! When do you finish up work? Hope everything is ok with your kidneys and the backpain. Hope you can sort something regarding a nanny soon.


----------



## Dorian

Hello Ladies,

Skier, glad you go the go ahead to get on the slopes, just be careful :)

Junebug, :hugs: sounds like you are going thru the wringer right now. Prayers for some results with the tests/etc. I'm sorry your sister has decided to leave you. May you find some help

LOL Kirst, umm...ok, so no hot water bottles. lol. Sorry :( maybe your dh can you give you a massage :thumbup:

Glad your nursery is about done Mbababy! I, too, have been having a bit of ligament pain and been tired. Guess my old bod is wore out ;) lol


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - if only hubby would....he gets bored and I end up saying "keep going, keep going"....lol


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy, My sister gave me her bassinet. She got it as a shower present. We have three floors so we will keep the bassinet on the top floor. The pack n play with the bassinet on the 2nd floor and the portable swing in my hubby&#8217;s man cave. I can&#8217;t wait to see pics of your nursery. I&#8217;m hoping to get some done this weekend.

Junebug, Sorry you are going through some stuff. I hope you don&#8217;t have any serious kidney issues. :hugs: Hibernating sounds good to me.


----------



## kirst76

just had my midwives come to do their check. 
baby has turned and is now upside down.
Fundal height is measuring 27cms, baby's heart rate measured 136 bpm, I've put on 1.5 kilos (around 3lb) and my blood pressure is awesome.
I booked my next scan to re-check baby's kidneys for the 13th February and my next midwife appointment is 2nd February.....everything seems to be going along nicely!

I'm very tired today though...Miss C had me up 3 times in the night and its about a million degrees today, ugghh!!


----------



## tinypixie

Spent half the day at the hosp yesterday. I had tiny bit of fluid leaking so thought I better get checked out. Everything seemed OK but am going to have another scan to check the fluid volume. Am very very very tempted to ask them if they will tell me if it is a boy or a girl whilst they are doing it but I know I'd regret knowing!!!! but the temptation is soooooo hard to resist. 

My due week is the last week of april/first week of May. I don't 'do' specific dates (I leave that to the Drs and midwives to worry about ;) ), my baby doesn't have a calender in there and if he/she did I don't think it can read yet anyway :lol: I like to think most babies come when they and your body is ready. Genetically we are all programmed a little bit different to each other so for some families it is normal to go into labour earlier or later than the fancy calculation of averages tells us to ;)


----------



## Dorian

Morning everyone,

Glad things went well with your appt Kirst! Sorry the heat is too much.

My next appt is next Wed. Then I start going every two weeks!! :happydance: these weeks are just flying by too!


----------



## Mbababy

tinypixie said:


> My due week is the last week of april/first week of May. I don't 'do' specific dates (I leave that to the Drs and midwives to worry about ;) ), my baby doesn't have a calender in there and if he/she did I don't think it can read yet anyway :lol: I like to think most babies come when they and your body is ready. Genetically we are all programmed a little bit different to each other so for some families it is normal to go into labour earlier or later than the fancy calculation of averages tells us to ;)

Ummm...lecture unnecessary. Alrighty then....I'll just leave you off the first post then....np ;) ;) ;)


----------



## tinypixie

Sorry :( 

Didn't mean to lecture it is just when you have to explain yourself a million times when people want to know *The Due Date* it kind of just comes out like an automated recorded response. A fair amount of people just will not accept a two week 'expected to arrive' window and want to know why you won't be specific (or just genuinely believe babies actually are always born on a specific given day and all those that are not are Early or Late)

It was all said with a little humour though. I guess that didn't come across in the typed rather than spoken word. :cry:

I also hope to avoid the horror that is the endless well meaning excited relatives keep asking is it here yet from the official due date onwards. I know they are just excited and all full of anticipation but from my experience of all that with the other three I became quite murderous after the 10th asking in one day. So I am just not telling anyone. Porbably silly but it might just save my sanity.


----------



## kirst76

I kinda understand what you mean tinypixie......this little one is due on April 1st and when I tell people they are like "ohhhh, hahaha, April fools" so now I just say "end of March, beginning of April" to avoid the hassle.
Some people need to understand that no matter when you are due, baby is going to come when baby is ready!
I've had one baby who was due in September and born in October, and another baby due in November but born in October and my other girl was due on june 10 and born on June 20.


----------



## Maple Leaf

I feel the same way sometimes, only the ladies on B n B know my due date, as for customers at work and friends I just say mid-April. I know babies come when they are good and ready! 

My DH has finished painting my DSs new bedroom and wants to start on he nursery....I wanted to wait until after he baby is born as don't know the gender and I figure he/she will be in with us for the first few weeks anyway. Apparently he doesn't think he will have he energy to do it after....exactly who will be the one giving birth? Lol. I guess it's nice in a way - so I now am looking for neutral nursery ideas, I'm thinking of a polka dot theme.....any website links would be great.

Hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend. X


----------



## Mbababy

tinypixie said:


> Sorry :(
> 
> Didn't mean to lecture it is just when you have to explain yourself a million times when people want to know *The Due Date* it kind of just comes out like an automated recorded response. A fair amount of people just will not accept a two week 'expected to arrive' window and want to know why you won't be specific (or just genuinely believe babies actually are always born on a specific given day and all those that are not are Early or Late)
> 
> It was all said with a little humour though. I guess that didn't come across in the typed rather than spoken word. :cry:
> 
> I also hope to avoid the horror that is the endless well meaning excited relatives keep asking is it here yet from the official due date onwards. I know they are just excited and all full of anticipation but from my experience of all that with the other three I became quite murderous after the 10th asking in one day. So I am just not telling anyone. Porbably silly but it might just save my sanity.


I only asked you because I didn't want you to feel left out of the first post....I was trying to be "nice". I don't really think any of us actually THINK that the due date MEANS that is exactly when the baby will come...it's just a frame of reference! Believe me...it'll be the last time I ask, that's for sure. And no, I didn't find the humor in your post. Maybe I am a little hormonal, but your post really rubbed me the wrong way, particularly because it was directed at me.


----------



## tinypixie

Sadly it seems I don't fit in here if it is that easy to offend and upset people. 

I am sure I shall find another forum where myself and my perhaps innappropraite way of saying things is taken as tongue in cheek as they are meant.

Nice meeting some of you. Wishing you all the very best in your coming months.


----------



## kirst76

Seeya Tinypixie...wishing you all the best for the birth of your little one.







WOOHOOO.......30 weeks today!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay kirst, happy 30 weeks!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

kirst76 said:


> WOOHOOO.......30 weeks today!!!!!!!


:happydance: kirst!! I'll be there soon! I can't believe that we are already in our 3rd trimester...it seems a little surreal.

What is everyone doing this weekend? The weather is crappy here...so we're being somewhat unproductive. Hopefully tomorrow will allow us more outside time (without freezing)!

Is anyone having trouble with SPD(https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/symphysis-pubic-dysfunction.aspx ?? I have been having this pain on and off since 16 weeks. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse :nope:


----------



## kirst76

Tell me about it mbababy...this pregnancy has gone quite fast anyway, but to think we're already in our 3rd trimester is doing my head in. I see my midwife every 2 weeks now and the next time will be 2nd Feb and that seems real soon.....the rest of this pregnancy is going to fly!

I have never had problems with SPD during pregnancy but have know people who have been in agony with it.....apparently it goes away quite quick afterward if thats any consolation.


----------



## kirst76

ohhh, as for the weekend.....its 12pm Sunday here....yesterday I sat on the couch disliking the heat and today I've done almost nothing and the weekend has almost gone.
Tomorrow Miss 2 starts at kindy which I'm freaking out a little bit about!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

I, too, can't believe how fast the weeks are flying! I just have a few days till my 30 wk mark too!! WOohoo!

It's cold here. We are supposed to see a bit of snow this morning, but I dont' know if we'll get it. It's been pretty wet for a few days. More rain on the way. But that's ok,we are finally getting some Winter, which we really need....unfortantly, my arthritis does NOT like it! lol


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I need to catch up on this thread, not been one in for a while :wacko:

I've attached a couple of pics of our 4D scan we had on Sunday. Gender guesses welcome :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Can't speak english now :haha:

I mean 'not been on it for a while' :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww cute pics Nat!!!!

I get to see Zach again, I have another U/S booked March 5th :dance: It's just a regular one though, but still :dance:

I've developed SPD. I am in pain all the time. Getting a support belt and seeing a chiropractor tomorrow. At least it's not my kidneys. Nonetheless, not sure how I'll make it to 37 weeks working full-time like this :cry:

26 weeks today, only 12 to go...


----------



## kirst76

Wow, awesome pics Nat! TBH, i never noticed the spelling/grammar errors in your first post, lol!!!

Junebug - I hope the chiropractor helps...I know people who've suffered with SPD and it can be agony.

Yesterday i got an appointment to see my ob to see about getting my tubes done...I had to reschedule though as it was at 10.50am on 13 February and my re-scan is 10.30am the same day....and the appointments are in 2 different towns, lol. The lady that I spoke to at the annex was really good though because my midwife was there at the time they have teed up and I will get a new appointment. Hopefully its just after my scan and then they will have the results of that too. I'm starting to get a bit worried now, just hoping that bubs has healthy kidneys...fingers crossed!


----------



## Dorian

Great scan pics Nat!

Oh ouch Junebug, I'm sorry :(

Blah, this is the only pregnancy I've had the joy of heartburn. Twice now, I've woken up on the verge of being sick because of it. I find that not laying down for 2 or 3 hrs after eating really helps.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - I know the joy of heartburn too....it sucks big time!! I've had it with all of my pregnancies! I had been taking mylanta for it but find it doesn't really help but the other week we had a bottle of cream in the fridge so I just had a wee mouthful of that (sounds gross, but I love cream, lol) and it helped immensely!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Ladies! 

Nat, unfortunately I can't see your pics as my firewall at work blocked them, but I'll look tonight from home. I'm sure they're adorable :)

Junebug, sorry to hear about the SPD. I am also suffering from it, and it is really starting to become a problem. Last night I got almost no sleep and thought I was going to burst into tears just trying to change position slightly. It's really awful. I may try to get a support belt....let me know if yours helps you at all.

Kirst, hope you're able to get your appts together...it is so much easier that way. I'm sure your lil one will be fine....thinking nothing but positive vibes for you...

Dorian, I can relate to the heartburn too :( My OB prescribed me Pepcid, and that does help. I take it twice a day, and as long as I stay away from those "trigger" foods, I've been doing ok.

AFM, I have my glucose test tomorrow as well as a quickie heartbeat check. Hopefully I'll pass and not have to do the follow-up test. I have another growth scan on 2/8, and am looking forward to seeing my bubs again. I also started my shower registry last night...Babies R Us is just so overwhelming...I really just want to run from the store screaming. I'm not finding it enjoyable to shop there at all! :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Mbababy :-( I didn't sleep last night either because of the pain. I can't walk, sit or lay down without wanting to cry :cry: It is horrible!!!! I'll keep you posted on the support belt and chirl :hugs:

I take ranitidine (Zantac) for my heart-burn and it works wonders.

I passed my glucose challenge test on Monday with flying colours. Thank goodness, can't deal with another issue right now...

Started a journal BTW ladies, link is in my siggy in case you want to stalk me :hugs:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Lovely scan pic Nats, I will guess girl for the gender.....I have my scan booked for Saturday and seeing your pictures has made me so excited...the kids can't wait!!

JB - I am sorry to hear you are feeling so down with your SPD - hopefully you will find some relief soon, I can't imagine having to work full time through so much pain. :hugs: - I will be sure to stalk your journal. He he

Dorian - my heartburn seems to come and go, I can have days of severe heartburn no matter what I eat or at what time....I too like JB take Zantac, nothing else compares in my opinion. Tums don't do a thing for me.

Mbababy. I hope the GTT goes ok, I did mine over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard a thing from my Dr so I am assuming no news is good news so to speak.
It wasn't as bad as I thought, you will be fine.

AFM - we have finished DSs bedroom makeover, he has now moved in to his new room. DH has started stripping DSs old bedroom in preparation for the nursery. I have decided I want hardwood floors so the carpet is coming up tonight....DS had a real fascination with BLu Tak which we discovered was embedded in his carpet when we dismantled his bed....lol I am thinking mint green for the nursery color but am open to any suggestions.....sigh.


----------



## kirst76

Junebug and mbababy - sorry for your pain :(

I got my new ob appointment in the mail yesterday for the 20th Feb. So on the 13th we will be off to Rotorua for my scan and then the 20th we will be off to Whakatane to see my ob. We live in a small town and its 35 mins to get to Whakatane (where the hospital is where I will have baby) and 45 mins to Rotorua. They do have a scan place in Whakatane but it costs $45 for each scan and in Rotorua scans are free and the shopping is better ;)


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Thankfully, my heartburn isn't an every day thing, just occasionally. But a glass of milk does help some, when I do have it...and as I love milk, I don't mind drinking it. lol

So sorry for the SPD Ladies!! ouchy. I thought my arthritis was bad, but I think you have it worse :(

Kirst, my Drs office is about 35 minutes away, depending on traffic and road conditions. What worries me a little is that we live at 3500 elevation, and March thru June we get snow and ice, off and on. We live right off the state hwy though, so they do keep it clear...it's just making it down the 1/4 mile of driveway to reach the hwy that worries me! Good thing we have a full sized van, and not a small car.

Had a checkup today, babes is looking good :thumbup: MW says I am measuring about a cm large, but she isn't concerned about it in the least.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! I am still awaiting the results of my glucose test.....should be coming in tomorrow sometime. I also think I have developed a cavity :nope: At the moment I'm a bit in denial just hoping this "cavity-like" feeling I have just goes away. I am nervous about having to have any dental procedures during my pregnancy... :(

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Mbababy, I hope you haven't got a cavity coming but I'm sure dental work is safe if you need it. Would just think they may try to avoid having to do any x-rays? :shrug:

I'm good. Had midwife appointment Friday morning and all is good :thumbup: BP 100/60 so same as last time, urine all fine, bump measuring bang on for 28 weeks and baby's heartbeat good :happydance: Had bloods taken to check for antibodies and anaemia so just got to ring up for results of those midweek so hopefully they will be ok. Seeing her again in 3 weeks, appointments will get more regular now.

Has anyone been feeling what feel like their little one having hiccups? I've felt it a few times over past few days, it's just like a little pulsing that is regular and you can see my tummy move slightly with each one :haha: Quite cute but I feel sorry for little Bean as just hope they don't annoy him/her!

x


----------



## kirst76

mbababy, hope you dont have a cavity. A couple of weeks ago I thought I might have one but it was just the way I was chewing on particular chocolates, because different chocolate didn't give me that same feeling, lol!
Hope your test results come back fine.

Nat, glad to hear that everything is going well. I have felt that hiccupy feeling, its quite bizarre! This baby has only had them a few times.....my last baby used to get them 2 - 3 times a day, used to drive me nuts!


----------



## Dorian

Mbababy, hope it's not a cavity, but you better have it checked, just in case. Cause you don't want it getting bad. They take all kinds of precautions I hear, with pg mommies.

Nat, glad your checkup went so well! Hope the tests results are good.

I'm starting to feel a bit more ouchy along my pelvic region :( I hope I not developing SPD. I'm hoping it's just baby is turned head down now and giving me a bit more pressure. I've never had fibromyalgia when I was pg with my other kids, so am not sure how much it's going to effect me as I get bigger.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? x


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! 

Nat, glad to hear everything is measuring perfectly with your little one! I haven't felt my guy having any hiccups, but boy is he active!! It feels like he is practicing his tumbling in there!

Dorian...crossing my fingers for you that you're not developing SPD...it's no fun....:nope:

And everyone, thanks for the concern about the potential cavity....I'm going in tomorrow so fingers crossed it is no big deal. I read up on the safety factor of having a filling while pregnant, and it appears to be safe as long as the dentist takes the appropriate precautions, which I'm sure he will. Hopefully it will be something that can wait until after baby is here.

I am also relieved to report that I passed the glucose test with flying colors (phew!!). :thumbup: I was really worried because baby boy is measuring 2 weeks ahead...and my ob said I shouldn't worry because I'm 5'11" and I probably just make big babies!

Other than that, sorry I have been somewhat awol. My parents are here visiting, and I just found out that my father has some abnormal "areas" on both of his lungs and liver...so he is being referred to a lung specialist. :nope: Needless to say it has put a bit of a damper on their visit. I'm crossing my fingers that it is almost anything but the "c" word...

ps. sleep has been more and more difficult to come by....does anyone else just feel like they want 2 days straight just to :sleep::sleep::sleep:???


----------



## Nat0619

Mbababy, so sorry to hear about your father is poorly, hope all turns out ok :hugs: And with the dentist too.

I too haven't had a full night's uninterrupted sleep for a good while now :nope: My issue is that I wake up with aching legs and hips and just can't get them comfortable. I am not awake for long when I wake but I wake several times a night and need to change position and stretch out my legs a bit. My legs are fine in the day! :wacko:

I haven't even been offered a glucose test. Is that only done if there are signs of something or is it something automatically done in the US? x


----------



## Mbababy

Nat, it is automatically done in the US....typically between 26 and 28 weeks. If the mother has a propensity for diabetes (family history of diabetes in immediate family, obesity etc), it will be done earlier too (14-16 weeks).

Your leg pains are exactly how mine sound...and exactly why I'm not sleeping well. :( I'm beginning to feel like a zombie! 

Thanks for the well-wishes for my dad....


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

I'm sorry about your Dad mbababy :( prayers to him.

I,too, have a lot of hip pain. I can not get comfy. And for the past few days, this pelvic pressure/pain has been bothering me too. I feel like I have to go pee more often today. So am wondering if baby has just dropped lower.

I see my MW next Wed, so will talk to her about all my new aches. lol


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - omg, speaking of peeing....every time I stand up I need to go, must be the position of baby!

Nat - Try a pillow between your legs when you lay down.
In NZ I think the GTT is offered to everyone too......I have to have it because there is diabetes in my family. Its always offered at 26 weeks here.

Mbababy - Hope your dad is alright!


Midwives are coming this afternoon....that'll be interesting as I've been walking the kids to school/kindy over the past couple of weeks so it wouldn't surprise me if I've lost weight.

Last night I was talking to hubby about the whole labour thing and I said I thought it would be wise if he were to keep some clothes in the car, because if my waters break I have to just go and if he's at work when it happens (he works in a filthy sawmill) he isn't going to get a chance to wash or anything. He said that it didn't matter if he missed this birth anyway because he's already seen the others being born. It really hurt my feelings, I told him its not about being there to see, its about being there to support his wife.
Am I just being overly sensitive or would this attitude have peeved you off too?


----------



## Dorian

Oh Kirst ((HUGS)) That would of had me bawling too. I'm sorry he was so insensative.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy, so sorry to hear that your dad is having some health issues :hugs: I hope everything turns out fine!

Kirst, I would be quite upset. It's not just you. This baby is a special baby and deserves just as much interest from daddy as the first got!

The glucose test is standard in Canada too, done between 25 and 28 weeks. 

Working from home today, painters coming for Zoë's big girl room. Oh that reminds me, I should take a picture now of how the room looks before they paint!

We are interviewing another potential nanny today as well (my sister, Zoë and I). I hope this one works out!

For the hip pain at night, I've been heating a bean bag (it's not as warm as a heating pad) and settling my hip on it while falling asleep. Sometime during the night it ends up on the floor, but what a relief the little bit of heat has been!


----------



## kirst76

Thanks guys....glad to know its not just me in my hormonal state.

My midwives (I've got 2 - my MW has a student, his name is Pawel and he's from Canada) came yesterday, I'm doing really well. I've lost 500grams which didn't surprise me because I've been doing alot of walking. My blood pressure was great as was my urine. Babys heartrate was 135bpm and my fundal height is measuring at 28cm.
We've started to do the birth plan....my midwife says I could fill it all in by myself because I've done it so many times, lol!
I have plans and back-up plans for when I go into labour so its all pretty organised.


----------



## Dorian

Wohoo Kirst!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Mbababy

Hello Everyone :) Hope everyone is doing well this week! Just wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes for my father. He got the test results back from the lung specialist, and was told that he has an infection, but NOT cancer...and can be treated with antibiotics :happydance: That was a relief!!

Kirst, glad to hear your last appt. went well!!

Junebug, how did Zoe's room turnout??? And how did the nanny interview go??

Dorian, sorry about your hip pain :( I can definitely relate!

AFM, I have 2 appts this week...one tomorrow with the specialist (growth study) and one on Friday with my OB. I'm excited about the one on Friday because my OB will be doing a 3d scan!! :happydance: 

Other than that, I've been sick with a head cold...and not sleeping well due to SPD and restless leg syndrome. I'm beginning to feel too old for this!! :nope:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi everyone :hi:

Mbababy, so pleased that it is nothing sinister with your dad :happydance: Hopefully he will now be feeling a lot better very soon :thumbup:

Can't wait to see pics of your 3D scan!

Sorry to hear you're feeling rough with a cold and other things though :hugs: I am constantly tossing and turning each night now with having to change position to get my hips and legs comfy. I have a Dream Genii pregnancy pillow but they still often ache and I have to turn over. I'm also now finding that the needing to pee during the night seems to be returning :wacko: Other than this I'm still pretty much feeling ok except for I am finding I am a bit breathless now sometimes, which I think is just everything pushing up and squashing my poor lungs :nope:

x


----------



## kirst76

Glad to hear your dad is alright mbababy! Suck that you've been sick :(
Good luck with your scan....I wish we had a 3d scan place around here....I think the nearest one may be in auckland though and thats over 3 hours away!!

Nat - I love your 3d scan pic...very cute!


This last stretch is often the hardest!

All of a sudden I'm just over everything, lol! 
In another 2 and a bit weeks we will shift the rooms around and then as far as I'm concerned baby can come.
I'm so tired all the time and when I stand the baby puts pressure on my bladder and it gets uncomfortable to the point of pain.


----------



## Dorian

Afternoon Ladies,

Mbababy, wonderful news about your Dad! I hope the infection goes away soon. Yah, that hip pain stuff is getting worse. I am wondering if I am getting SPD. My pelvic bones are hurting more now, and my bumm, the crease between leg/body. UGH. I don't know if it's just my arthritis acting up or if it's just baby getting bigger/heavier, or what. I see my MW tomorrow, so will talk to her. I hope you are feeling better soon too! LOL, I, too, am starting to feel to old!

I am peeing more at night too Nat. Bigger baby punching my bladder. lol

I feel that pressure too Kirst, when standing for very long. I dont' remember it with my other three. So that's why I am wondering if my older body is just having a harder time coping....sigh~ not long, and I wouldn't mind if little one was a few weeks early.lol


----------



## Mbababy

I must say although I don't wish lack of comfort and/or pain on anyone, it is a *teensy* bit comforting that I am not the only one feeling this!! I agree with kirst that I think I'll be MORE than ready to have baby come before too long. This is the only place I can come and feel support rather than the people around me just thinking I'm whining..:nope:

Oh..and I finally snapped some pictures of the nursery. It's finally done!! :happydance: 

The walls are the same color blue...I'm not sure why the colors look different in the pictures! The actual color is more like the blue with the chair and less like the blue with the crib in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









nursery2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kirst76

wow, fab nursery!!!
Wish we had a nursery room, but this baby will just have to share.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy,, hugs! So relieved for your dad! I continue to have SPD pain in the groin, although chiro and massage with acupuncture have thankfully removed all the hip and back pain. I remember with Zoë I started feeling "done" at around 36 weeks. I think it'll happen earlier this time :wacko: Third tri is NOT easy!

Beautiful nursery! I posted pics of Z's before and after painted room in my journal, I think it's about 2-3 pages back if you're interested :flower: Still awaiting the furniture!

I'm starting to have swelling of my ankles. Sigh. This didn't happen until 32 weeks with my first. I HATED it!

Dorian, hope you get some answers tomorrow RE: pain :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

junebug, Zoelles room is looking good....love the colours!


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Junebug. MW basically said that it's a combination of being older and not being in the best of shape. Told me to do some gentle stretching, rotating exercises, take magnesium before going to bed (as it helps loosen tight muscles and such)... So, I will just have to put up with it. It isn't getting any worse, so that's good.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies, how is everyone? :flower:

Mbababy, beautiful nursery :thumbup:

It looks like work is finally going to start on ours next weekend :happydance: My friend's chap is going to do the wood panelling, dado rail and new skirting for us then and undercoat it all. We'll then paper the top half and paint the panelling a silver grey colour (need to find the right colour!) Then it will be a case of getting a new carpet and getting the furniture sorted :thumbup: Very keen to get on with it now - I have a fear of little one coming early before it's all ready!

x


----------



## Nat0619

Oh, and I have today got my confirmation of my maternity leave date :happydance: My mat leave starts wc Sunday 18th March but I'll actually leave work on Thursday 8th March as have some annual leave to take first :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Everyone....finally checking in after a very long week....

Junebug, Zoelle's room looks great!! :thumbup: Glad to also hear that some of your SPD pain is being alleviated...some is better than none, right? :)

Nat, awesome news about your mat leave date. I am very jealous, as we don't get much time off here in the US. I'm planning on working up until my due date :wacko: That should be fun...:dohh: Can't wait to see pics of your nursery, btw... :)

AFM, ugh...where do I start? Wed's appt with the specialist went pretty well. Baby boy is still measuring 2 weeks ahead, and weighs 3 lbs 14oz at 30 + 2. Doctor was happy overall. 

Today's appt (with my reg OB) didn't quite go as well. My first mistake was deciding it would be "ok" to eat a quick breakfast (fastfood breakfast burrito) with my husband, since we had some extra time before the appt. When we got there, I ran to the bathroom to go pee (forgetting that they would be asking for a urine sample shortly after I arrived). Sure enough, they asked for a sample, and I barely had any to give (so for TMI). We were excited about this appt because the doctor was supposed to do 3d images for us. Well, after waiting there for over an hour past my appt time, we finally got put in a room. My blood pressure was elevated (normally 120/76), today 132/80 and they found elevated protein in my urine sample. I have no idea how much the fastfood may have affected my test results, and now I can only wonder. Doctor is now concerned about possible preeclampsia. They took blood and more urine while I was there to do further testing, and now I have to go back in 1 week for a checkup.

I was very upset at the visit because noone would answer my questions...and of course my internet research this afternoon has done nothing but put me in a panic about this. :nope: On a positive note, I have none of the other symptoms of preeclampsia....very little swelling, no headaches or vision issues, and no rapid weight gain (I've only gained 4lbs so far). Hopefully it is nothing, but if you guys could think positive thoughts for me, I'd appreciate it. Thx :hugs:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Mbababy...Sending :hugs:

I'm sure everything will be just fine. Your b/p is well within 3rd trimester limits unless it's a huge jump for you? The protein may be because you had to squeeze it out, it can't have been as fresh as the urine you flushed away! Lol. Great news that you have no other symptoms - keep positive.

Nats. We finish work on the same day. It coincides with spring break over here so I can finish a day before the kids. I am so ready to finish now, we had an attempted robbery this week ( I work in a pharmacy ) and it really shook me up. 2 men came in pulling down there ski masks and balaclavas armed with pepper spray. Luckily the shop was full so they turned and walked back out again....a bit too close for comfort. If it was up to DH I wouldn't be allowed to go back. 

DH has painted Kits room and we are putting the flooring down this coming weekend. :thumbup:


JB - loving the pictures. Hope your SPD is better x

Enjoy your weekend lovely ladies. X


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - I shouldn't think that the fast food would affect anything that quick, and I agree with mapleleaf about your urine.
At my appointments, if I cant go the midwife doesn't force it which is great....I have never been able to "pee on demand"

Mapleleaf - shocking about what happened at work!
So glad i dont have to bother with any of that....I'm a stay at home mum anyway.


I have my scan on Monday....eek, 2 more sleeps, I'm hoping baby's kidneys have healed, FX! We'll get the sex confirmed as well.....2 people I've seen in the last week have said that they are sure that I'm having a boy. We will see!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Mbababy, I'm sorry your Drs weren't answering your questions. That's no good. Good luck with everything.

Mapleleaf, oh how scary, I'm sorry you have to work in that kind of environment!

Kirst, woohoo on your coming up scan. Prayers the kidney infection is gone.

All is going well here. Praying we have some money come thru this coming week, so I can start buying a few needed things for baby.


----------



## kirst76

Thanks Dorian.
We live week to week here regarding money too, so every 2 weeks when I get money I find its already spent.....next week I'm going to pay bills and buy a new duvet for us in the colours we are doing the room in, and the following fortnight it will all go on the baby. I dont do BF so will need new bottles and formula etc. The other day when I was doing the groceries I saw formula had gone up.....its almost $29 a tin now!!!!
I wish I could BF!


----------



## kirst76

ohh, forgot to ask also, has anyone else been really thirsty lately?
I'm drinking around 4 litres of water a day and still wake in the night parched.


----------



## Dorian

Is there medical reasons you can't bf Kirst? Yes, formula is so very expensive. Prayers for finances to get better.

Yes, I seem to be more thirsty too!


----------



## kirst76

I had a series of strokes when I was 7 that left me paralysed down my right side, I tried so hard to BF with my first but only having the use of one arm I could never latch her on properly and if I could I didn't have the strength in my arm to hold her properly. So with the others i just decided to bottle feed from the outset.
Finances will get better, I find things are mostly always tight after Christmas....and with bubs coming soon they are stretched.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy, hoping the urine and BP were one-offs! I have the opposite problem, my blood pressure is really low, I've almost fainted a few times on the subway :-(

ML how terrifying! I would be dreading work as well...

I have to work up to my C-section date, as I have no pay if I go off early, and since DH is a student right now, we'd have no income. 

My pain is cured! I occasionally have some slight shooting pain in the groin, but I can say I'm 95% cured! The acupuncture, massage, chiropractor and heat and ice packs have worked their miracle. I'm so relieved...

Just got news that Zoë's big girl furniture is done and ready to be delivered! :dance: So excited to see what it looks like in her room. I think I want to get a white crystal dangly chandelier for her room too, to complete the look :cloud9:

I have a lot of stress going on at work and in our lives right now, unrelated to pregnancy. Won't go into it here, but it's in my journal. Also, I've been fighting a cold for 2 weeks now that I can't seem to kick. :cry: And least I don't hurt everywhere on top of this!

Hugs ladies!!!


----------



## kirst76

I've been reading through your journal JB, so sorry to hear about your MIL, hugs!
Glad to hear your not in pain anymore also.


----------



## Dorian

Woohoo, glad your pain is gone Junebug!

Oh Kirst, I'm sorry to hear that. Using a boppy pillow to prop baby up didnt' help probably, huh? Darn, I wish I could give you some advice to help with the bfing :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Mbabay, love the nursery. I hope to have some great progress on the nursery next weekend. I have a four day weekend! I&#8217;ll pray everything goes well at your next appointment. Hopefully it was temporary.

Nat0619, great news on your mat leave date. Now you can start counting down.

Kirst76, I didn&#8217;t realize formula was so expensive. OMG, I hope I can breastfeed for as long as possible. I am very thirsty all the time.

Junebug, I hope things get better for you. At least the pain is gone. I&#8217;m off to check out your journal.

AFM, Nothing new really to report. My baby shower will be March 10, so I&#8217;ve been really busy registering. One of my friends I haven&#8217;t seen in a while gave me an early shower gift. Two adorable outfits and a gift card for $100. I plan on using that gift card to get the stroller. Sweetpea is moving around a lot an especially moves when I talk to her. I'm hoping to get another scan before she's born, I would love to see her again.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - I tried different pillows and positions and everything....it didn't help that she was quite sick and small when born (5lb 9 but overdue) and had to be in an incubator. She was in the SCBU and because my milk hadn't come in she was getting dehydrated so the midwives/nurses were having to supp feed her.

Ceedee - $29 is for one of the higher end formulas....closest to breastmilk....you can get cheaper formulas for less than $20 but I would rather go with the best so I know that baby is getting the next best thing to me, IYKWIM.

AFM - I had my scan this morning....baby is definitely a girl....we saw girly bits :) and her kidneys are all healthy now!!!!
I see my midwives on Friday also.
My two younger girls are both coming down with something....Caoilainn has thick and gross snot and Gabi was coughing this morning. Gabi is at school now and once we had got back from the scan we picked up miss C from kindy as she didn't sleep overly well last night, so she has been bathed and is in bed having a nap.


----------



## Dorian

Good morning Ladies,

Woohoo, we finally got some snow outside! It wont last long, probably just the day. But it's beautiful right now.

OIC Kirst. I agree, buying the best formula is better. Sorry your girls are sick, hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay kirst, so glad the kidney issue is resolved! Hope the girls won't be sick long. I can't kick my cold, it's been 2 weeks now :-( 

I have my OB apt tomorrow morning. Not expecting anything out of the ordinary. My weight has dramatically increased in the last few weeks. Trying not to be too discouraged, I managed the lose it all the first time around and am determined to again!


----------



## Mbababy

Good morning ladies....hope everyone had a great weekend :) 

Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragement on the test results :hugs:

Maple, that is scary about the attempted robbery! I bet you're breathing a sigh of relief that your mat date is closely in sight!!

Kirst, so glad your scan went well! Yay! :) and yes, I am thirsty all of the time!!

Junebug, that is awesome news about your pain being gone!! And I love the crystal chandelier idea for Zoelle's room....how awesome is that?? :) Hope you're able to kick your cold....I am also suffering with a cold, so I can definitely commiserate :(

CeeDee, can't wait to see pics of your nursery! And I'm jealous of your 4-day weekend!! 

AFM, I went and checked my own blood pressure over the weekend, and it was 122/71...so that made me a feel a bit better. I have a follow-up appt. with my OB on Thursday, so hopefully they'll be able to confirm this was all nothing to worry about. 

I'm not sure whether or not to say anything to my OB about how crappy I thought the last appt. was. We waited for over an hour to be seen past our appt (and it was a 9:15am appt). There were clearly WAY too many women there for what he had the "manpower" for. They forgot why we were there (was supposed to be a 3d scan and they thought it was just a heartbeat check)....so he rushed the 3d scan and of course found no good pictures. He then talked to us in his office, and mentioned how because of the protein in the urine, he's have to take a full blood panel and start seeing me weekly. I got upset because everytime they take blood from me, it's a traumatic experience because my veins love to "hide" (last time they took it through my hand). Then when I got upset, he asked me if I was depressed saying that it wasn't "normal" for me to be that upset and crying, which only made me MORE upset. UGH...it was the worst appt. ever. He just seemed annoyed and anxious for me to leave.

Anyway..sorry for being such a buzzkill on here lately. I've been hesitating to post because every post of mine lately has negative drama attached :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww :hugs: hun, feel free to vent here, or come into my journal... I know what you mean, I've stopped posting in many threads because some people don't like what I can contribute with my medical knowledge...

I would bring it up. That you felt extra worried and that you felt the apt did not provide you with answers, just more questions... If he's a good doc he'll address your concerns :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Mbababy, so sorry to hear you've had a rough time of it with your latest appointment. Good that your BP seems back to normal on the recent test you did though :thumbup: Hopefully it was just a little blip and Thursday's appointment will show all is fine.

Kirst, so glad to hear your little girl's kidneys are now all good :thumbup:

Maple Leaf, how scary what happened at work :nope: Not long for us now though until we finish :happydance:

AFM, nothing much more to report really. I am finding I am quite thirsty at times too though like others of you have said. Been shopping with my mom today and am definitely finding walking around the shops hard work now - my hips and back soon start to ache. Can feel now that little one is definitely getting heavier :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - dont worry about being a "buzzkill", we all have issues with one thing and another at times. I think it was very wrong of the OB to have treated you like that. You'd think that specialising in pregnant women, he'd know that we are a hormonal bunch and just because we have the odd cry doesn't mean we are depressed!! What a dork!!!

Junebug - I know that I would rather be talked to honestly about medical stuff and so would a lot of others. If they dont like what you have to say then that is their problem, not yours. Hope you can kick your cold soon....have you been to the doc about it, you may need AB's.

AFM, miss C was sweaty as in the night. I'd given her some ibuprofen before bed as she had the beginnings of a fever (paracetamol doesn't work for her) She is still full up with it today and has her grumpy moments. Miss G has a dry cough and it goes away when I give her anti-histamine so I'm thinking that its just the beginnings of her seasonal asthma. She is at school today.
Oh, and I had a bleeding nose yesterday, must remember to tell my MW on Friday.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hey ladies...

Well after the attempted robbery at the pharmacy on Wednesday, the same guy came back Friday for the real thing!! He walked in with a ski mask on and a box cutter knife and demanded the drugs from the safe! Luckily I don't work Wednesday or Fridays ( I guess someone out there is looking out for me! ). All the girls at work are so shook up and it's certainly made me rethink things....DH really didn't want me to go back...but I spoke to my boss and I have brought my maternity date forward. I only have 5 more shifts to do. Aside from the worry of robbery, I am finding it hard being on my feet all day so think I was quite optimistic thinking I could last longer....

Kirst, there is nothing worse than the kids being sick, makes you feel so helpless...my boy and husband have had 3 nosebleeds in the last week, I was told it might be the humidity in the house but clearly it's winter here and summer where you are so I guess there is no connection. Lol - I was told nosebleeds and bleeding gums are common in pregnancy though but still worth a mention.

Mbababy, we seem to all be suffering at this late stage so don't hesitate to moan, chances are one of us will be experiencing the same. Oh the joys!!

Nats, OMG since when did shopping at the mall become such a workout?! I actually dread it now. We have ordered crib bedding online and would definitely order my groceries online if I could ( they deliver food etc at all the big supermarkets in the UK and I miss the convenience of that)

JB - so pleased you are feeling better again, look after yourself and don't let that B/P get too low....we don't want you fainting on us.

Dorian....did the snow stick around? I love the prettiness of snow, just not the danger of it.

Big news for me is some Canadian friends have organized a baby shower for me, it was supposed to be a surprise but apparently I can't stop buying things so I had to be told not to buy anything else. I am really touched as we moved from England 4 years ago and have found making friends hard work - I really didn't expect a baby shower and have never even attended one - I am a baby shower virgin so I've no idea what to expect. Sorry for the long ramble.......well done if you reached the end. Lol


----------



## kirst76

woohoo for only 5 more shifts ML. Sucks about the robbery, I'd be very shaken too whether there or not!!

I feel like I'm too old for this shit today.....I'm so tired! I walked miss C to kindy and then Miss G to school (they are next to one another) and on the way back I was in so much pain. Usually its just my back but today it was down low in my pelvis. When I was pregnant with C, I was walking to kindy with G right up until 2 days before miss C was born....I dont think I'll be able to do that this time!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh wow ML! Yay for only 5 shifts left, I'd so be out of there! Enjoy your shower, I had 3 with my first pregnancy and got spoiled! :flower: I know what you mean, I found it very hard to make new friends when I moved to Toronto from Montreal (not an international move but still tough for me)... Luckily I met DH 3 years later and have managed to keep in touch with a few close friends.

:hugs: kirst, I hope the back pain is temporary! Have you tried a heated bean bag?

Here is a repost from my journal, getting lazy :blush:

"Happy 29 weeks little Z and happy Valentine's day everyone!!!! 9 weeks and 1 day until we meet Zacharie, and 8 weeks and 3 days of work left...

Well, I'm measuring at 27 weeks, so he's not worried about polyhydramnios. I am starting to swell at the ankles so he thinks this fast weight gain is water retention. I can hope, that means it'll be easy to lose I'm now up 21 lbs at 29 weeks 

Not so good: still have 5+ blood in urine and he doesn't know why. Apparently this is a lot more than what they normally see in pregnancy, so he's sending me to see a urologist. At least we know the kidney ultrasound is normal. I don't know what else it can be. I'll try to research it a bit tonight if I don't crash...

Z was awake at 5:30AM (and so was I). I watched her on the monitor and she went back to sleep at 6:10AM so N and I could get ready to leave early for my apt without having to worry about getting her ready. She was still out cold when we left at 6:55AM! Needless to say, I'm due for an early bedtime tonight, I'm on call and my pager kept going off until 11:30PM. It's been a rough week of call, luckily most of what I follow can be managed over the phone so I don't have to physically go in..."

I also saw my GP, turns out I have a sinusitis so I am now on antibiotics... Oh and my BP? 110 over 50, no wonder I feel faint very often!


----------



## kirst76

Far out junebug, you have to look after yourself. If you've never had sinusitis before, it is really hard to shake, and tend to hang on for dear life. Hope the AB's you're on can kick it!
Hopefully they can find the cause of the blood in the urine!

As for my sore back, it only hurts when I walk....I think its from the sway of my back that this baby has caused. When I sit I have myself propped up with so many cushions, so I am comfy....hopefully once baby is born it'll all go back to normal.

Anyone else out there with varicose/spider vein probs since being preg?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Maple Leaf, glad you are leaving work earlier now, that does sound very scary :wacko: Also best if you are on your feet all day. I'm counting down to when I finish now and I just do a 'sit down all day' office job :haha: I feel fine physically still continuing work but I think I am very much mentally winding down :haha:

Kirst, are your girls feeling better now?

Junebug, sorry you are feeling poorly. I had bad sinuses once, made me feel so groggy :nope: Hopi ear candles cured mine :thumbup:

Mbababy, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I get at least 2 sinus infections per year requiring antibiotics. I also have recurring bronchitis and lung infections. I got tested for cystic fibrosis but thankfully don't have it!

Good luck with your apt tomorrow Mbababy!


----------



## kirst76

Thanks for thinking of us nat....one of them just has seasonal asthma and is on an anti-histamine, if it gets worse I need to give her an inhaler and the little one has been snotty for days. We dont do kindy on a Friday though so she has the next 3 days to come right.

Junebug - good that you dont have CF but I understand about the sinus infections....I am prone to them as well and find them really hard to kick, as the doctor tells me "you're allergic to all the good anti-biotics"

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow mbaby!

I have MW tomorrow morning and then see ob on Monday to see about my TL....I know its the right thing to do, I think my head needs to rule my heart sometimes!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Everyone! 

Junebug, sorry about the rough week of on call (the universe should know we don't have the energy for this, right??!). Hope the blood in the urine is nothing *crossing fingers for you* and hope the sinusitis goes away soon!

Nat, I can relate to everything feeling "heavier" lately. I keep bringing something little for lunch so I don't have to walk to my car at noon time to get lunch! Pathetic I know...but so much easier :thumbup:

Maple, how scary that the guy came back!! Thank goodness you weren't working that day! Hope your shower goes wonderfully :) I am having a little shower this weekend too, and am really looking forward to it :)

Kirst, I had to chuckle when I read your post about feeling too old :) This is the first week that I've truly felt exhausted...like I don't want to do anything. I just can't believe I have 2 months to go :nope: I haven't had any problems with spider veins yet (knock on wood). Hope your kiddos are feeling better soon! :hugs:

AFM, thanks for everyone for being so understanding. You gals are awesome :thumbup: I had my appt. and everything is normal. The bloodwork came back normal, as did my urine test this morning. And my BP was 121/71. I am so grateful everything came back ok...but I think they really worry people unnecessarily. My appt. was with the nurse, who was very nice, so I haven't had a chance to talk to the OB about what happened the other day. I guess one of the things that worries me is that although this OB had tons of great reviews online, there was one that was not so good. The person said that during delivery, he was really rushed and basically a jerk, and that she felt forced into making decisions against her birth plan (he widely claims that he supports natural child birth...and is a "different" kind of doctor because he is so caring and gives extra time to his patients). There is no doubt that the doctor I saw that day was the "rushed" doctor...so I worry about what I'll do if he has an "off" day on my due date. :shrug: I really need to talk to him about my concerns...just dreading it. And God forbid I have the audacity to start :cry: during my conversation with him! Sorry...just venting and hoping I don't have to switch OBs this late in the game :nope:


----------



## kirst76

Glad your appointment went well mbababy....hope that the ob is having a great day when you go into labour!

Still waiting for MW...its now 10.45 am and she said she'd be here at 10 -10.30.

Dad is coming over tomorrow to help Rob move the bedrooms over.....I cant wait, I'm getting so antsy that nothing will be organised. Then next weekend all Rob will have to do is paint a wall in our room. Curtains and other stuff can just wait....I'm over trying to be organised but def want the girls room sorted!


----------



## kirst76

MW's have just left....they had an emergency at the hospital. One of her patients had been bleeding and she doesn't have a good history.....this is her 12th pregnancy, poor lady!!
I'm all good and so is the little girl. Blood pressure all good as is my urine. Babys heartrate was 150bpm. Got my full scan report and she is apparently measuring a bit small but I'm not concerned as I was told by an obstetrician that I'd probably have small babies. Neither me or my brother were big and my biggest baby was 7lb2oz, which I thought was huge, but according to everyone else was still on the small side, lol!
I'll see my MW's in another 2 weeks and then it will be every week!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news kirst and Mbababy, so glad everything is great!!!

I still haven't heard about my urology apt :-(

Z's big girl furniture is arriving tomorrow!!! :dance:


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Glad your appts went well Kirst and Mbababy!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Kirst and Mbababy, glad both your appointments went ok.

I had my MW appointment this morning and all was thankfully still good for me too :happydance: BP was 106/60, urine fine, bump measuring 31cm so just right for my 31 weeks and little one's heartbeat was good :cloud9: She had a feel and thinks baby is head down too which is good :thumbup: Next seeing her on Friday 9th March, she's coming to me at home at 1.30pm after I've had my 'placenta check' scan at the hospital at 11.30 that morning. So I'll hopefully know then if my placenta has moved up or not and whether I will need a c-section. She is then going to go through birth plan with me :wacko:

I was very relieved today actually to see my BP and urine were both fine as I've had a couple of instances of flashing lights in my vision - once nearly 2 weeks ago and then again yesterday at work :wacko: It has lasted about 15-20 minutes both times and is really strange when it happens, it's hard to see properly :nope: I've not had any kind of headache with it either time and no other symptoms at all - no dizziness, nausea etc - just purely the vision thing. Told MW this morning and she said it could be caused by a drop in BP or blood sugar. Could even be down to baby being in a certain position where s/he presses on a blood vessel for a while and then, when s/he moves, my BP may briefly 'spike' a bit. She didn't seem concerned and just said to monitor it and if it keeps happening to let her know and she'll check my BP again.

On the subject of decorating, my friend's chap is coming tomorrow to do the wood panelling and new skirting in the nursery :happydance: So work is starting on it this weekend :thumbup:

x


----------



## kirst76

Nat - I'm measuring 31cms too....and I'm almost 34 weeks, lol.

Bedrooms are going ok....there isn't a lot I can do anyway.
Rob is through there pottering about, I should go and see what I can do to help....if anything.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Good weekend all?

Work has got going on our nursery :thumbup: Wood panelling around bottom half of walls, new skirting and dado rail all done and looks lovely :thumbup: Wallpaper on top half of wall is also all stripped :happydance: OH planning to polyfilla any dents on walls and ceilings and then we can get painting it all :thumbup:

We ordered all the furniture from Babies R Us yesterday and the moses basket :happydance: It should all be delivered in the next couple of weeks or so hopefully so we've got some time to get on with painting etc before it comes. Will then also need a new carpet, got to have a look at what colour will be best. One disappointing thing yesterday was that they have discontinued the wallpaper we wanted in the 'Winnie the Pooh Starry Night' theme we are having. So we will now just have to paint the top half of the walls white with the border above the dado rail. Have got some wall stickers though to dot around the walls :thumbup: Also bought the cot bedding yesterday, and the light shade, but still need to get a cotbed mattress. Just want to get a few other little things in the range too, ie changing mat to go on top of the dresser, cot mobile and they do some wall hangings that we might get too. But not much else to buy then, we have got a lot of stuff little one needs now :happydance:

32 weeks today, only 8 weeks to go!!

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Morning Nats. Sounds like you have made some great progress on the nursery.
My nursery is finished. It has been painted and DH has put down some lovely wooden flooring. I have also ordered cot and furniture arriving on Friday hopefully. We have put up the travel system and had a play and with it. It suddenly hit me - OMG we are having a baby! Lol
Off to the Drs this morning for my pre-natal. Quiet week at work ahead thankfully.
Hope you all had a good weekend and are ready for the week ahead.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies, things are hectic here, just thought I'd check in. Z's big girl furniture is amazing, now I need to start transitioning her to it. Any ideas from our pro-mamas? We do have a crib in her room as well, I was thinking of starting her in the crib then wait until she's 2 for the big girl bed? I will take pics soon to post in my journal.

30 weeks today. I can't believe I'll have a newborn again in 8 weeks 1 day :dohh: All of a sudden I'm remembering how tough it was with Z for the first 2 months and thinking why the HELL I'm doing this again? LOLLLL


----------



## kirst76

junebug - let her sleep on the big bed during the day if she wants too....let it be her choice though. A friend of mine suggests rolling up a towel or similar and placing it under the bottom sheet so the little ones dont fall out. I've done it for Caoilainn and sometimes, I swear she leaps over it in the night, lol!
I know the panicky feeling you're talking about....with less than 6 weeks to go I'm starting to feel a little that way too, although things are falling into place nicely.

My appointment with my ob went ok the other day. All booked for my tubal. i'll have the surgery within 24 hours of giving birth, my ob said that its a quick and easy operation after baby is born, they dont need a laproscope or anything. They just hook the fallopian tubes with their fingers and clamp them or whatever. There is a 6 in 1000 rate of failure and he said that if its going to fail, it will fail right away rather than 10 years down the track.
Ob did a quick scan too and said that baby is only measuring 32 weeks but as everything else is going well he isn't concerned but if I have any problems to talk to my midwife or go in to the hospital and be monitored.

Next job is to pack hospital bag.....anybody else done this yet?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Crap haven't even thought of that :dohh: Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Nat0619

I haven't started on my bag yet either :wacko: Although have got several things to go in it (maternity towels, disposable knickers, nightwear, robe, clothes for baby, nappies etc). I'll probably do mine when I've finished work.

Kirst, glad your appointment went well x


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Glad the nurseries are all coming along and getting done. 

Glad the appt went well Kirst.

Junebug, yes, let little one play/sleep on the big girl bed and get used to it. Also, let her put what stuffed animals/blankets on it she likes to. It helps her to feel comfy on it. Then start letting her sleep there at night. Some kids will take right to a new bed, and others need some conjoling. lol, and remember baby number 2 may be a super easy baby. They aren't all the same.

I haven't packed my bag yet. Although I know I should, just in case I go early. I really want to get a few maternity nighties to take with me.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK thanks ladies :hugs:

Dorian, I really hope this one is easier. I couldn't put Z down at ALL, she had to sleep on me for the first 3 months. I remember being in tears and exhausted all the time :cry:


----------



## kirst76

JB - my 2nd baby was the easiest of all babies ever.....she slept 10-11 hours at night from 2 and a half weeks.....I hope that this baby is like that, lol!


----------



## Dorian

Junebug, my second baby would NOT sleep anywhere but with me. I couldn't put her down for naps, I couldn't put her in her crib at night. So we co-slept at night and I carried her in a sling/carrier most the day. I would lay her on the floor/bed and play with her, give her tummy time/etc. But if I was up doing something, she had to be with me for months. It was exhausting! LOL, but now, she is 13yrs old and she is the only one of the kids who prefers sleeping outside in her tree fort, instead of in the house :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, that was exactly what Zoë was like. I couldn't shower until DH came home from work. Thank goodness for slings and baby carriers! I just hope this one doesn't mind being put down for even 15 minutes so I can shower and feel human in the morning...


----------



## Maple Leaf

I had my Drs appt and she asked me if I'd packed my hospital bag! I thought it was a bit premature...maybe I'd better get on with it then...lol
Apparently I have to have a swab at 35 weeks. Anyone know what for? Never had one back in England....another difference. Is it for strep B?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes it is hun, standard in North America between 35-36 weeks!


----------



## kirst76

I've never had to have a swab either.


----------



## Dorian

I had my 34 wk checkup today to! All is well. Baby is measuring spot on, my BP is down a few points from 2wks ago (it had been steadily going up, so glad it stopped doing that), baby's hb is 150...I've gained 3 lbs...not sure how, lol, as I seem to be able to put very little in my tummy at one time.

My next apt is in 2 wks, and yes, getting the strep B swab also. Plus we get to have a quick scan to see how baby is lying :happydance:


----------



## kirst76

Glad your appointment went well.

This morning in the supermarket the checkout lady asked how long I had to go, when I told her she said "I bet it will be the longest 5 and a half weeks of your life"
UGGHHH! lol


----------



## Dorian

UGH Kirst, don't you hate comments like that?!!

I had my annual eye exam yesterday. My Dr seemed surprised that I was pg....I mean, I know I am not skinny, so my tummy doesn't stick out real sharply...but, lol. I THINK I look more pg than fat?!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Glad all your appointments seem to be going well. I've got 2 more weeks until my next one yet but have my 'placenta check' scan on the same day too so will get to see Bean :cloud9:

I think I may have, over the past couple of days, started with a few Braxton Hicks :wacko: Do they just feel like a tightness and when you feel your bump it is rock hard? They've tended to last around 20-30 seconds or so I think and just randomly happen but I've had a couple of spells where I've seemed to have two only 5 or 10 mins or so apart :shrug: I've been trying to figure out whether it is BH or just the way baby is lying :shrug: But it feels like too much of my bump is hard for it to be a body part of Bean 

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Nats. I read a perfect description of BHs in a book the other day.

It said it feels like someone has strapped a blood pressure cuff round your abdomen and turned it on. 

That is EXACTLY how mine feel. Hope this helps.


----------



## kirst76

yup; Dorian I do!! I also hate comments like "you dont look that pregnant", which I've had several times this pregnancy....I think i'm huge but apparently according to several people i'm "tiny", lol!
Or with my last pregnancy when I was HUGE I got "is it twins?" and "doesn't look like you've got long to go" 

I've hardly gotten BH with my other pregnancies and haven't had them yet with this one....although the pain I do get on the odd occasion feels like I've been kicked in the crotch.


----------



## Nat0619

Yes Maple Leaf, they do kind of feel like that but not as strong as the BP cuff feels. Had more today. How often do you have them?

I've attached a bump pic of me at nearly 33 weeks - getting pretty big now :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

nice bump pic nat!

Must do another one myself


----------



## Maple Leaf

Nat0619 said:


> Yes Maple Leaf, they do kind of feel like that but not as strong as the BP cuff feels. Had more today. How often do you have them?
> 
> I usually get a couple a day, usually in the evenings. I never got any in my first two pregnancies so it's quite a strange sensation for me. One day last week I had about 4 in an hour but then they stopped (thankfully).
> 
> Nice bump pic by the way..
> 
> I have been feeling baby vibrate down there recently..only the past few days. Very strange sensation. Anyone else?


----------



## kirst76

> I have been feeling baby vibrate down there recently..only the past few days. Very strange sensation. Anyone else?

Yes, I've had that feeling on and off for ages....super annoying!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

I'm ok but had a panic last night :wacko: Woke up about 1.30am with a horrid pain all down my right side - it was a trapped wind kind of pain and actually think that's what it was and it eased off within minutes but for a bit I worried it was labour! :wacko: I got up to pee and lay there for ages awake when got back into bed to see if any more pains came but thankfully not had any more :thumbup: Guess this may be what it gets like now eh, any little twinge I'm going to wonder if things are starting :haha: I think it stems from a fear that I will have the baby early before we've got everything ready :wacko:

In terms of getting everything ready though, the nursery is coming along quite well now :thumbup: Walls were papered with lining paper Saturday and then two coats of paint went on walls and ceiling yesterday :happydance: The room is completely white at the moment (apart from the old blue carpet) but I am planning on starting to paint the wood panelling at the bottom the silver grey colour today :thumbup: Then it will be glossing the skirting, dado and door and we have an old fireplace in the room that we are going to paint white and make a feature of. We also think we've found what colour carpet we'll get so will order that soon. Then waiting to hear when furniture will be delivered, hopefully that won't be long.

We had our tour of the maternity ward on Saturday which was good :thumbup: Was nice to see where our baby will come into the world and the hospital seemed clean and tidy. We've got our antenatal classes then this coming Saturday, got them all in one day 10-4.

x


----------



## Dorian

Morning all,

Nat, glad your scare was nothing.

I, too, had a scare yesterday. Baby was really, really active for about 2 hrs. Then I was really, really tired...ended up taking 2 naps, had a lot of BHs all day long. And a few sharp back pains.

I hope today is better.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

I went to Buffalo (only a 1 hour and 45 minute drive from Toronto) with my GF on Saturday to buy bigger clothes for Zoë, stuff for her big girl room and tons of things for Zach. It was very productive! Yesterday I sorted through everything, went through Zoë's clothes to bag the ones too small for her (giving it all to my friend who is expecting a girl after having 2 boys), washed and folded all her new stuff and Zach's clothes and had a 2 hour nap. Boy am I tired today at work... Seeing the chiro tonight.

Not even having BH's yet. I'm dreading going into labour before the C-section date, as that means DH will not be in town :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

Good to hear that your scare was nothing Nat!! Also its great that your nursery is coming along.

I remember going on the tour with Ella....was a bit scary and exciting at the same time! By the time Gabi was born they had a new birthing annex, I never did the tour while pregnant with her....I was in hospital off and on all pregnancy I knew the place back to front and knew all the staff as well, lol!

Dorian, I hope you've had a good day, all those pains etc before time can be scary!

JB - wow, sounds like you had a really productive weekend!

Rob painted the wall in our room in the weekend.....after 3 nights on the mattress on the floor in the living room we are finally going to sleep in there tonight. Now its all come together I absolutely abhor the curtains in there though....cant wait to get new ones, although its not a priority now.

We are almost ready for this baby to come....I need to go into town (half an hour drive away and I dont drive) and get some pyjama pants and some more grandma knickers and get baby some bottles and a couple of vests. Hopefully I'll get in there next week sometime....bubs had best stay put till then!!


----------



## Dorian

Junebug, I hope your little one stays put until the right time. It would stink if dh wasn't there.

Thanks Ladies, the BH have continued. It's odd for me, I don't remember so many of them with my others. But they aren't getting stronger, so I just try to rest more. I can't help remembering my first baby though, born at 35 wks...which I'll be tomorrow!


----------



## CeeDee

Nat, I guess we are all getting to the end of our pregnancies and weird things are happening. I&#8217;m glad the nursery is coming along well.

MapleLeaf, I&#8217;ve been feeling the vibrating as well. I was going to ask my doctor about it, but it seems to be normal from everyone&#8217;s experience.

Dorian, I pray everything is ok.

Junebug, You got a lot done. Just thinking about it all makes me tired. 

I haven&#8217;t had any Braxton Hicks. What&#8217;s weird for me is when I wake up in the morning my feet hurt for a few seconds when I start walking. I also have to make sure I don&#8217;t sit too long or I get really achy in my hips and under my bump.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes Dorian, hope LO stays put a bit longer for you! Keep us posted!

Sounds like we're all getting third tri aches and pains. No wonder given how big our babies/bumps are getting! I had a chiro/acupuncture apt yesterday and going again on Thursday. My fault really for letting the ball drop with my evening ice/heat packs :wacko:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Everyone...just checking in....

Nat, great bump pic! I really need to get my act together and take one. Isn't it awful that I haven't taken a bump picture yet?? :nope: I'm glad to hear your nursery is coming along so well....it's definitely a relief when you're nearing the finish line!

Dorian, I've only had a handful (probably about 5-6) episodes of BHs. It typically happens when I am moving around a lot...and since I have a desk job, I am stagnant most of the time. Hopefully your lil one stays put and cooks a bit longer!

Junebug, I don't know where you get your energy! I get exhausted just reading your posts....I'm seriously envious! 

Maple, YES, I've been getting those intermittent baby "vibrations". I thought I was losing my mind...so it is a relief to read some of you are experiencing the same thing. What IS it anyway??

Kirst, glad things are coming along with your room...sounds like you're in the "just need to get odds and ends" phase like we are :)

CeeDee...I hear you about the hips hurting....I experience that a lot throughout the day....especially when I've been sitting for any length of time.

AFM, I had a shower a week ago and received some very nice gifts. It was fun and everyone had a good time. We are pretty much ready, with the exceptions of some odds and ends we didn't receive at the shower that we still need to get. At my last pee test, they did find another trace amount of protein, but said it was normal to have a trace amount, and given that my blood pressure is still stable, they didn't think it'd be anything to worry about. My OB did call me and apologize for the mess a couple of weeks ago....so things are ok on that front. 

Hard to believe we are so close now, ladies! It still seems surreal to me.


----------



## kirst76

Hubby took a bump pic the other day....we compared it to one I'd had taken whilst pregnant last time, omg I was ginormous with my last baby!!!

Last night I had this pain under my ribs, and if I breathed to deeply would just about cry!! After dinner I said to my husband that I needed to sit down, so he did dishes, etc....bless him!
I cant wait to have this baby now....I'm a lil bit over it!!!

Anyway....here is the pic hubby took the other day 35+1
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6302016.jpg


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Ladies. I see my MW next Wed, and get a U/S, so we'll see what is what. Maybe she'll want to do a cervix check.

Ceedee, I, too, have the hip/under bump pain if I stand or sit in a straight back chair for too long. My baby feels like s/he's lying in an oblique position, so maybe that is why.

Mbababy, I haven't taken a bump picture either! My bh's are usually when I've been sitting or laying down for awhile. Glad your nursery is almost done too. That's nice your Dr appologized! I still find it surreal that I'm having another one too.

Kirst, great bump picture! Glad the nursery is almost done. MIL and I have been talking cribs, so I think she's going to get it for me :happydance:

Have a great day all.


----------



## CeeDee

Great picture kirst!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

I'm doing ok. Have resigned myself to not having a full night's sleep for ages now though :wacko: - awake every hour or two with aching hips and legs and a need to turn over! Only got 3 more days to go to work though - tomorrow then two days next week (Wed and Thurs) :happydance:

Got a busy week coming up next week :wacko:. Got our antenatal day on Saturday, then I'm out for my future sis-in-law's Hen meal Saturday night. Then we are having new windows and doors all fitted early next week, got my final two days at work, then got placenta scan and midwife next Friday.

Also ladies, it's March! Our babies are due next month!! :wacko:

x


----------



## kirst76

I hear you on the sleeping thing Nat!!!

This baby has really screwed with my body clock over the last couple of weeks. I generally wake about 3ish with the need to pee, and after I've gotten up I cant get back to sleep....grrr! When I finally do get back to sleep at around 5:30-6am its not good sleep so I wake feeling like i've been hit by a bus.
Last night I must've woken about 12:30ish, gotten up to pee and then didn't go back to sleep. At 1:30am miss 6 called out and said that she was scared, so I went in to her room and then miss 2 woke up as well, so we came through to the lounge and all snuggled on the couch and then at around 2 I made everyone a milo and put them back to bed. I still couldn't sleep so sat up and read and got back to bed at 3:30am. 
Today I am feeling like crap and miss 2 is being a grumpy mole, lol! Cant wait til she goes down for a nap!!!!!

Had my MW come yesterday, all is well with baby, her heart rate was 137bpm. My blood pressure is a little low though but I've put on 1.3kg in the last 4 weeks....which is great for me considering I generally lose weight and also baby is small. I'm on weekly visits now. Scary!!!!
Also because Caoilainn came so fast (45 minutes after my waters had broken) my MW told me what to do in the event that baby comes on the way to the hospital which is 30+ minutes away.....I am fully confident that in the event that happens that we'll manage. I dearly hope it doesn't come to that though!!!

Tomorrow or Sunday we are going in to town and buying some bits for my hospital bag and even though baby has plenty of clothes I've decided I am going to buy her one thing brand new.....will get all stuff washed and then pack our hospital bags....eekk!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hello ladies....

Well I am now officially on maternity leave. It was a bittersweet day for me yesterday. I did shed a little tear. I am taking a full year off but seriously doubt I will be going back....we have no family over here to help with child care and I took time off with Eva and Max until they started school too. 

We have a wide outbreak of whooping cough here in BC so I had a free immunization shot on Tuesday. Pregnant women are top of the priority list...

It is DDs 13th birthday on Monday so I have an LMFAO themed disco to prepare for tomorrow night!! Why did I agree to a house party? Lol

Baby wise, things seem fine. Back at the Drs next week. No real complaints here.

Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend. Have a good one. X


----------



## kirst76

Glad you're doing well! 
I did a party for my daughter 4 weeks before I was due last time....by the end of the day I was absolutely shattered, dont forget to rest when you need to!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Doing fairly fine here too. But I hear you on the no sleeping. This week has been just awful, I am up 2 or 3 times a night, and can't go right back to sleep. Been taking 2 naps on some days...so glad I can do that! 

And the BH's are getting more and more. I am going to count them today. Was up on my feet doing a lot of in and out of stores yesterday, grocery shopping and such. And last night the BH's were worse, plus I was having some sharp pains in my cervix (at least that's the area they are in, so assuming here). I am going to ask my MW on Wed to do a check and see if I am dialated at all. It seems to me baby is doing some pushing down there, walking is not fun anymore....and then, maybe I just over did it yesterday. LOL

On a good note, my MIL is ordering me a Crib!! :happydance: and mattress. I can't wait for it to get here :)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Dorian, hope you're feeling better and that the BH have died down a bit for you :hugs: I definitely think I'm having these every now and again now, some days more than others :shrug: I seem to have more when I'm sat at my desk at work :wacko:

Maple Leaf, hope your daughter's party went well :thumbup:

We've got lots going on in the house at the moment. New windows have started today, upstairs is all done :happydance: So baby's room now has a brand new window :thumbup: They are back tomorrow to do the downstairs and the two doors. We're almost done with painting in the nursery now, just got to do around the window now the new one is in. Going to order the new carpet some time this week so hopefully that will then be fitted soon. Just then waiting for delivery of furniture, not heard yet about that, going to chase it up later this week if not heard. Finish work this week thank god, just in Wednesday and Thursday :happydance:

We had our antenatal class on Saturday, was pretty good. Useful tips on labour and birth etc but not as much about caring for baby when s/he is actually here as I thought.

Can't believe I'm due 6 weeks today! :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I wonder if any of our April babies will be March babies? Seems everyone is holding on great!

I can't believe I'll be meeting this little guy in 6 weeks and 2 days :wacko: Had my OB apt today with a BPP: estimated weight is just over 4 lbs already, HR 154, and BPP 8/8. No more blood in my urine?? Weird! My weight in clinic is the same as the last apt 3 weeks ago, shocking really as I have completely indulged and given up on not gaining too much!

Nat, sounds like things are progressing nicely!

Nice bump Kirst!!!

Did tons over the weekend, mostly in Z's big girl room. Did more shopping for her (toddler toilet seat for bathroom, side guard rail for new big girl bed, new multi-view monitor, stool, purchased online last week and picked up in store!). I also got a pretty new lamp for her. Her room is coming together nicely. I already have washed all of the newborn and 0-3 months clothes I have. Not much left to do other than attempt the transition to the big girl room, after the new video monitor is installed!

Dorian, how are your BH's?


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! Hope everyone had a great and productive weekend :)

Junebug, excellent news about your appt! Hopefully the blood stays away! Sounds like Zoe's room is coming along fabulously, too...she must be excited!

Nat, sounds like you're doing great with the nursery....it's always awesome when everything finally comes together. Can't wait to see pics!

Dorian, excellent news on the crib! :happydance: Sorry to hear you're still dealing with numerous BHs...good luck on Wed with your appt!

Maple, good luck with your daughter's party! Sounds like it's going to be a blast! I'm envious of you being on mat leave already....I have to work up until the date :(

Kirst, glad to hear your last appt. went well! Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your sleep :(

AFM, I have another growth scan as well as a reg OB appt scheduled for Thursday. Hopefully baby won't be measuring too far ahead (has been 2 weeks ahead for the last month) as they always give me grief about it. I finally have all of my odds and ends for the nursery, and have started putting my hospital bag together. I have been having a lot of difficulty sleeping (hip pain and restless leg mainly), but I know I'm preaching to the choir :wacko: Other than that, everything is going well...baby is still very active (and hopefully head down!!).


----------



## kirst76

Nat - glad your nursery is coming along nicely!

JB - I wonder the same....kinda wish i'd go in March. My last baby was supposed to come in November but came in October.
Also i wonder how many April babies will turn in May babies??
Sounds like you are almost there regarding rooms and stuff...yay for that!

mbababy - good luck with the growth scan....our baby has been measuring 2 weeks behind for the last 6 weeks or so, lol!


----------



## Dorian

Nat, wow, lots going on at your house, sounds great!

Junebug, sounds like the nursery is coming along great! My crib is ordered, can't wait for it to get here!

Mbababy, glad things are going well. Hope your apts go well this week.

Thanks Ladies. The BHs are still there, some days more so than others. Dh told the kids yesterday that I need a week of less work around the house, no lifting, etc. So I am going to get spoiled this week :) Next Tues I hit wk 37, so then it would be perfectly fine for me to have my little one early. My back hurts today, and there is no specific reason why, as I didn't do a lot yesterday. I had to get up and go pee at least 4 times last night! Can't wait to see the MW tomorrow and see what she says!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

How exciting Dorian! Back pain can be the first sign! Curious to see what MW says!

32 weeks today :dance: I can't believe I'll be holding my newborn in 6 weeks and 1 day. I'm getting really excited but also a bit nervous as to how this will affect Zoë. She's a real mommy's girl these days...


----------



## kirst76

Wow Dorian, lucky you getting spoiled....hope it continues.

This week my husband is on nights which means extra stuff for me to have to take care of....I'm so glad that next week is days!!!

I've been having funny little back pains as well. When I sit on the couch sometimes my back will hurt for about a minute or so (super badly too) and then ease up.....could these be similar to BH??? I've always had normal BH from about 32-34 weeks but haven't had any with this baby.


----------



## Dorian

Kirst, I had contractions in my lower back with my first three kids. So I would think that your's are probably BH's. At least, it sounds like what it's like. lol


----------



## kirst76

Thanks Dorian, I've only ever had them in my abdomen. 
When it happens it kinda feels like a nerve is being pinched if that makes sense.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hubby and I entertained the whole weekend starting Friday night. One of his good friends from college came from Chicago for a visit. It was fun, but definitely a lot of work. Five more weeks for me!

Nat0619, All your housework sounds good. You&#8217;ll have a brand new house when it&#8217;s all done. How is maternity leave going?

Junebug,I&#8217;m glad the medical issues have cleared up. It&#8217;s a good thing. I wonder if there will be any March babies too. Everyone is doing so well. Hopefully Zoe won&#8217;t have a hard time adjusting to Zacharie you just never know.

Dorian, Sorry you are having a such a hard time. Keep us posted on your midwife appointment.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow CeeDee I don't know how you handled entertaining all weekend. At this point when I have people over I tell them to make themselves at home, I do make dinner but I'm not shy going to bed early :haha:

Dorian, waiting for an update on your MW apt! :hugs:

I finally have an apt with the urologist on April 3rd. Not sure what he'll say. We'll see!


----------



## kirst76

Ceedee, it sounds like you did well entertaining!

JB, glad you finally got you appointment! With any luck I'll have had this wee madam by then, lol!


This morning i woke up tired. I'm so tired of being tired!!!!
Now we have everything ready for this wee lady, I'm ready for her to come!

I'm so over it!!!!
Midwife appointment this arvo.


----------



## Dorian

My checkup today:

Baby is looking great, head down, good hb, and had dropped low (Baby, not the hb. lol). We did a U/S, my placenta looks great, but I have a lot of fluid. Not so much that MW is worried though. I am also measuring at 37 cm, and 2 wks ago, I was measuring at 34cm! My BP is slightly high, but I think it's due to allergies. I also have lost 2lbs in the past 2 wks and MW wants me to gain a few lbs, as I've only gained 13 altogether.

All in all, it was a good checkup and MW is very happy with things. She wont do an internal though, till wk 38...darn, I was wanting to see if the pains I was having was my cervix dialating. MW said all the Bh's are good.

Hugs Kirst, I am tired of being tired too. I wake up about every 2 hrs to go pee in the night...ugh.
I got home and my crib had been delivered!! The older two kids got it all put together (my oldest son is 17 and loves putting things together). My car seat is ready. My db is packed.....lol, now all I need is some diapers!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hey ladies...

Good news about the appointment JB.

Fingers crossed she is on her way Kirst - you are nearly full term - yay.

CeeDee you must have the patience of a saint. We have back to back visitors now this summer and I am already stressing out about it! 

Dorian - glad everything is on track.i can't help thinking you are going to go soon! X

Eva's party was a huge success and the boys and girls were well behaved if a little loud! 

I have been fighting a horrendous cough since last week, at my Drs appointment on Monday she suggested it might be allergies ( I do suffer, but only seasonal allergies- hay fever.)
She listened to my chest and recommended an inhaler. I have never used one before and was pretty hesitant. I have used it twice (once a day) since Monday and today I feel great. The cough has virtually gone and the chest rattle is on its way to extinction. I have been left with sore ribs from the coughing though.

I get to do my strep B swap at my next appointment so that should be fun. Lol

I started maternity leave and was looking forward to a quiet week, but BC teachers are on a 3 day strike so I have had 2 children at home all week with me. They finish for 2 weeks spring break on Friday anyway so my 'maternity leave' from the kids will officially start on 26th march which doesn't leave me too much time after all. He he


----------



## kirst76

Glad your appointment went well Dorian. Will they do a S&S at the next appointment or just check your cervix?
Nice of your son to put it all together for you!!!

Glad your cough is better ML! 
With my second baby my asthma was virtually non-existent but with the 3rd I had all kinds of problems and would wake in the night panicking because I couldn't breathe...the doctor said its much more dangerous to not breathe than be on a preventer so have stayed on preventer right through with this baby too and only need my medicine inhaler a couple of times a week.


----------



## kirst76

Just seen MW, everything is good. BP 90/50, heartrate was 144bpm.
I lost a kilo over the course of the last week....dont know how, I've been super hungry!!! And the best news of all is that baby has finally dropped.....woohoo!!!!

Come on baby girl!!!!!


----------



## Dorian

Maple leaf, glad the inhaler is helping you. Hope the coughing/sore ribs go away soon.

Woohooo Kirst :happydance:hope it's soon for you too. S&S? a sweep? my MW doesn't do them, as far as I know. She is totally for going as natural as possible, with no intervention unless it's nessessary. Which I really LOVE. Even with my last baby, who was 12 days late, I had no sweep.


----------



## Mbababy

Just returned from my growth scan and my ob appt (back-to-back). Everything went well....BP was normal (126/80), HR for lil one was 145. I haven't gained a thing since last appt, but little one has gained 2 pounds (so I guess technically I must have lost weight?). He is still 2 weeks ahead and measuring 6 pounds 2 ounces at 34+3!

Glad to hear everyone who had an appt today had a successful one! :happydance: Phew!!

ML, glad your cough is better!!

CeeDee, glad your entertaining went well!

JB, best of luck on your appt on 4/3 :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Glad to hear appointments are going well :thumbup: I've got my next MW appointment tomorrow, after scan to check placenta first in the morning :wacko: So I will know tomorrow if I need a caesarean or not.

Finished work today :happydance: So looking forward to a few lie-ins hopefully before little one decides to make his or her appearance :thumbup:

Still not heard when nursery furniture is going to be delivered so going to chase that up soon. We ordered the carpet last night though and that is being fitted on Tuesday :happydance:

x


----------



## Dorian

Mbababy, glad your apt went well!

Nat, hope you can enjoy some quiet time before baby arrives.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - yeah, S&S = stretch and sweep. I had 2 when I was overdue with my second baby. So glad I did because I really didn't want to be induced. 
There was this obstetrician here a while ago (cant remember where he was from) but he did them on all of his patients from 38 weeks and had never had a woman go overdue.
I spoke to my MW about it and she will only do them if the woman is overdue and the cervix is soft.....she says there is no point in forcing things.

mbababy - maybe you've got a 10pounder in there...j/k, I hope baby isn't too big for you!

Nat - hope your placenta has moved and tht the furniture shows up soon. Enjoy your lie ins!


----------



## Mbababy

kirst76 said:


> mbababy - maybe you've got a 10pounder in there...j/k, I hope baby isn't too big for you!!

Me too!! :shock: I'm actually 6 feet tall...so I'm hoping the reason he is not "average" is only because I'm not exactly "average". I guess we'll find out soon enough! :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Good news my end - scan this morning showed my placenta has moved so I don't need a caesarean :happydance: So just got to wait now and see when little one chooses to make his/her appearance :shrug: Midwife appointment good too - BP still 100/60, urine fine and Bean's heartbeat good :cloud9:

Such a nice feeling having finished work :thumbup:

Got my friend's chap coming round tonight to finish off the bit of wood panelling and dado rail by the window so we just need to paint that then and all is done with nursery decorating apart from just putting the border up :happydance:

x


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - talking to a friend the other day about babies and she said that her sister was 11lbs and her mum said she was the easiest to have because once her head was out the weight of her body just slid the rest of her out.....dont think i could like that though!!
In saing that though, my littlest baby (5lb 9) was the most difficult.

Nat - great news about your placenta!!
Yay on almost having finished the nursery!!


----------



## kirst76

I've been nesting big time!

I have all the baby clothes washed and folded, hospital bags packed for both me and her, and yesterday I changed the lounge around.
I made some swaddles for the bassinet too and washed them and the carseat cover again, so thats all ready.
The only thing I haven't done is make up the bassinet, but with miss C I ended up doing it about 7 times and then re-did it yet again when we got home from hospital. I'm holding back this time, lol!!

OMG....look at my ticker....baby is full term!!!! 19 days to go....come on little girl!!!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Glad you had a good check up Nat. I go for my 37 wk one tomorrow.

Kirst, glad you've got things all organized. Me too. Been washing and getting everything ready. Bag is packed and ready to go.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sounds like we're all getting organised now :thumbup:

As for me, carpet has been fitted in nursery this morning and OH's stepdad is coming tomorrow just to finish some glossing around the window then painting is finished :happydance: We just have border and wall stickers to put up then. Had call yesterday too to confirm nursery furniture is all being delivered on Friday :happydance: So plan is to put that together over the weekend hopefully. I sorted through all we had for little one at the weekend, putting everything in some kind of order in carrier bags ready to put it all away when furniture is ready. My mom has kindly taken all blankets, bedding, towels and cuddle robes to wash and dry for me and I plan to wash all the baby clothes this week :thumbup: Need to pack my hospital bag too, got some things I was missing for it yesterday so think I have everything to go in it now :happydance:

Time is flying ladies! Wonder whose little one will arrive first? :shrug:

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great news on the scan Nats and it sounds like everything is coming along nicely for the nursery. It's such a geat feeling when it all comes together.! 

Kirst - OMG full term. Well done on reaching another milestone. I can't wait to pass mine.

Dorian - full term tomorrow.......let us know how the appointment goes, I just have this feeling you are going to go early..! Lol

Well, I have 2 kids off for spring break and it is cold and even snowed a bit today! Not much fun when they are stuck indoors all day. DS is like a dog - he needs 3 walks a day - so being inside is driving him and me stir crazy. Luckily spring soccer (football as I call it) starts soon so he will be burning some energy off once more.

I have started with the raspberry leaf tea, I don't particularly like the taste and it gives me wicked Braxton hicks in the evening but I used it with DS and I swear it prevented me tearing. I have been reading up on evening primrose oil but I think I'll give that a miss. Anyone else been trying RLT? 

Baby has definitely dropped and I seem to have one night peeing 3 times and sleeping well followed by a 10 times a night pee with little sleep. Each pee is a long one too - no idea where it all comes from? DH thinks its the babies waste....hmmmm maybe it is. Lol

Hope you are all well...JB where are you?


----------



## kirst76

wahhhh....I tried to post before and as soon as i clicked the post button it said the site was down for maintenance and my post never went through.

Dorian - I bet you're happy you're all organised!

Nat - you'll be able to relax once its all done....would love to see pics of the nursery once its been finished.

ML - I've read good things about RLT, apparently it makes your contractions more efficient as well. I've been meaning to get some of the capsules (I dont do tea at all) but every time I'm down at the shops I forget.

The weekend after our baby is due its school holidays for 2 weeks, so I'm going to have the three of them home most likely with a newborn. My MIL has offered to have the girls for a couple of nights but I'm hesitant about sending Caoilainn to the farm as well as it will be her first time. I guess we'll have to see when it all happens.

before when I was trying to post there was an earthquake....our second one today. Given they have only been little ones, but I really dont like them....maybe if they continue, they might help shake the baby out of me, lol!


----------



## Mbababy

First time in 3 days that I've been able to get on the board....kept saying down for maintenance! :nope:

Anyway, glad to hear everyone is so organized. I can't believe we are all so close now!! :happydance:

Congrats to kirst and Dorian for being "full term"...you two must be so excited!

Scary about the earthquake, kirst! Hope they stop soon!

Dorian, good luck on your appt!

Nat, awesome news about your placenta....you must be so relieved!! :) 

Maple, I just read about the RLT the other day online, and someone was saying that she swore it made her have a very easy delivery (and she was married to a doctor). I think it might try that too...can't hurt, right? :shrug: Good luck keeping the kiddos occupied for spring break!! It was 83 degrees here yesterday....

AFM, just getting progressively more uncomfortable...like I'm sure everyone here is. Yesterday I had terrible lower back pain at work (first time that has reared its ugly head)....bath last night helped. I'm not sure how I'm going to work a desk job for the next 4.5 weeks :nope: I also stopped by to see my horse, and he was acting so strange...smelling my bump almost like he was hugging it. It was really kind of cool....like he knew his little brother was in there :flower: Can't wait to introduce them for real :)


----------



## Dorian

Kirst, scary on the earthquakes! Hope they've stopped.

Glad you're all ready Nat! I got a baby package from my best friend today. She lives clear across the US from me. She wrapped about 6 little gifts, so it was almost like a mini baby shower. So sweet of her. And I have a few things to add to the diaper bag, that I hadn't gotten yet.

Maple leaf, my boys are like that too, they just bounce off the walls when they have to be indoors too much. So dress yours up and let him go play! Then come in and get dry and warm. lol

My appt today:

37wk apt today. A bit of up and down. My BP was lower (no allergies bothering me today), I gained 2lbs since last week! MW was happy. lol. My MW was so amazed at how far up in my ribs baby was, she didnt' tell me the fundal height. So it sounds like I am measuring more than 37wks still. And baby's HB is good and strong.

But the bad news, I was tested positive for Strep B virus :cry: I never was with any of my other kids, so now I am going to be worried. I know that I'll get antibiodics and such, but it will be a worry there in the back of my head. 

Next week, I can have a cervix check, so we'll see if all this BH and pressure is doing anything. Although MW told me since my last 2 were born at 40+ wks, it's a good chance this one will be too.


----------



## kirst76

mbababy - I hope there aren't anymore earthquakes either.....I've figured out what really frightens me about them though isn't the actual shake but the noise that the wild pheasants around here make....they are really noisy!!
We have horses in the paddock across the road from us and whenever I go to say hello they nuzzle into my belly....I come away with horse goobers galore! They definitely know something is baking in there!

Dorian - Glad your appointment went well but sucks about the strep. My SIL had it when she delivered and it wasn't too much of a worry.
Hope you dont go too over!

I've got my midwife this afternoon.....I'm not sure what is happening with her student anymore, he may have to go back to Canada for an interview so he can finish studying there. Dont know why they cant do the interview via skype or whatever.


----------



## kirst76

Just a quick visit with my midwives this week.....baby has moved up again :(
Everything else is good though....I've put on a measly 100grams and my blood pressure has come up a bit to 110/60.
I must say, I'm feeling better today then I have all week.


----------



## Dorian

Glad your appt went well Kirst. Sorry baby moved up again though! Mine decided to flip, so he is back to back with me. UGH. I hope he flips again soon.

LOL to the horses! Reminds me of my dog, he'll come up and stick his nose at my belly and sniff/rub around too.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies!
Nat excellent news about the placenta. Sounds like your nursery is coming along nicely. Wonderful!

Kirst, I&#8217;m also in nesting mode. I&#8217;ve started washing all the clothes and linens. I have a few more items I need to get for the hospital bag and then I&#8217;ll be done. I hope everything is ok with the earthquakes.

ML, I might have to try the raspberry leaf tea. Sounds good if it prevents tearing and makes labor easier.

Mbababy, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re so uncomfortable. I&#8217;m usually good most of the day, but sleeping is a disaster. It is so uncomfortable and the constant waking up. I look forward to the weekends, so that I can stay in bed longer.

Dorian, Sorry about the Strep B virus. I have to take antibiotics during labor because the urine infection I had during 1st trimester was from Strep B.

AFM, I had my baby shower on Saturday and a surprise baby shower from my co-workers on Friday. I was so overwhelmed with all the gifts we received. Both showers were wonderful and it&#8217;s now starting to feel more real. I guess that is why I&#8217;ve started ramping up my preparations. I had my 36 week appointment and everything was good, except I lost 1 pound. I think it&#8217;s because I the weather has been so warm I haven&#8217;t had to wear heavier clothes. Either way I&#8217;m going to make sure I&#8217;m eating and drinking more.


----------



## kirst76

No more earthquakes which has been good!

I'm so tired today.....I cant get comfy properly and then my whole right leg will ache. This morning I woke with a massive pain on the right side of my abdomen, I think I may have pulled something while turning over in the night.

Dorian - I hope he flips for you soon too....my SIL had a posterior birth and she said it was the worst!! Apparently if you get down on all fours and arch your back for about 5 mins at a time around 10-15 times a day that will encourage baby to move back.

Ceedee - wow, 2 baby showers!! Lucky you, glad you got some nice things!

I need a few things for my hospital bag as well.....I need a big bottle of water (I refuse to drink Whakatane water, its got so many chemicals and you can taste them....our tap water here is chemical free and really nice!) I need some snacks because after birth I am hungry all the time and I need to get some sanitary pads as well....I keep forgetting them which isn't too much of a problem because the hospital provides all of them while I am there (they provide nappies as well) and I also need a box of tissues (for all the crying from being so hormonal, lol).

Its just a waiting game now!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Kirst, hope the earthquakes stay away :wacko:

I am planning to start taking raspberry leaf tea too but keep forgetting to get some :dohh: My midwife said to start it around 36 weeks so that's Monday for me. Bit nervous about taking it in a way, just wondering what it will do! :shrug:

We've had nursery furniture delivered this morning :happydance: All in boxes at the mo to be put together except I got the moses basket out for a look - sooo cute! :cloud9: OH and I put up the border in the nursery last night so there are only the wall stickers to put up now decorating-wise but will do those when furniture is up, as need to see which parts of the wall are exposed for where best to put them.

I had a lovely surprise today too - some beautiful flowers and a box of chocs were delivered for me from OH and Baby Bean for Mother's Day :cloud9: Started me crying :wacko: It is so lovely to be a mother this Mother's Day, even though our little Bean hasn't been born yet x


----------



## Dorian

How sweet Nat! Mothers Day's are so much fun. Glad the nursery things are arriving.

Kirst, oh, good idea. I hate city water too! I'll have to remember to bring some spring water with me. Can you deliver if baby is back to back? Or does baby have to turn? Baby was moving quite a bit yesterday, so I'm hoping s/he flipped back over.


----------



## kirst76

yeah Dorian, you can deliver when baby is spine to spine, but apparently it hurts like a mo-fo.....my SIL said to imagine a square peg coming out a round hole.....owwww!!!


----------



## Dorian

OUCH, just what I need Kirst!! LOL. Baby was moving about a lot yesterday, so I'm hoping s/he's turned. I'm glad to hear that I can still deliver posterior though, if he hasn't. I thought I'd have to have a Csect.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Dorian, my DD was posterior. It was a LONG labour. They tried manually to manipulate her round which was very painful. I ended up needing a ventouse (suction cup) and fortunately she came on the first push so it wasn't too traumatic. Total labour was well over 24 hours.!
DS was in the posterior position for the longest time too, but I crawled on my hands and knees each day from 36 weeks onwards and he turned. His labour was less that 6 hours and intervention free.! 
I have started spending time on all fours once again, just in case! Lol

Happy mothers day to you lovely UK ladies, it's only now I moved from England that I realize it is the only country that has a different date. US,Canada,Australia and NZ all seem to celebrate on the same day in May! 

Looking forward to some pictures of the finished nursery now Nats!..

Glad things have settled down with the weather now Kirst...it sounds like you have everything under control! 

Ceedee - you lucky lady - 2 baby showers, it's nice to feel loved isn't it? Lol

AFM - well I am reluctantly having to sell my convertible VW beetle. I have wanted one since I was 17 years old....it's a great car to drive and the big kids love it but it has no space for a baby car seat OR a stroller! It's spring (supposedly) so its a good time to sell. I have to go with my head instead of my heart and get something a bit more practical. DH has a grand caravan so it doesn't have to be a huge car, I'm thinking a focus or something similar. It will be a sad day for me.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - my mil delivered all 3 of her boys posterior....she said it wasn't too bad because she had nothing to compare it with, lol! Hope your baby turns around for you!

ML - sad day indeed! You can get another VW in a few years when baby is bigger.

OMG - I have the nastiest most painful haemorrhoid....not looking forward to pushing baby out at all!! :(


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Ladies, good to know I can do it posterior if I have to...hoping I wont though. lol


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well I had the Group B Strep swab today. It wasnt anywhere near as bad as I built it up to be.
The Dr didn't even use a speculum just a double ended cotton swab. One end up the vagina then one up the bum! Lol
It didn't hurt at all and I am so relieved. My Dr also did a mini internal which again was painless. She is happy with the way things are going and guesstimates baby's weight at 6.5 lbs at 36 weeks....( all this after saying she didn't think I'd have a big sized baby a few short weeks ago! )
I knew with my history of bigger than average babies this one would be no exception.
I'm on the home straight it seems and it's so close I can taste it.!


----------



## kirst76

Yay ML!!

On Thursday I am seeing my MW and will ask her then if she can do a S & S on Monday morning (I will be 39+1 by then so she should be ok with it) I have to go over for an outpatients appointment for my archilles so if she is agreeable will meet her at the annex after. Fingers crossed she'll do it...I'm so over this!!


----------



## Dorian

Glad things went well Mapleleaf.

Crossing fingers for you Kirst!

I see my MW tomorrow for my 38wk checkup, and she'll do an internal to see if I"m dialating!


----------



## CeeDee

Hi ladies. Glad things went well with you ML.

I had an appointment today. Same old, heartbeat, measurements and pee in a cup. Next week, I'll get an internal.


----------



## kirst76

ohhhh, I just thought of a great hospital bag item....
you know those flushable wet wipes for adults.....they would be heaps more comfy to use after giving birth if you have a tear or what not.

Must add it to my shopping list for tomorrow.


----------



## Maple Leaf

kirst76 said:


> ohhhh, I just thought of a great hospital bag item....
> you know those flushable wet wipes for adults.....they would be heaps more comfy to use after giving birth if you have a tear or what not.
> 
> Must add it to my shopping list for tomorrow.

I've started using those already! :blush:

I am so conscious of smelling like pee when I get up to go 10 times a night. He he. I bought some travel ones for the hospital too. Great tip Kirst. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, I somehow had unsuscribed from this thread :wacko:

Glad to read you're all doing well!

Was hospitalized last week for a severe gastro infection, I was dehydrated and unable to keep down even water. Was also having contractions. They have kept up since, although an internal done last Tuesday was OK. They had become painful since Saturday, and last night I had half a glass of red wine and everything stopped. I had an apt today and we opted not to do another internal because at 34 weeks they wouldn't do anything to stop labour anyways. Did my GBS (ML here they just give you the kit and you do it yourself in the washroom -FUN-!) just in case (usually done at 36 weeks).

I wrote a LOT in my journal today. Zoë still not in her big girl room, I'm resigned to the fact that it may not happen :dohh: She is completely resisting it. 

My bags are all packed for the hospital, just the last minute things (phone, phone charger, camera, pillows) to throw in. I'm accepting the reality that it may happen sooner than the planned C-section. It will still be a C-section due to my small pelvis, regardless of when I go into labour, thank goodness as I know what to expect :haha:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies, I somehow had unsuscribed from this thread :wacko:
> 
> Glad to read you're all doing well!
> 
> Was hospitalized last week for a severe gastro infection, I was dehydrated and unable to keep down even water. Was also having contractions. They have kept up since, although an internal done last Tuesday was OK. They had become painful since Saturday, and last night I had half a glass of red wine and everything stopped. I had an apt today and we opted not to do another internal because at 34 weeks they wouldn't do anything to stop labour anyways. Did my GBS (ML here they just give you the kit and you do it yourself in the washroom -FUN-!) just in case (usually done at 36 weeks).
> 
> I wrote a LOT in my journal today. Zoë still not in her big girl room, I'm resigned to the fact that it may not happen :dohh: She is completely resisting it.
> 
> My bags are all packed for the hospital, just the last minute things (phone, phone charger, camera, pillows) to throw in. I'm accepting the reality that it may happen sooner than the planned C-section. It will still be a C-section due to my small pelvis, regardless of when I go into labour, thank goodness as I know what to expect :haha:

I was wondering where you had got to? Lol
I'm pleased that all is well. You must have had quite the scare though...
Sorry to hear about problems with Z. It's totally understandable that she is resisting the change but keep at it. She is probably sensing things to come - kids are much more astute than we think. Lol
I would try and relax about it for a few days and then try again. I mentioned before that the very first time Eva slept through the night was the night we brought her baby brother home and she was nearly 3 then!! It's like she grew up overnight and realized she was the big sister now. 

Keep us updated with any changes, I am sure there will be plenty of action with this thread over the coming weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

There you are Junebug, I was wondering... sorry for your scare, but glad the little one is still safely growing inside. It can be hard for little ones, bringing a new baby to the house. Step back for a bit and relax, hopefully Zoe will adjust soon.

I have my 38 wk apt today. Will check to see if I am dialated or not, yah. But I'm feeling a bit off today..headache, tummy ache and back ache. Not sure if I'm coming down with something or if it's pregnancy related. Blah!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sounds like lots of appointments going on now, guess there will be more now though we are approaching the end :wacko: I've next got midwife this Friday, not sure if I then go to weekly or not :shrug:

Junebug, sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit poorly, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

As for me, I'm still doing ok but seem to have developed carpal tunnel in my hands the past few days :nope: So I now have painful/numb hands and fingers waking me up as well as painful hips and legs :wacko: I'm resigned to not having a decent night's sleep now for a good while :haha: My hands don't look swollen or anything so I'm just going to mention it to midwife on Friday.

Nursery is very close to being done now so I will post a pic very soon :thumbup: All furniture is put together and I have started to put things away. Washed all baby clothes yesterday so can soon put them all away too :cloud9: Just have wall stickers and curtains to put up now.

x


----------



## kirst76

Just seen my mw, everything is good with me and bubs and I asked her if she could do a S & S and she has booked me in for Monday morning. I feel a bit happier now.
This has been such a tough week!! On Friday miss 2 had an accident with an egg beater and is covered in bruises, then on Sunday she was sick right through til Tuesday. Yesterday I had my eldest home from school and last night we had a bit of an emergency....we had fire shooting out of the light fitting in the kitchen so I had to call 111. As well as that now miss 6 is sick too, so between all that and bugger all sleep I'm completely knackered and over it!!!

JB - I've been keeping up with your journal......hope the contractions stop soon and everything happens as it should. Also hope Z settles in to her new room for you soon.


----------



## kirst76

Dorian - hope your appointment goes alright.

Nat - hope your carpal tunnel settles soon. Cant wait to see pics of the nursery.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Kirst - it sounds like you could do with a weekend away at a nice spa....in fact I think we all deserve to come...he he ( if only........) glad your appt went well, let us know how it goes on Monday. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes kirst, what a week! :wacko:

Glad all apt are going well :hugs:

Things have quieted down here, much less contractions since my half glass of red wine :thumbup: I still have to sort through all the baby boy clothes we were given (WAY too much, I'm giving some to my friend who is expecting a boy a couple of weeks after me), assemble my co-sleeping crib, and bring out all the baby accessories (bouncer, swing, nursing pillow, car seat, etc...) from storage. I'm aiming to have all of this done by the weekend...


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Junebug, glad all has calmed down for you :thumbup:

Kirst, sorry you've had a bad week, hope it's improving? 

I've seen midwife this morning and all is still fine :thumbup: BP 106/64, urine fine, Bean's heartbeat good and s/he is in a good position. Head is 3/5 engaged! I was surprised at this as thought I would feel a lot of pressure down there when this started to happen but I haven't :wacko: Things could basically happen anytime from now as hit full-term on Monday (37 weeks)! But obviously could still be up to 5 weeks away (our hospital policy is induction at 12 days over which would be 5 weeks tomorrow). Told her about my hands and fingers and she confirmed it sounds like carpal tunnel, is unfortunately pretty common and is due to the extra fluid in the body compressing the nerve in the wrists. My hands are pretty much normal in the day, it just comes on at night (as do most things I seem to have!) Seeing her again next Friday but then will be 2 weeks after that due to Easter.

Nursery is almost done :happydance: Going to iron baby clothes today and put them away :cloud9: Curtains are up and all wall stickers but we just need to put the hooks up for the tie-backs. Nearly there! Nearly ready for our Bean :cloud9:

x


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Kirst, ugh, sorry for the awful week, hope things are better and kids are feeling well!!

Nat, use a hand brace at night. It has a metal piece in it which keeps your wrist straight, and doesn't bend during the night. It reallly helps with the prickly feelings.

My appt went well. I am 1cm dilated, hardly thinning yet though. Bp slightly high, but no worse than other times. Nurse wanted to check protein in the urine, and there is none! Baby has TURNED, yah!! S/he is no longer back to back. Thank goodness! So all is well. Looks like my intuition of an earlier than 40wk baby is not a good one though. LOL, Course, s/he can come any time, but I now have a feeling I'll go to 40wks. Oh well, only 12 more days!!


----------



## kirst76

Glad your appointment went well dorian, was wondering how you were.

Nat - Glad your appointment went well too. Did your mw say if the carpal tunnel would ease after baby is here?

AFM - The kids are still sick.....yesterday I had miss 6 at the doctor and he said that it looked as if she had strep throat and because it is really contagious we had to get all of the kids checked. Miss 2 saw the nurse and had a low grade fever and a red throat and I had to pull Ella from class and got her checked as well and sure enough her throat was red as well. All 3 of them are on a 10 day course of AB's.

Was talking to my SIL the other night and she was saying that she would like to be at a birth so I said that if she wanted to she could watch mine. She is quite excited.

We are all sorted for bubs here.....the only thing I need to do is get my husband to put together the change table a friend of mine gave to me.

Hope the S&S gets things moving on Monday!!


----------



## kirst76

Went to annex after appointment with orthopaedics this morning......baby is still very high. My mw tried to do a S&S but my cervix is still a bit high as well and she was barely able to get a finger in and it hurt like a mo-fo!!!!!!!!!!!
This baby is gonna be late!!! If I still haven't had her by after Easter I will see the obstetrician on the 10th and probably be induced on the 12th or 13th. I'm feeling very tired and just want this little girl to be here. But it helps knowing that eventually she will be here.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Kirst, not the best appointment at this stage!....you can never say never though, this little girl may well decide she wants to make her grand appearance sooner rather than later! 

I went for my maternity tour today, the hospital is lovely and had all private rooms. The rooms seemed a lot bigger than the ones in the UK. They all have pull out beds for partners to sleep on and private bathrooms with birthing balls etc so I was really pleased. I had a mild panic attack as the realization of what was about to happen hit me and DH at the same time. I will find out tomorrow the GBS results and see how baby is doing. Hope everyone had a good weekend. X


----------



## kirst76

Thanks ML.
Great that your tour went so well!!

My midwife doesn't hold much hope for her making an appearance before the end of next week. She said she would do another S&S at my next appointment if I wanted. I'm unsure at this stage though because my next appointment will be at home.
This morning when I was at the hospital I had to go to see the physio and rehab people who happen to be in the refurbished building that was the old birthing annex where my first little girl was born.....it gave me shivers to walk along the corridors, lol!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well, our nursery is done :happydance::happydance::happydance: I just want to get the matching cot mobile at some point.

So here are some pics of our little Bean's room. I also attach a 'full term' bump pic - I'm 37 weeks today! :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup:

OK, so for some reason it's not letting me upload any of the photos I've taken :growlmad: Is saying 'file is too large' :shrug: They're the same size as photos I've uploaded before!! Will try in a new message without any text x


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Been a cold weekend here. Kept myself busy doing some quilting and resting. Feels like baby has moved even lower, so maybe he is engaged now! I hope so. 

Kirst, how are your girls? So sorry they all came down sick last week. I'm sorry things aren't moving along for you faster. Hope your little one will come on her own though.

Mapleleaf, wow, sounds like a wonderful place to give birth! I haven't been inside our L&D rooms since my last baby, 7yrs ago. The labor rooms a kind of small, and you have to share showers and birthing balls. I don't know if they've changed it since then. Our hospital is the best one around for delivering babies. We have women from other cities coming to it, and to my clinic where I see my Dr/MW. So maybe they've added on since then. lol

Nat, woohoo on the nursery!


----------



## kirst76

The girls are getting better, thanks Dorian.
I had this notion that since my last baby was a bit early (born at 39+2) that this one might be early too....doesn't work like that though.

Great news on your nursery nat!

Does anyone plan on having photos taken while they are in labour???


----------



## Dorian

Glad the girls are getting better Kirst. NO, no pictures of me labouring!! UGH. lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies! 

Nat, yay for nursery being done. Hope you figure out how to upload th pics, would love to see :flower:

Kirst, hope something happens soon for you!

So we're at the end of March and none of our April babies have made an appearance yet. LOLLL

Contractions have calmed down here, I think I'll make it to the C-section, thankfully! DH took pics of Zoë being extracted from my uterus during the C-section, they are sooooo cool! Definitely doing that again :thumbup:


----------



## Maple Leaf

GBS was negative which is great as I intend to labour at home for as long as possible.
Baby is 4/5 so slowly making his descent. I have such a busy week ahead, DH has his vasectomy on Friday so I will be keeping my legs crossed all weekend. We don't want to be fighting over the ice packs! Lol

Glad the girls are better Kirst, Nats - have you tried again to upload the pics?
Dorian. I think I will take a bump picture in early labour and then leave it up to DH to take some shots of the birth. We videoed DS being born - I was so calm, never cursed or screamed but as soon as they weighed him and told me he was a whopping 9lb 9oz...the f words came out on camera! Lol
JB - glad things have calmed down. I think we will all make it to April. Yay x


----------



## kirst76

JB - Glad the contractions have settled down.

ML - [email protected] over the ice packs.

Well since the S&S on Monday I've had heaps of bits of what I think is my show come away. A few tightenings but not BH.
We have decided to go to the farm this weekend....its an hour away but still just half an hour to the hospital. It would actually be a bit easier if I was to go into labour there because there would be someone right there to lookafter the girls.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

kirst fingers crossed this is the start of something!!!


----------



## CeeDee

ML, I need to do a hospital tour, just reminded me to make that call.

Kirst76, I&#8217;m not planning on having photos taken and I really don&#8217;t want them, but I think my DH&#8217;s aunt might take pictures. 

Junebug, Glad you&#8217;ve stopped having contractions.

Nat, I can&#8217;t wait to see nursery pics.

AFM, My appointment went well. I&#8217;m dilated a cm and my cervix is soft. I was a little irritated that my doctor wanted to know what birth control I wanted and she wanted to know now. Then she started pushing Mirena. I was just a little bit irritated by that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: CeeDee, great on being dilated with a soft cervix!!!!

Sorry she's pushing BC already... For the record I LOVED Mirena!!! My periods disappeared completely after only 3 months. And they came back regular only 6 weeks after having it removed, when we decided to TTC!


----------



## Torontogal

@ Ceedee, sorry she's pushing birth control on you if you're not in the frame of mind for that conversation. :-( I hope she backs off. 

@ Junebug, thanks for sharing your experience with Mirena. It is one of the methods I am considering - in fact I'm leaning toward it - and it's good to hear good things. 

Birth control is very much on my mind as we definitely don't want another and an accidental pregnancy right after having this baby would be a disaster for us. My midwives don't seem to want to get into it much as it's outside the scope of what they do so I am considering booking an appointment with my family doctor to get a birth control plan in place now.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Kirst. It sounds a perfect weekend to me, on hand babysitters and not too far from the hospital. Make sure you take your bag and notes and get walking.! 

Ceedee. I will second what JB said about the Mirena - even though it's a tad premature to be thinking about it. I had no periods for 5 years...luckily DH has stepped up to the plate and is having his vasectomy on Friday so I can go all natural for the first time in a long time.

Katy..as above the Mirena worked well for me too and it's ideal to have fitted 6 weeks after baby as your cervix will still be slightly open which makes fitting much easier. 

I am on vasectomy countdown....2 days to go. DH is growing paler by the day and keeps saying it'll never be the same again. Lol.


----------



## Nat0619

Still can't upload pics - losing my rag with this now :growlmad: Can't understand why it's saying they are too large :shrug:


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Had my 39wk checkup today. My BP was high at first, but after a 5 min rest it went way down, whew! But they also checked for protein again, and none, so that's good.

MW did a cervical check, I am 2.5-3 cm dilated and about 20% effaced :happydance: and I've had some bloody show since then!! I've had a few more real contractions, usually at night or early in the morning. So I am hoping the next few days I'll be admitted.

Have a wonderful weekend Kirst, sounds great!

LOL Maple leaf, poor dh.


----------



## kirst76

ceedee - it would irritate me too, you need a chance to think about these things!

Toronto gal - I'm getting my tubes tied after this baby, so we wont have to worry about BC ever again!

ML - we plan to take everything anyway, just in case....
I dont think I'll be doing much walking, its so uncomfortable at the moment! However driving over the gravel roads may just get me going!!! Might get hubby to take me for a ride in the tractor, lmao!

Dorian - Fingers crossed this is the start of something!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dorian you're having this baby by the weekend!!!

Nats try opening a Photobucket account and uploading them there, then entering them as a URL upload. I have the same problem as you, can't upload directly from my computer.

DH is also getting a vasectomy ASAP. First time I'll be without birth control (well other than TTC'ing) since I'm 17!!!


----------



## CeeDee

I wouldn&#8217;t mind getting pregnant again (not so soon), but I really haven&#8217;t decided what I want to do. It won&#8217;t be the end of the world if I get pregnant again. Hubby is also considering vasectomy. We are getting close to April hopefully they&#8217;ll be some new babies soon.

Dorian, Sounds good. Maybe there will be a baby soon.


----------



## kirst76

Ceedee - my advice to you if you are thinking about another baby is dont go on anything hormonal.


----------



## Mbababy

Sorry I've been awol...very crazy week for me. I've been having contractions (first regular, then erratic, now regular again) for the last 2 days. I saw my doctor and my BP was slightly elevated and there was trace protein in my urine, so I had to collect it for 24 hours. I also have slightly elevated levels in blood tests they have done...so....they are concerned about potential Pre-E, although I am asymptomatic at the moment. I've been sent to labor and delivery twice in the last 2 days to be monitored. I also started losing my plug today....so I am thinking I won't go full-term with this baby. It has been quite a roller coaster ride this week...:wacko:

Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Mbababy. I'm glad they are looking after you. It sounds like your little one might not want to be an April baby after all....keep us all updated if you can. X


----------



## kirst76

Hope everything is alright mbababy. At least they are keeping a close eye on things. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy, thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Ooh, Mbababy, keep us posted :happydance: This could be our first arrival on here! I'm quite surprised that there hasn't been an arrival yet really.

No signs of anything my end. Seen midwife this morning and all still fine - BP 100/60 as has been all the way through, urine fine, bump measuring good and Bean's heartbeat good. Head is now engaging well in pelvis (3/5 of head is in now :wacko:) so baby getting in right position. Not seeing midwife again now for 2 weeks (unless baby arrives or I have any issues). My main niggle at the moment is this carpal tunnel thing with my hands - driving me mad at night :growlmad: Tried wrist supports last night but still got the aching in early hours of the morning and knuckles are still achy today. Just hope it goes when baby is born.

Does anyone know if they changed the size of photos they allow on here with the recent upgrades? As the size of photos I've been trying to upload are same as ones I've had no problem attaching before but it now seems to say a lot smaller size is allowed. But I don't know how I can resize the photos my camera takes :shrug:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee, I did hormonal BCP (used Nuvaring) from Sept 2010-June 2011 (Zoë was born Jun 2010 and we knew we wanted another one close enough in age but not TOO close!) because nursing is not 100%, and had no problems TTC'ing, we got pregnant on our second attempt (August 2011). Every woman is different, it worked wonderfully for us!

Nats so sorry about the carpal tunnel syndrome :-( My sister had it really bad too and had to stop work at 33 weeks... I don't know about the pics. Whenever I try to upload directly here, it says my photos are too big, so I use PhotoBucket and have no problems!

I had my anesthesiology consult this morning, the C-section is starting to get real. I'm so relieved that it is a planned thing rather than a botched attempt at vaginal with an emergency section like last time! Only 2 weeks left of work for me :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Junebug, do I just google Photobucket and it says how to set up an account etc? x


----------



## Mbababy

Thanks for the well wishes everyone...just a quick update. Now dialated 3cm with a soft and low cervix, 50% effaced and scheduled to be induced 4/9. Doctor says he thinks I'll go before then though. In the meantime, I am being monitored daily for any signs of 
pre-e...and will be induced asap if I show any signs. I'm just hoping the rest of this pregnancy goes smoothly...

I'll keep you posted if anything happens soon! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nat0619 said:


> Junebug, do I just google Photobucket and it says how to set up an account etc? x

https://photobucket.com/

You just click on the link that says sign up at the top right, and you'll have an account. I have a photo album for every occasion, makes it so much easier to share photos here and via email!

Mbababy!!! So excited for you, sounds like things are happening! 3cm already :shock: I never got beyond 4cm dilated even with 24 hours of regular, active contractions and labour! Go girl! Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

I haven't read anything on here since Wed, is there ANYOTHER babies, besides mine :)

Here's my story:

At 1am on Thursday my waters broke. So we headed to the hospital. contractions started after we got to the hospital, but by 9 they weren't doing much. So I got off the monitors and started some walking. I walked a bit, sat down, did it again. But when the nurse checked my BP, it had ski rocketed and babies heartbeat was doing some dips. So I ended up on my left side hooked to the monitors all day.

By noon, my contractions weren't getting any better. I couldn't switch positions, or babies heartbeat would drop. Every time I got up to go pee, his heartbeat (HB from now one) would drop. And I wasn't dilating any more either, I just barely got to 3cm.

So we started the smallest dose of pitocin, within half an hour babies HB started doing drops every time I had a contraction. Isaiah was NOT happy!

So at 3 the decision was made to do a Ceasarean section :( We got things ready and at 5 the Dr got me in the surgery.

And then there were the little things...like when trying to put an IV in my hands, they had to try THREE times!! And it would not go in. So it went in at the arm.

And I had to have an epidurmal. The nurse tried AT LEAST FIVE times, and finally the Dr had to do it... I HATE NEEDLES!!!

And now, Isaiah has joundice...sigh, not bad enough to stay at the hospital, but enough we have to take him back tomorrow to get another blood test to see if it's any better.

Isaiah weighed 4lbs 15oz, and is 19 inches long. I had to have the csect due to a placental abruption.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh wow hun, abruptio placenta is very dangerous, so glad to hear your baby is here and you're both doing fine!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: So glad to hear from you!!!


----------



## kirst76

Firstly Congrats on little Isaiah, Dorian!!!
Suck that you had to go through all that though, hope you're ok. Hope his jaundice settles soon. 
My Eldest was quite badly jaundiced so she had to stay in an incubator under the lights.

Due date today.....still nothing.
Miss 2 is quite sick though....she has picked up a vomiting/diarrhoea bug though, so its probably best she stays put for the next few days.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congratulations Dorian - your April baby didn't want to wait!....
Sorry it didn't go as planned but at least you are both safe...I love ,love,love his name btw.
Jaundice is pretty common in newborns and it should be fine with time.
Did you have a feeling your yellow bump was a blue one?....

Kirst - it'll be you next....so excited its our month! X


----------



## kirst76

I dont know if I'll be next ML, I guess I'll get the word tomorrow from my midwife. Unsure as to whether or not to let her do another internal.


----------



## Mbababy

Congratulations Dorian!! Love the name...can't wait to see pictures of your new addition!!


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations, Dorian, and I'm glad baby is OK!


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks for all your advice about BC. I&#8217;m still undecided.

Mbababy, Keep us posted. Thinking of you.

Dorian, Wow you had a adventurous birth. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## kirst76

uggghh, my mw just called, she isn't coming today because she has an induction. I feel very close to tears.


----------



## Maple Leaf

kirst76 said:


> uggghh, my mw just called, she isn't coming today because she has an induction. I feel very close to tears.

:hugs:


----------



## Dorian

:( thanks for the congrats Ladies. Isaiah is back in the hospital. His blood sugars took a bad dip early this morning. We were in the ER for a long while. Our hospital is small, and can't take care of him. So he was flown to an NICU unit down in the big city. We are heading there early in the morning. As we don't know why this happened.

I'll update you all when I get back. If you so prayers, please say one for us all.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh hun :hug: :hug: :hug: I am praying for you!!!


----------



## kirst76

Thinking of you and your little Isaiah Dorian, kia kaha!! xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Isaiah. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kirst and Mbababy, thinking of you!


----------



## Nat0619

Wow, a baby has arrived since I last checked in :happydance:

Dorian, huge congratulations on baby Isaiah :cloud9: But sorry to hear you had a rough time and he has been taken back into hospital. Praying for you all that this is just a minor blip and he'll be home again soon :thumbup:

Everyone else ok? Can't believe it's April :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know eh? Where did the time go??
Had a lot of irregular contractions yesterday, but I was on the go all day running errands. Seems to have settled overnight. Can't believe he'll be here in 16 days at the very most!
How is everyone else?


----------



## Mbababy

Dorian, saying prayers for your little one...and major :hugs: for you....

AFM, mine is still hanging in there...another 24 hr urine and more bloodwork today...results should be in tomorrow. I'm hoping everything looks ok...just keeping fingers crossed until next Monday!


----------



## Nat0619

I think I have managed to resize my photos and attach some of the nursery! Here they are:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









nursery2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5









nursery3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6









nursery4.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









nursery5.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nat0619

And a few more, plus my 37 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







nursery6.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5









nursery7.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









nursery8.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5









nursery9.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









37 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, great job, I LOVE it! The colours, the accents, the furniture :cloud9:

You look wonderful!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I commented on your other thread. Looks fab, so excited for us to be filling those nurseries soon.
Just got back from Drs, everything was great. She wanted to check me as I have been having regular cramps in the evenings that start to progress then disappear after about an hour. I was not prepared for a check so I refused. Lol - I told her she can do it next week.
She is away over Easter weekend so she told me to keep my legs crossed til she gets back. If only it was that easy......he he.


----------



## kirst76

Wow Nat your nursery looks fantastic!!!!

JB - fingers crossed that he stays put until the 18th!

Things here are good, my mw is coming soon and will do another S&S....fingers crossed it does something!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Fingers crossed for you Kirst. X


----------



## kirst76

my midwife has just been.
I've lost a little more weight....surprising because I've been having 2 lunches, I'm starving!
Baby is still up high but other wise she is in a good position.
blood pressure is a tad low but nothing to worry about.
MW did an internal and another S&S, my cervix is way softer and she could almost get 2 fingers in my os. 
I've got to go to hospital for monitoring on Saturday morning and hopefully then I'll know what is going on regarding seeing the ob about an induction date. My midwives are going to write a letter for the beginning of a plan this afternoon.
Fingers crossed she makes an appearance before the weekend though!!
I'm so tired and finding everything rather frustrating.

Heres a pic taken a couple of hours ago....
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6302019.jpg


----------



## Maple Leaf

kirst76 said:


> my midwife has just been.
> I've lost a little more weight....surprising because I've been having 2 lunches, I'm starving!
> Baby is still up high but other wise she is in a good position.
> blood pressure is a tad low but nothing to worry about.
> MW did an internal and another S&S, my cervix is way softer and she could almost get 2 fingers in my os.
> I've got to go to hospital for monitoring on Saturday morning and hopefully then I'll know what is going on regarding seeing the ob about an induction date. My midwives are going to write a letter for the beginning of a plan this afternoon.
> Fingers crossed she makes an appearance before the weekend though!!
> I'm so tired and finding everything rather frustrating.
> 
> Heres a pic taken a couple of hours ago....
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6302019.jpg

She looks very comfortable in there.! Glad things are progressing for you. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Kirst you look great!


----------



## Nat0619

Hoping your little one comes out for you soon Kirst. Fab bump :thumbup:

I can't believe that it is pretty much time for us all :wacko: No signs for me as yet of anything happening, just a few BHs every now and again.

x


----------



## CeeDee

Dorian, I pray little Isaiah gets better. :hugs:

Nat, Love the nursery and bump pic! 

Kirst, You look great!

I&#8217;m just waiting for baby. I had a S&S yesterday and hoping that by Easter little one will be here.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So exciting, we're all so close!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Any more news on here yet on arrivals? :shrug:

We're getting well into April now so must be due for another baby making his or her appearance soon :thumbup:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Don't think mine will be here until the C-section date thankfully! Looking forward to hearing about other new arrivals! :hug:


----------



## Mbababy

Baby Asher was born on 4/4 @ 12:17 am. He was 8.1 lbs and 21" long. I will update with my birth story and photo when I get home from the hospital! :)


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god, huge congratulations Mbababy :happydance: Can't wait to hea


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry hit send accidentally :dohh:

Can't wait to hear full story and see pics! You were due same day as me, very strange to hear someone has had their little one that was due same day :wacko:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Ah, congratulations Mbababy - cant wait for details.......enjoy yr new arrival!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay congrats Mbababy!!!

Hmmmm wonder what's going on with kirst, I suspect she may have met her new little one lately!


----------



## kirst76

Have just got home from hospital.
Arya May Elizabeth was born at 7:58am, 4/4/12. She was 6lb 14oz and 50cm long. Will update with birth story and pics later when i'm not so tired.

Huge congrats mbababy!!!!!!!! Our babies share a birthdate!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay kirst, I had a feeling :flower: Congrats! Wow tons of action here nowadays! :hug:


----------



## CeeDee

Mbababy said:


> Baby Asher was born on 4/4 @ 12:17 am. He was 8.1 lbs and 21" long. I will update with my birth story and photo when I get home from the hospital! :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Torontogal

kirst76 said:


> Have just got home from hospital.
> Arya May Elizabeth was born at 7:58am, 4/4/12. She was 6lb 14oz and 50cm long. Will update with birth story and pics later when i'm not so tired.
> 
> Huge congrats mbababy!!!!!!!! Our babies share a birthdate!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

kirst76 said:


> Have just got home from hospital.
> Arya May Elizabeth was born at 7:58am, 4/4/12. She was 6lb 14oz and 50cm long. Will update with birth story and pics later when i'm not so tired.
> 
> Huge congrats mbababy!!!!!!!! Our babies share a birthdate!

Was wondering where you were.......congrats 2 babies in one day! Yay....... Looking forward to some pictures Kirst. Welcome to the world Arya. X


----------



## Nat0619

Wow, congratulations Kirst! :happydance:


----------



## kirst76

Here is my birth story......

On Tuesday I saw my midwife and she did an internal and my cervix was a bit softer but she said I was no where near ready. As well as that baby was still really high.

A couple of hours later I started having a few niggles and never thought any thing more about it.

At around 12:45 am Wednesday morning (4/4/12) I woke up feeling like I was being ripped in two.
I timed the first few contractions and they were around 12-13 minutes apart so I thought I'd have plenty of time. Then the contractions jumped straight to 6 minutes apart and I thought that maybe I didn't have as much time as I'd thought. I texted Rob who was at work and my midwife and she said to keep her updated with my progress.
Rob came home from work around 2am and Caoilainn came running through and saw me and said out of the blue "mummy needs to go to hospital"
I rung mum and finished packing and mum got here about 4am and me and Rob left for the hospital.
My midwife did an internal and said I was a few cm dilated. Contractions were coming every 5 minutes.
At around 7:15 am contractions started coming around every 3 minutes and they were so strong. At around 7:50am I got the feeling like I needed to push and my midwife told me to go for it. I pushed through a contraction and my waters broke on the next contraction I was pushing and her little head came out. She was delivered by the student mw Pawel, at 7:58am.

I couldnt believe that it only took 2 pushes......Rob cant believe that I delivered so quickly either, and I didn't hurt his hand this time, lol!!
Baby was put on me and we had skin on skin for an hour which was lovely!

Arya May Elizabeth was 6lb 14 oz and 50cm long.
We think she is just perfect!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Kirst!! How cool that our little ones share a birthday! :)

My birth story:

I started having painful but irregular contractions on Monday night. I called my OB the next morning and he told me to let him know when the contractions were 3-5 mins apart for over an hour. Well...I decided to work from home that day just to be safe, and as the day progressed, the contractions slowly became more and more regular. Luckily, my husband came home early that day from work, and by 6:00 pm, we both realized that this was likely the real deal. My contractions were 5 mins apart and incredibly painful. We headed to the hospital and called my OB. By the time we got to the hospital, my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart. They triaged me and discovered that I was already 7cm dialated. I got the epidural and it only took on 1 side, but I didn't care at that point. At this point, it was about 8:30 ish, and because I was GSB+, they wanted to get at least 4 hours of penicillin into me before I started to push, so that meant trying to hold off hopefully until midnight. At 11pm, I was dialated 10 cm, but felt ok to wait...so I kept my mind off from things just talking about anything unrelated to babies and birth :) By midnight, I got the greenlight to start pushing, and after about 10 pushes, Asher was born at 12:17am. He was put on my chest, and the first moment he looked into my eyes and stopped crying when he heard my voice, my heart simply melted. He is such a sweet baby, and I am very blessed to have him.

Best of luck to all of you ladies yet to deliver...hopefully the pushing goes as quickly as mine (and kirst's!) did!!
 



Attached Files:







asher.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









asherand1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Maple Leaf

2 fantastic birth stories! Congratulations ladies....can't wait to post mine. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for sharing ladies, so thrilled for you!!! ML you're next! :flower:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thanks for sharing ladies, so thrilled for you!!! ML you're next! :flower:

Supposedly but if he comes a week late we will be sharing our birth story too! X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Very true, that would be cool if babies shared birthdays!


----------



## Nat0619

Fabulous birth stories ladies and love the pics Mbababy :thumbup:

Wonder who will be next?? :shrug:


----------



## kirst76

How is everyone doing??? Its been a bit quiet here......maybe hospital quiet???


----------



## Maple Leaf

Still here. Got loads of energy, at this rate I feel I could go another 2 weeks.....Drs tomorrow so will update after.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Still here, 37 weeks tomorrow and have loads of energy to spare  ML fingers crossed you won't go 2 weeks over!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Great stories! Love the pics Mbababy!

I can't wait for my sweatpea to get here.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee, any day now!!! Hope you're doing OK :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm still here too :haha: 6 days until my due date and no signs of baby moving yet :nope: Am feeling more pressure low down and in back passage area :blush: So thinking maybe head has engaged even more? :shrug: Got midwife Friday so sure she'll tell me if that is the case.

Nervous about labour starting (fear of the unknown!) but really, really don't want to have to be induced so hoping little one does get going themselves pretty soon now x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Just got back from my appointment. Had a stretch and sweep, it was pretty painful. The Dr was rummaging around in there for ages....! I was 3cm dilated already so she is pretty optimistic that things will start happening, I'm not so sure. 
I have since lost some bloody mucus which is to be expected and have another sweep booked for Monday...if I make it til then.
My plan for today is to drive over all the speed bumps near the school over and over again....will keep all you ladies updated. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL good luck with the speed bump plan :haha: I'm impressed you're already 3 cm, it took my 24 hours to get to 4 cm after my waters broke hence the emergency C-section when baby's heart rate started dipping!


----------



## Nat0619

ML, sounds like it shouldn't be too long for you :thumbup: Have you had any signs of being dilated, ie any 'show' before this sweep? x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Nat0619 said:


> ML, sounds like it shouldn't be too long for you :thumbup: Have you had any signs of being dilated, ie any 'show' before this sweep? x

I've been losing bits of mucus for a week or two but nothing substantial and nothing with any blood in it. I never lost my bloody plug until labour with my previous children so I don't see it as an indicator in my case.
I was surprised to have progressed but I have been having wicked cramping every night for a few hours before bed. 
Since the sweep I have been feeling more period pain pressure and some contractions but nothing unusual. I have a few things planned for the rest of the week so I don't start obsessing about symptoms, however, I know from my last labour that it can come on quick so at least I am ready to go if required.


----------



## CeeDee

Baby is not here yet. I had a sweep yesterday and they also did a non stress test and fluid check. Everything looks good, but still no baby. My next appointment is on the 18th when they will schedule my induction.


----------



## kirst76

Hopefully you'll go way before the 18th ceedee.

Anyone heard from Dorian, I keep thinking of her and Isaiah, I hope they re both ok!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower: Everyone ok?

Kirst, how's life with your new little girl?

Wondering how Maple Leaf is as sure I saw something on another thread from her that seemed to indicate things could be starting for her :thumbup:

Also hoping Dorian and Isaiah are ok :shrug:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree, Dorian please update us when you have a chance :hugs:

ML!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## kirst76

Things are going just fine.
I'm still a bit sore from the surgery and still having afterpains from the birth (TMI here, but yesterday I had a clot...yuck!)
My midwives came yesterday....Arya had her one week check up and is doing great...she is almost back to her birth weight which is great.
The student midwife, Pawel who actually delivered Arya probably saw me for the last time yesterday. Next week is his last week and on Monday when my MW comes, Pawel is busy doing something else towards his course. This really threw me and I'm not sure how to feel....I'm a bit sad that I wont see him again because sharing something like giving birth with a person is quite personal.

Here are some pics for you guys.....just realised that I haven't posted any here yet.
Sorry if any of these are too big or too small.
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/306583_10150708359288467_712953466_9367830_1342179785_n.jpg
Just after she was born
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/534987_10150708911133467_712953466_9368759_697094283_n.jpg
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6302020.jpg
Arya (5 days) with big sister Gabi
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/kirst76/S6302025.jpg
Arya (6 days)


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hi ladies. Well after my sweep on Tuesday things progressed. I started getting mild contractions but nothing regular. Wednesday morning we dropped the big kids at school and went to the hospital 'just in case'.
When I was examined I was 4 cm dilated and shown to a room for delivery. It progressed very quickly, I used the birthing ball in the bath by leaning over it whilst DH used the shower to relieve the pressure. I suddenly started contracting every minute so I got out and asked for some morphine. At this point the contractions were very painful - but they thought I would deliver in less than 4 hours, so morphine wasn't recommended. Within 2 hours of arrival I was indeed 10cm dilated and ready to push - I pushed for 40 mins - Kit came out with his hand up by his face fingers first!!
He went straight onto me and we had skin-to-skin for a while.
At this point things started going wrong....They couldnt get the placenta out, despite the midwives kneading my tummy with their hands - which bloody hurt - whilst the Dr pulled. When it finally came away it was not intact..they called for the oncall gynacologist who came in within minutes and told me quite frankly 'that I was going to hate her but she was going to fix things....'
She had to put her entire hand in 3 times to get the remaining pieces. I have never felt pain quite like it. Consequently I lost 1.5 litres of blood and had to have an IV to help contract the uterus.
Despite the trauma, I am back home after a 24 hour stay, a few stitches, a lovely 8lb 9oz baby, and a prescription for iron! Lol
Introducing Kit James - Before and After


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow ML, congrats!!!! So sorry the placenta gave you a hard time :-( I had to pull one out when I was a med student, the obstetrician was a huge man with massive hands and I'm tiny so it probably didn't hurt her as much as if he had tried :wacko: I hope you feel OK now, that is quite the complication!!! He is absolutely adorable :cloud9:

And Kirst, your little girl is the sweetest :cloud9: Thank you so much for sharing ladies, makes me even more excited to hold my little guy in 5 days!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats Maple Leaf! I had a feeling something was happening with you! Kit is just beautiful and Im sorry for the trouble with the placenta. Hope you are feeling a bit better as I can imagine just how much more tired you are likely to be after losing so much blood. Congrats again!


----------



## kirst76

Thanks for sharing ML, sounds yuck about your placenta. Glad you didn't need surgery to remove it though. 
What a lovely little guy Kit is....congrats!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Maple Leaf, huge congratulations on the birth of Kit :happydance: He's gorgeous. I'm sitting here crossing my legs though at your description of the placenta removal :wacko: Glad you're now recovering.

Kirst, beautiful pics of Arya, she's adorable :hugs: Are all her big sisters very proud and being helpful to mummy?

As for me, have seen midwife this morning and all is still fine :thumbup: I certainly can't complain about the pregnancy I've had - BP has been constant at around 100/60 throughout, no problems with urine, baby has seemed happy throughout and is now engaged and in a good position :happydance: Am feeling more pressure low down past week or so, which mw says is the weight and baby's head. I actually seem to be sleeping a bit better at night at the mo which is good :sleep: Carpal tunnel has definitely eased with wearing the wrist supports. Midwife coming to see me at home on Wednesday, when I'll be 2 days over due date, and I can have a sweep then if I want. I really don't fancy one but probably will have one to try to avoid induction x


----------



## kirst76

Nat, Glad your midwife appointment went well. Even though my first sweep was really painful (second wasn't so bad), I'm so glad I had them. Yours shouldn't be bad by the sounds of how far down baby is. Good luck with everything!!!

The girls are being helpful but they are all off to the farm tomorrow. It will be the first time miss 2 has gone to stay without us.....I know she'll be fine but I still feel a bit panicky.
Miss 6 and miss 2 are only staying Sunday til Wednesday and Ella will stay through to Friday or Saturday. 
Rob will be on nights next week so mum will be over to help during the day if I need her.


----------



## CeeDee

I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long. My birth was not as I imagined, but it really doesnt matter.

Everyone meet Delaina Mae.
 



Attached Files:







Delaina Maeven.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Maple Leaf! Your delivery sounded traumatic, but he is so adorable!


----------



## Maple Leaf

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long. My birth was not as I imagined, but it really doesnt matter.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

She is gorgeous! OMG. Well done girl.......I agree about the birth, you can never plan it, it happens and at the end of the day look what you get? Enjoy your newborn. All the best sweetheart. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh CeeDee, what a sweetheart :cloud9: Congrats!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats CeeDee! She is beautiful!


----------



## kirst76

Ceedee, she is just gorgeous, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Gia7777 said:


> Congrats CeeDee! She is beautiful!

How cute is your profile pic?!......


----------



## Mbababy

Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to CeeDee and Maple!!! Both of you have gorgeous babies. 

Kirst, your little girl is adorable...love the pics!

Nat and Junebug...thinking of both of you and hope your deliveries go well!!

Dorian, worried about you...hope all is well with you and your little one...please check in if you can, hun...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Loving all the newborn avis :cloud9:


----------



## Nat0619

CeeDee, huge congratulations :happydance: She's gorgeous and what a beautiful name too :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?

Well I've hit due date today and baby not budging :haha: Had a few minor aches and pains last night, low down in tummy, and quite a few tightenings but they died down and nothing so far today :nope: I also seem to be having a bit more discharge the past few days so not sure if that may mean my body is gearing up :shrug:

Junebug, is it this Wednesday for your c-section? x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nats fingers crossed this is the start of something!!!
Yes, my C-section is Wednesday. Still have 2-3 hours of work to do at the office tomorrow, so will head in after my 8AM obstetrics apt to finish up. Otherwise I'm officially on mat leave as of today!
:hugs: to all new mommies, this thread has gone quiet since a lot of babies have made their appearance!


----------



## Nat0619

I think there is only you and me of the regular posters on here left to deliver Junebug! I looked back at the first page of all the names of April mummies but most of them have hardly posted since :nope:

x


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm still here rooting for you both......! When I get chance I will change my avatar. I am off to the Drs today for check up. Feeling very tired and dizzy - breast feeding and low iron is not a good combination.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww :hugs: ML hope you feel better soon!

Yes I think you're right Nats, I was also thinking we're the only regular posters left... Maybe our babies will share b-days!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Junebug and Nat keeping you both in my thoughts! Maple Leaf, feel better soon!


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

We are finally back home!! It was a very loooong 12 days in the NICU. The hospital we were at was 3 hrs away from home. So I stayed down there with Isaiah, and missed my family so much!

But, Isaiah is fine now. Growing and getting strong. We are having latching issues, so I have been pumping. I hope he learns to latch soon though. 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/Dorian2/Isaiah2.jpg


----------



## kirst76

Oh Dorian, you guys were in my thoughts the whole time! So glad everything is ok. What a gorgeous wee man Isaiah is!!!

Nat, sounds like the beginnings of something, fingers crossed it happens for you soon.

ML, hope you're feeling better soon....take it easy!

JB, good luck for tomorrow, I hope everything goes as per plan.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well baby has decided he's coming tonight! About to go in for my section now! In labour :wacko:

Dorian, so glad to hear from you, he's adorable!


----------



## kirst76

JB, when I read that I gasped! Good luck chickie!!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Good luck JB - guess Zak couldn't wait any longer to meet his mom and big sister!

Dorian. So so happy for you, I too have been thinking of you both, great to see him looking so well. All the best to you and your family.! X

Well, my Dr told me all the things I know already.
1) I should be resting (not doing 4 loads of laundry and cleaning the house!)
2) I am severely dehydrated = drink more water!....easier said than done.
3) Eat 3 meals a day at least - I'm working on it....high iron foods at the ready.
4) Try and catch up on sleep when baby sleeps. Again this sounds ideal, but with two other children that need taxiing to various activities this won't happen.! Lol

I intend on having a day in the house with Kit tomorrow. DH is going to work for a few hours, kids will be at school so I will see how many of the above I stick to!.........

Nats. I'm still stalking you, got a good feeling....will look out for your this is it thread! X


----------



## kirst76

ML, its a pain in the butt when they tell you stuff you already know, lol

All my big girls are away at the moment and hubby is on nights this week so it has just been me and Arya. Its so quiet!!!
My mum has taken the week off to help out and I said that I wouldn't need her until Gabi and Caoilainn come back.....boy was I wrong!!!!! I'd forgotten just how to juggle a newborn with all those daily things! So glad mum came this morning so I could shower, lol!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm still here waiting :wacko: Oh my god Junebug! So looks like I'm now officially last of all of us regular posters :dohh:

Dorian, great to hear from you and Isaiah is gorgeous :hugs:

ML, sounds like today is a good day to try to stick to doctor's orders :thumbup:

I'm off out to lunch today with OH's mum, sister and nephew. It's his mum's birthday today and she wanted baby to arrive today to share his/her nanny's birthday - but looking like little one has other ideas :haha:

x


----------



## Nat0619

Seen midwife this morning. All still fine. Declined sweep today as am only 40+2 so don't think I'm that overdue to worry yet and midwife admitted they are more likely to work at 41 weeks than 40. I'm happy to give my body the rest of this week and the weekend to do things itself before being messed around with :wacko: So midwife coming to me again next Tuesday if nothing has happened by then and I'll have the sweep done. Induction is booked for Saturday 28th so at least have an end date now to evict this little one if he/she proves too stubborn :haha:

x


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Ladies!

Hope everything went well for you Junebug. My c-section was a nightmare!

Maple leaf, hope you can find some rest and feel better soon.

Nat, here's hoping your little one show's soon!

Glad your Mom's out to help Kirst.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Nat...I'm rooting for you!. Baby will come when it's ready...sweeps usually only work if labour is imminent anyway so I think you made a good choice.
I'm feeling much better, eating properly and drinking plenty of water. Breast feeding takes a lot out of you and I bleed heavily during long feeds (which I know is normal but coupled with anemia makes me weak). I have been expressing one feed a day so the big kids can feed Kit after his bath - it works well as it gives me a rest and the kids feel involved. 
Hope the section went as planned JB.
Dorian, I am sorry to hear things didn't go as planned - but pleased your little boy is doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Nat, hope things go well for you when they do happen.

Dorian, was it your first c-section or had you had previous caesars? 
My mum has been a star this week!!

ML, glad you are feeling better!!

Yesterday once Gabi and Caoilainn had gotten back from the farm it was a bit overwhelming and my mum had left and hubby was getting ready to go to work for the night and Caoilainn was being naughty, I thought, omg, how am I going to cope with all this???? I had Caoilainn in the naughty corner and was explaining to her that she needed to listen to me and she looks at me with her huge blue eyes and put her arms around me and said "ok mumma, I try be better"......I just burst into tears, so all of us girls were crying, lol!! I know that in a few weeks it wont be as difficult as it is now but for just now it all seems a bit much. I'm coping a lot better today and thank goodness tonight is Rob's last night shift for the week!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

I'm still here waiting! :haha:


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: Things will settle down soon Kirst. 

Yes, this was my first c-sect. My placenta abrupted, the Dr thinks at about wk 36 due to my high bp. Every time I got up to walk around, or sit up, or lay on my right side or have a contraction, Isaiah's heart beat would dip down. So they finally determined that a C-sect was neccessary.

But the person giving me the epi was mean. She couldn't get it in on the first try, she tried 3 times!! and finally the Dr had to do it. Then, she had to move the IV that was on my arm. She jammed it really hard into my hand (I have issues with some of the veins in my hand) and it HURT soooo bad. Oh gosh, I was so glad to have that done. My dh was fumming!


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Guys!! Nat, I'll keep stallking the thread and await updates...hang in there! Junebug, can't wait to hear your update and see pics of the new lil guy!!! Dorian, thank goodness everything is ok...thanks for checking in! Maple, I can relate to the draining effect of breastfeeding...I literally feel like my lil one is sucking the life outta me! Kirst, glad your DH will be off night shift soon so you can have some down time....I can barely keep my head above water with just one!


----------



## kirst76

Nat, it will happen!!! As my dad says "its more sure than taxes"...lol!

Dorian, that sounds hideous!!!! I bet dh was fuming!!! One time when I was in hospital when pregnant (cant remember which child, lol) they tried 6 times to get a lure in my vein, I was covered in bruises and they had all but wrecked all access in my good arm and eventually had to get the house surgeon to do it. My husband was ready to swing, lol!

JB, cant wait for updates either!

mbababy, thanks....things were much easier last night, I think it was because I had survived the previous night, lol.


----------



## Nat0619

Still waiting :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

Nat0619 said:


> Still waiting :wacko:

still lurking :D


----------



## Mbababy

kirst76 said:


> Nat0619 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting :wacko:
> 
> still lurking :DClick to expand...

Me too :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Nat, thinking of you :hug: Hope something is happening!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug, congrats on your new lil one!! Would love to see some pics! :) Hope all went well!


----------



## Nat0619

Junebug, congratulations :happydance: Is your birth story somewhere? And pics?

Still nothing doing here - induction is looming :wacko:


----------



## susan36

my update ladies . baby kian was born on 16th of april weighing in at 6lbs :flower:


----------



## Mbababy

susan36 said:


> my update ladies . baby kian was born on 16th of april weighing in at 6lbs :flower:

Congratulations Susan!! :thumbup:


----------



## kirst76

Congratulations Susan!


----------



## Dorian

Congratulations Susan!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

susan36 said:


> my update ladies . baby kian was born on 16th of april weighing in at 6lbs :flower:

Yay Susan, same birthday as Zach!

No, haven't had the chance to post my birth story yet, will do it this week!


----------



## susan36

Junebug_CJ said:


> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> my update ladies . baby kian was born on 16th of april weighing in at 6lbs :flower:
> 
> Yay Susan, same birthday as Zach!
> 
> No, haven't had the chance to post my birth story yet, will do it this week!Click to expand...

congrats on your little guy also :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Nat0619, I&#8217;m surprised to see you&#8217;re still holding on. Little one will be here very soon.

Maple Leaf, Have you noticed any nipple confusion? We gave little one a bottle of EBM when she was few days old and it took some time to get her used to the breast again.

Kirst76, Aww, I can&#8217;t imagine having to take care of other children and a newborn, it must be so hard. 

Congrats, Susan!

Congrats Junebug, can&#8217;t wait to hear birth details and see pics.

Little moma and I are doing well. It&#8217;s a lot of hard work, but it&#8217;s worth it.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Ceedee. It's never me that gives the EBM in a bottle so there doesn't seem to be any confusion. I guess we have been lucky so far...I wasn't saying that at 3,4,5 and 6am as he was cluster feeding though! Lol

Any news on Nat?


----------



## kirst76

Ceedee, its getting easier regarding the other children however the other day when miss 2 got home from kindy I was feeding Arya and all miss 2 wanted was mummy cuddles, bless her. Thank goodness my friend was able to take Arya and finish giving her a bottle!!

ML, my SIL gives her baby EBM and he was terrible at taking it from her....so hard on the little ones, esp when they can sense that the real thing is right there, lol!! Now her baby feeds off her both sides and then has a 300ml bottle of formula.....he is 4 months old and a wee piggy!!

I hope nat reports soon....I keep thinking of her!


----------



## kirst76

are you still hanging in there nat?


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, sorry for the delay in posting! Our bump turned out to be Pink - our little girl, Ciara Margaret, arrived on Monday 23rd April at 9.20pm via c-section :cloud9:

I just haven't had a chance to post with getting the hang of breastfeeding, nappy changing, visitors etc :wacko: 

My labour started naturally with my waters breaking at 3am. By around 4am contractions had started and very quickly were 2-3 minutes apart and very intense :wacko: Got to hospital around 6am and was 6cm dilated! :thumbup: Got into the birth pool and used gas and air. Checkedat10am and told fully dilated so got back in pool and pushed foraroundan hour. Nothing was happening so checked again and was discovered that I had a cervical lip and baby had turned back to back :nope: At this news, I couldn't take the intense pain any more (contractions were relentless), plus they were going to put me on a drip to intensify them to try to make baby rotate and get rid of the cervical lip! So followed hours on the drip and me having a spinal and then an epidural :wacko: Ciara did end up rotating and i got to 10cm about 6pm and tried pushing for a couple of hours. But she just wouldn't come down and her heartrate then started dipping :nope: So it ended as a c-section. I was initially very disappointed and dreaded the recovery, but this hasn't been half as bad as I thought.

Here are a few pics of our little girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P4240788.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC06650.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC06631.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh congrats Nat, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## kirst76

Congratulations Nat!! Beautiful baby girl...well done!!!


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations, Nat! What a cutie!!


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I see you are still waiting Torontogal! Hope things happen for you soon. Looking like a May baby for you now then x


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Nat!!! She is adorable!! :)


----------



## Torontogal

Nat0619 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> I see you are still waiting Torontogal! Hope things happen for you soon. Looking like a May baby for you now then x

Yup... was due April 26 but now a May baby for sure. Baby better get there soon!


----------



## kirst76

good luck torontogal!


----------



## Dorian

Congrats Nat, she is beautiful!

Gosh, I am surprised how many of us april moms had to have c-sections.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Any news on Torontogal?

x


----------



## kirst76

All good here.....cant believe my baby is a month already!!!
How are you doing Nat?


----------



## Nat0619

I'm good thanks Kirst, I too can't believe how quick time is going :wacko: Ciara is 2 weeks old tomorrow already. We are settling in and she is pretty good most of the time. Breastfeeding going a hell of a lot better now than at the start :thumbup: She doesn't sleep much in the day, feeds a lot, but does tend to have at least one long sleep at night of 4 hours or so which is good so we at least get some sleep usually.

Wonder if Torontogal has any news yet? x


----------



## CeeDee

Just catching up. I hope everyone is well.

Nat, she is so cute! Congrats!

I love my moby wrap and so does Delaina. Its nice being hands free and having her close. Breastfeeding has gotten challenging now. For some reason she flails her arms and kicks her legs when its time to feed. It doesnt matter if shes super hungry or not she just hates to be put into positions. Im pressing on though.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee have you tried nursing lying down on you side with baby on her side propped by a pillow? Sometimes this is more comfy for baby!

Things are going well here, he's already gained a pound from birth weight as of last week. I have a feeling he'll be 9 lbs already at his 4 week check up! Zoë is getting used to being an older sister and DH is doing great watching her during the day while I take care of Zach. I love my baby K'Tan, even figured out how to nurse on the go with it when we're out and about! 

Only 13 lbs left to be back to pre-pregnancy weight, so nusring this hungry and rapidly growing munchkin is definitely helping there! Posted photos and birth story in my journal :flower: 

Torontogal, thinking of you!


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks Junebug, I'll try that. I'm off to take a peek at your journal.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone doing? We're doing ok apart from Ciara seems to be pretty gassy, mainly in the evening, Infacol doesn't seem to help a lot so have ordered something called Colic Calm gripe water to try. I am still breastfeeding and have today expressed some for the first time :thumbup: We do still give her one bottle of formula at night though as it seems to help her settle. We seem to be extremely lucky with her at night though - during the past week she has slept 9 hours straight 2 nights, 7 hours another and only woke once the others! She seems to cluster feed late afternoon/evening to fill herself up for the night :thumbup:

Any news on Torontogal? x


----------



## kirst76

Hey Nat,
Glad to hear all is well with you.
No news from torontogal.
We're all good here.....had plunket yesterday, Arya was 6 weeks old and had grown 8cm (!!) and her weight was 9lb 8oz (miss piggy)
I hang out in baby club now.


----------

